# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  LADIES LOUNGE:  Frugal finds, decorating, fun fashion, beauty and thrifting hauls.

## Terry1

Don't now if this will take off or not, but a break from the boring everyday hum-drum discussion.  I am a thrift shopper who loves a bargain--any bargain.  I have an addiction to the Dollar stores--especially The Dollar Tree, Dollar General, Family Dollar, Big Lots, Ocean State Job Lots or online clearance sales, yard sales--basically where I can find them.

 Show off your latest bargains, finds, creations, decorations, fashion or beauty stuff.

Latest great find--love this nail polish:



Made this wreath for under 15.00 from the Dollar Tree store.  If you bought this made, it would probably cost anywhere from 50.00 on up.  Bought all of the flowers from the Dollar Tree--I already had a wreath to use or you could use a thin swimming pool noodle glued and taped together at the ends and taped.  Wrap in ribbon, then hot glue the flowers.  You'll need a wire cutter to snip the stems and glue them in place.




Needed a pharmacy box for downstairs meds.  So here's what I got for under 20.00 on Amazon.




Needed drawer organizers for the kitchen junk drawers: Odds and ends box holds screws, nails, pins, tacks, blades, batteries, hooks, tape--just odds and ends you end up with and need later on.  Fits perfect in the drawers.  5.00 at Walmart.



This is what I've been up to lately. 

Crazy winter hat--9.00



Joey Scrunch boot--normally 130.00 at Jessica London--got em for 45.00 on clearance.

----------


## Carlybee

Cool...our own Pinterest

----------


## Terry1

Check this out.  Found this at a yard sale--not with the frame for 1.00.  Didn't have the artists name on it, so I did some research on it and it turned out to be a Paul Detlefsen print called "Happy Days" on hard board and worth a couple hundred bucks in the shape it was in.  I found this under a bunch of old dirty books at a yard sale. I had it framed and here's what it looks like now.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Cool...our own Pinterest

----------


## Terry1

> 


Show me your cool stuff.

----------


## Suzanimal

I just got a new swimsuit at Kohls. The sale price combined with my coupon and Kohls cash made it only 5.00.

----------


## Terry1

Just bought this too.  Love this lip balm.  Prices on this are all over the place depending on where you buy it.  I spent 7.00 on mine, but I've seen it for as cheap as 3.00 on some sites too.  Got mine at the grocery store.

----------


## Terry1

> I just got a new swimsuit at Kohls. The sale price combined with my coupon and Kohls cash made it only 5.00.


Oh--love that tankini!  I've got one too in teal with some black boy shorts to go with it.  Love that one.

----------


## Carlybee

I've been redoing my living room for the first time in about 14 years. Here's a signed piece I had framed by one of my favorite artists. I have several pieces of his work but this is my favorite.  I can't say it was a huge bargain but I did get a discount.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Just bought this too.  Love this lip balm.  Prices on this are all over the place depending on where you buy it.  I spent 7.00 on mine, but I've seen it for as cheap as 3.00 on some sites too.  Got mine at the grocery store.


Never tried that one. I don't wear lipstick anymore and opt for tinted lip balm when I'm dressing up. 

My favorite so far has been this one ...

----------


## Terry1

Another great find and bargain is "ipsy glam bag".  You spend 10.00 a month and get all kinds of great new makeup and beauty stuff in a bag every month tailored to your skin, eyes and hair color.  Every month you get a different color makeup bag full of stuff well worth over 10.00.  Love this too.

https://www.ipsy.com/

----------


## Terry1

> Never tried that one. I don't wear lipstick anymore and opt for tinted lip balm when I'm dressing up. 
> 
> My favorite so far has been this one ...


Never heard of it, but I like it.  I'll check it out.

----------


## Suzanimal

I found a beautiful Talbots silk sweater at the thrift store for $2.00. I would post a pic but my mom like it so much she took it to Florida with her. It's a lightweight spring/summer cardigan.

----------


## Terry1

> I've been redoing my living room for the first time in about 14 years. Here's a signed piece I had framed by one of my favorite artists. I have several pieces of his work but this is my favorite.  I can't say it was a huge bargain but I did get a discount.


Beautiful! Love it.

----------


## Carlybee

This table was $600. We found it at another furniture store for $300 and our furniture place where we buy does price matching. We had a $300 store credit gift for purchasing a tv stand there so this ended up costing us ZERO.  It's solid mango wood which matches our tv stand.

----------


## Terry1

> I found a beautiful Talbots silk sweater at the thrift store for $2.00. I would post a pic but my mom like it so much she took it to Florida with her. It's a lightweight spring/summer cardigan.


Love shopping at the thrift store too.  I have found so much great stuff in there and some still with the tags on them.  Last summer I found a complete set of wicker furniture/ five pieces, two chairs, coffee table and settee for 20.00 at the Salvation Army store--all they needed was some white spray paint and looked brand new.

----------


## Terry1

> This table was $600. We found it at another furniture store for $300 and our furniture place where we buy does price matching. We had a $300 store credit gift for purchasing a tv stand there so this ended up costing us ZERO.  It's solid mango wood which matches our tv stand.


Wow!  gorgeous!

----------


## Suzanimal

Beautiful and an unbeatable bargain, WTG. I like the pic too.




> This table was $600. We found it at another furniture store for $300 and our furniture place where we buy does price matching. We had a $300 store credit gift for purchasing a tv stand there so this ended up costing us ZERO.  It's solid mango wood which matches our tv stand.

----------


## Suzanimal

This is the exact same color nail polish I use in the summer, matches everything and looks great on tanned feet. 




>

----------


## Terry1

> This is the exact same color nail polish I use in the summer, matches everything and looks great on tanned feet.


The one I got is call Champagne Toast.  This nail polish lasts at least a week on my nails before I've got to redo them.  Yeah, love this stuff.   I like the light pinks too.  Just had my toenails done--getting ready for the flip-flops.   The weather sucks today--it actually snowed here, but it's melting as soon as it hits.

----------


## Carlybee

Got this chair on Craigslist for $40.  That and the table is about all I've gotten a bargain on lately. I don't like shopping much unless it's for something specific.

----------


## Suzanimal

I recently bought myself a new pair of sunglasses. They're Maui Jim's Baby Beach, they weren't really a bargain ($300.00) but I love 'em. I thought they were Ray Ban's until the other day when I noticed the case said Maui Jim on it.

----------


## Terry1

> Got this chair on Craigslist for $40.  That and the table is about all I've gotten a bargain on lately. I don't like shopping much unless it's for something specific.


Beautiful!  Great find.  I love Craigslist too.  I just saw a chair that I almost got in the car and drove 150 miles to New York to go get it, but changed my mind.  It was an all leather winged backed button tucked chair worth well over 1000.00 bucks that a church was basically giving away at that price.  The only thing that held me back was the crappy weather and icy roads--otherwise--I would have jumped on that one. lol

----------


## Carlybee

> Beautiful!  Great find.  I love Craigslist too.  I just saw a chair that I almost got in the car and drove 150 miles to New York to go get it, but changed my mind.  It was an all leather winged backed button tucked chair worth well over 1000.00 bucks that a church was basically giving away at that price.  The only thing that held me back was the crappy weather and icy roads--otherwise--I would have jumped on that one. lol



Wow..that would've been almost worth it. We just bought a new sofa and chair but I needed an extra chair so was happy to find this. I've found some good deals on CL over the years and I'm getting ready to sell some other stuff on there.

----------


## Terry1

> I recently bought myself a new pair of sunglasses. They're Maui Jim's Baby Beach, they weren't really a bargain ($300.00) but I love 'em. I thought they were Ray Ban's until the other day when I noticed the case said Maui Jim on it.


I WANT!  Yeah--there's just some stuff one can't cheap out on and sunglasses are one of them for me too.  I have magnetic clip on's to go over my scripts that I love.  I bought the hub a 200.00 pair of Sarengetti's to leave in his car.

----------


## Terry1

> Wow..that would've been almost worth it. We just bought a new sofa and chair but I needed an extra chair so was happy to find this. I've found some good deals on CL over the years and I'm getting ready to sell some other stuff on there.


At the end of May, both the hub and I are taking some vacation time.  We're renting one of those huge steel dumpsters and getting rid of tons of stuff.  Old furniture and household stuff that I don't have the time to sell in a yard sale.  I love to go to them, but I've tried putting a yard sale together before with my friend across the street and we worked ourselves to death for to little money.  We both decided that from now on--it goes in the dumpster unless I can get a charity truck to come pick it all up at once.

----------


## Suzanimal

Over the winter the local tattoo parlour put a nice swivel patio chair behind their dumpster and I grabbed it. It doesn't match our set but you always need extra chairs around the pool. One of the men working there saw me trying to wrestle it into my van and came out and loaded it for me.

They also had a very cool table set out behind their dumpster one day but I couldn't stop and when I went back it was gone. It had really neat airbrush on it, not my taste but my teenage sons would've loved it. Oh well...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I recently bought myself a new pair of sunglasses. They're Maui Jim's Baby Beach, they weren't really a bargain ($300.00) but I love 'em. I thought they were Ray Ban's until the other day when I noticed the case said Maui Jim on it.





> I WANT!  Yeah--there's just some stuff one can't cheap out on and sunglasses are one of them for me too.  I have magnetic clip on's to go over my scripts that I love.  I bought the hub a 200.00 pair of Sarengetti's to leave in his car.


Holy Smoke...and I thought I was being spendthrift, buying $90 Ray Bans.

Carry on, ladies.

----------


## Suzanimal

> At the end of May, both the hub and I are taking some vacation time.  We're renting one of those huge steel dumpsters and getting rid of tons of stuff.  Old furniture and household stuff that I don't have the time to sell in a yard sale.  I love to go to them, but I've tried putting a yard sale together before with my friend across the street and we worked ourselves to death for to little money.  We both decided that from now on--it goes in the dumpster unless I can get a charity truck to come pick it all up at once.


I wouldn't rent a dumpster, call a charity there are lot of them around here that will send out trucks to pick up large loads or post an ad in Craigslist for free stuff.

----------


## Terry1

> Over the winter the local tattoo parlour put a nice swivel patio chair behind their dumpster and I grabbed it. It doesn't match our set but you always need extra chairs around the pool. One of the men working there saw me trying to wrestle it into my van and came out and loaded it for me.
> 
> They also had a very cool table set out behind their dumpster one day but I couldn't stop and when I went back it was gone. It had really neat airbrush on it, not my taste but my teenage sons would've loved it. Oh well...


Oh man, I'd be dumpster diving too.  You probably heard heavenly music when you saw that find--LOl  You should see the stuff people in my neighborhood put on the curb on bulk pickup day!  I have to restrain myself all of the time.  Anything I've put on my curb in front of the house is always gone the next day. lol  I put a dresser and chest of drawers out there one night and they were gone the next morning.  It's great--I never have to pay a pick-up fee.

----------


## Terry1

> I wouldn't rent a dumpster, call a charity there are lot of them around here that will send out trucks to pick up large loads or post an ad in Craigslist for free stuff.


I've seen the "curb alerts" on Craigslist too.  I just want it all gone all at once.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Oh man, I'd be dumpster diving too.  You probably heard heavenly music when you saw that find--LOl  You should see the stuff people in my neighborhood put on the curb on bulk pickup day!  I have to restrain myself all of the time.  Anything I've put on my curb in front of the house is always gone the next day. lol  I put a dresser and chest of drawers out there one night and they were gone the next morning.  It's great--I never have to pay a pick-up fee.


I picked up an almost brand new smoker on our street. It looked new but had some ashes in it - they spilled out in my van.

----------


## phill4paul

> Holy Smoke...and I thought I was being spendthrift, buying *$90 Ray Bans*.
> 
> Carry on, ladies.


  They're sensible shoppers, you're a frugal shopper. I'm a serious, straight up, tight ass. Lol.

----------


## tod evans

Weinig's are on sale this week......

----------


## Terry1

> I picked up an almost brand new smoker on our street. It looked new but had some ashes in it - they spilled out in my van.


When me and my friend across the street had our yard sale--we ended up exchanging more crap than we sold--it was hilarious.  I like to cruise on bulk pickup day early before the good stuff gets pilfered.  I found this beautiful antique mirror that was etched with beveled edges.  It's hanging up in the hallway upstairs.

----------


## Terry1

Bought 10 of these at the Dollar Tree for a 1.00 each.  They smell as good as the Yankee candles at 10.00 each for the same size.

----------


## phill4paul

How to get cheap/nice sunglasses 101.

  Know a waiter or bartender. When a nice set of glasses are "lost and found" have him/her call you and tell you what type/style/etc. Go to the restaurant and ask a manager if glasses have been found and give him a description. Wear "your" glasses home. Tip your "finder" an extra $5 next time in the restaurant.

----------


## phill4paul

> Bought 10 of these at the Dollar Tree for a 1.00 each.  They smell as good as the Yankee candles at 10.00 each for the same size.


  Last month was good at Hobby Lobby. They get a large influx of candles for winter. Clearance was up to 80% off. Got about 50 candles various size and shapes for $10.

----------


## Terry1

> Last month was good at Hobby Lobby. They get a large influx of candles for winter. Clearance was up to 80% off. Got about 50 candles various size and shapes for $10.


Wow!  Great buy.  I can never have too many candles.  I go through them fast.

----------


## Terry1

> How to get cheap/nice sunglasses 101.
> 
>   Know a waiter or bartender. When a nice set of glasses are "lost and found" have him/her call you and tell you what type/style/etc. Go to the restaurant and ask a manager if glasses have been found and give him a description. Wear "your" glasses home. Tip your "finder" an extra $5 next time in the restaurant.


Lol

----------


## Suzanimal

> How to get cheap/nice sunglasses 101.
> 
>   Know a waiter or bartender. When a nice set of glasses are "lost and found" have him/her call you and tell you what type/style/etc. Go to the restaurant and ask a manager if glasses have been found and give him a description. Wear "your" glasses home. Tip your "finder" an extra $5 next time in the restaurant.



My husband runs a bar but all his patrons seem to have big heads or something.

----------


## phill4paul

> Lol


  Works with clothes too.

----------


## Origanalist

Shouldn't this thread be called "Kitchen Talk" or something along those lines???

----------


## phill4paul

> My husband runs a bar but all his patrons seem to have big heads or something.


  Owners/managers usually abscond with the finds after 30-60 days depending on policy. Which is why you get a waiter/server to tip you off.

----------


## phill4paul

> Shouldn't this thread be called "kitchen Talk" or something along those lines???


  Stay out of our Ladies Lounge.

----------


## Origanalist

> Stay out of our Ladies Lounge.


Yessmm.

----------


## phill4paul

> Yessmm.


  Got it all to myself...

----------


## Carlybee

> At the end of May, both the hub and I are taking some vacation time.  We're renting one of those huge steel dumpsters and getting rid of tons of stuff.  Old furniture and household stuff that I don't have the time to sell in a yard sale.  I love to go to them, but I've tried putting a yard sale together before with my friend across the street and we worked ourselves to death for to little money.  We both decided that from now on--it goes in the dumpster unless I can get a charity truck to come pick it all up at once.



Or see if there's a Freecycle group in your area..you can give it away or barter.

----------


## Terry1

> Got it all to myself...

----------


## Terry1

> Or see if there's a Freecycle group in your area..you can give it away or barter.


I might call a charity truck for the better stuff.

----------


## satchelmcqueen

....just passing through. if you see something you like, just say so.... (whistling while i walk casual)

----------


## euphemia

> Got it all to myself...


That's what you get with Craigslist.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

A "Ladies' Thread"?  Ur thread is not gender neutral, and therefore not LGBTQ-friendly.  Reported to Big Sister's Tolerance Brigade.

----------


## Terry1

> A "Ladies' Thread"?  Ur thread is not gender neutral, and therefore not LGBTQ-friendly.  Reported to Big Sister's Tolerance Brigade.


We don't mind "ladies" of the more masculine persuasion either.  If they've got great stuff to show and bargains to share--anyone can be a lady here.

----------


## Suzanimal

> ....just passing through. if you see something you like, just say so.... (whistling while i walk casual)


Haaaayyy...how much? Do fries come with that shake? Cuz I like a bargain.

----------


## euphemia

> ....just passing through. if you see something you like, just say so.... (whistling while i walk casual)


Watch out.  We're girls and we will give you a makeover.  You won't recognize yourself when we're done.

----------


## angelatc

True story: I thrifted so much I had to open a secondhand store.  I have lots of stories!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> We don't mind "ladies" of the more masculine persuasion either.  If they've got great stuff to show and bargains to share--anyone can be a lady here.


Masculine, eh?  You mean like this? ...

----------


## Terry1

> True story: I thrifted so much I had to open a secondhand store.  I have lots of stories!


Oh-oh!  Pics of the good stuff!  Need more bargains!   You should see these two highback winged caned chairs I have.  I got the pair for 30.00.  I don't have a pic of mine yet, but here's what they look like.  I have to recover mine still.

I have a pair just like this.  Mine are in mint condition because I bought them from rich neighbor down the street when she moved.

----------


## Terry1

> Masculine, eh?  You mean like this? ...


That can't be her real body. Lol

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> That can't be her real body. Lol


That was rather nasty. :P



ETA:
Jodie Sweetin did a fine job of growing up after she left that show, ya know.

----------


## Suzanimal

WTF, HB34? Are you in the Ladies Lounge to talk about Frugal finds, decorating, fun fashion, beauty and thrifting hauls? 




> Masculine, eh?  You mean like this? ...

----------


## phill4paul

> Masculine, eh?  You mean like this? ...


 Iggy Pop and I go to garage sales and closeouts all the time. I'm not getting your point.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Iggy Pop and I go to garage sales and closeouts all the time. I'm not getting your point.


It was a question, not a point.  Is your caffeine dipstick low, bro?

----------


## Terry1

> It was a question, not a point.


hb--show me your frugal find, fun fashion or decorating theme.  We want to see it all!

----------


## phill4paul

> It was a question, not a point.  Is your caffeine dipstick low, bro?


 


> hb--show me your frugal find, fun fashion or decorating theme.  We want to see it all!


  Put up or shut up.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> hb--show me your frugal find, fun fashion or decorating theme.  We want to see it all!


This is a pretty fun fashion when the right gal wears it....

----------


## Terry1

> Put up or shut up.


Lol

----------


## CrissyNY

> Another great find and bargain is "ipsy glam bag".  You spend 10.00 a month and get all kinds of great new makeup and beauty stuff in a bag every month tailored to your skin, eyes and hair color.  Every month you get a different color makeup bag full of stuff well worth over 10.00.  Love this too.
> 
> https://www.ipsy.com/


oooh jealous!

im gonna sign up for that!  thanks!

----------


## Terry1

> This is a pretty fun fashion when the right gal wears it....


I want that tan--no wait--I want that body too.  Might as well toss in the bikini--I like that too.   I want to look like that when I wake up in the morning--is this too much to ask?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I want that tan--no wait--I want that body too.  Might as well toss in the bikini--I like that too.   I want to look like that when I wake up in the morning--is this too much to ask?


You have Greek blood, yes?  I'm pretty sure Greeks tan easily.  Get out in the sun more often.

----------


## Terry1

> oooh jealous!
> 
> im gonna sign up for that!  thanks!


You will love it!  You get different stuff every month and a different little makeup bag too.  10 bucks a month and you get way more than that in the bag.  Love-love getting mine in the mail every month.

----------


## Terry1

> You have Greek blood, yes?  I'm pretty sure Greeks tan easily.  Get out in the sun more often.


You are correct.  I have no problem tanning at all.  I get too dark sometimes and have to restrain myself in the summer.  We have no sun right now--you forget I live in New England.  Right now I'm a pale Greek.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> You are correct.  I have no problem tanning at all.  I get too dark sometimes and have to restrain myself in the summer.  We have no sun right now--you forget I live in New England.  Right now I'm a pale Greek.


I did forget. :/  Tanning salon, maybe?

----------


## phill4paul

> I did forget. :/  Tanning salon, maybe?


  This thread is about finds. Not flirts.

  Edit: NVM. Ladies this thread is about how great a deal HB is! Snap it up!

----------


## Terry1

Here's another thing I get too.  It's called Eco Emi.  This is 15.00 a month and you get all eco friendly product samples and some full size from soaps to food to makeup and anything that's made with all natural and organic products and nothing is tested on the critters either.  Great bargain again for the money.  You get a package every month that you can design and tailor to your liking.

http://ecoemi.com/join-today/

----------


## Terry1

> I did forget. :/  Tanning salon, maybe?


Bad for the skin--I'd rather take my chances in the sun for no longer than 20 minutes at a time.  I tan up really quick because of that olive skin tone.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> This thread is about finds. Not flirts.
> 
>   Edit: NVM. *Ladies this thread is about how great a deal HB is! Snap it up!*


  I love it when y'all make me feel the love like this. <3 ~hugs~

----------


## Suzanimal

> Bad for the skin--I'd rather take my chances in the sun for no longer than 20 minutes at a time.  I tan up really quick because of that olive skin tone.


I go to the tanning bed in the spring. I tan easily too but there's no way I'm going to start shorts weather with pale legs.

----------


## Terry1

> I love it when y'all make me feel the love like this. <3 ~hugs~


You might get some takers if you come packaged with a home, job, car and a steady secure income to boot.  Ladies please start the line behind the scarlet rope.

----------


## Terry1

> I go to the tanning bed in the spring. I tan easily too but there's no way I'm going to start shorts weather with pale legs.


I just get out there on the back deck where no one can see me and bake like a chicken in the sun.   When we open the pool this year, I'll just get beached on sunny side and fling my foot up on the side to hold me there in my pontoon chair. Lol

----------


## Carlybee

> A "Ladies' Thread"?  Ur thread is not gender neutral, and therefore not LGBTQ-friendly.  Reported to Big Sister's Tolerance Brigade.


It's okay, your hair qualifies you.

----------


## Terry1

> It's okay, your hair qualifies you.



Ah jeez yeah--wouldn't you just love to sit there and make braids in hb's hair--his hair is gorgeous!  I think I'd like to make lil pony tails all over his head.  
hb--I hope you didn't cut your hair--I'd be upset about that. 

You should sign up for ipsy --they have great hair products.

----------


## CrissyNY

> You will love it!  You get different stuff every month and a different little makeup bag too.  10 bucks a month and you get way more than that in the bag.  Love-love getting mine in the mail every month.


oh my gosh i am a sucker for the makeup bags, i love them!

the part that gets me is when you say "tailored to your skin" because so many "deluxe samples" i get are for the wrong skin color!

 i am a sephora junkie for sure

----------


## Terry1

> oh my gosh i am a sucker for the makeup bags, i love them!
> 
> the part that gets me is when you say "tailored to your skin" because so many "deluxe samples" i get are for the wrong skin color!
> 
>  i am a sephora junkie for sure


When you sign up for ipsy, you first have to fill out that online quiz about your skin color, hair color, eye color and what kind of stuff you like.  They give tons of choices.  Yeah---really love mine.  I probably have too much stuff now.  I have to go through it every so often and weed stuff out.  I give a lot away to my friends and family.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Ah jeez yeah--wouldn't you just love to sit there and make braids in hb's hair--his hair is gorgeous!  I think I'd like to make lil pony tails all over his head.


awww, ur makin me blush here!
It's okay, I like it. 



> hb--I hope you didn't cut your hair--I'd be upset about that.


Nah, I'm never cutting it.  It's one of the sources of my superpowerz, rather like Sampson.   Never go Delilah.  Evarr.  :P

----------


## CrissyNY

> When you sign up for ipsy, you first have to fill out that online quiz about your skin color, hair color, eye color and what kind of stuff you like.  They give tons of choices.  Yeah---really love mine.  I probably have too much stuff now.  I have to go through it every so often and weed stuff out.  I give a lot away to my friends and family.


too much stuff sounds amazing

i hate not having what i need...

this isnt entirely relevant to the thread..but do you know of an eyebrow pencil that is good but doesnt get used up in a month?  the one i use i love, but is gone in 30 days...

----------


## Terry1

> awww, ur makin me blush here!
> It's okay, I like it. 
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm never cutting it.  It's one of the sources of my superpowerz, rather like Sampson.   Never go Delilah.  Evarr.  :P


You'd be fun to play dress-up with for sure! Yeah--don't get hooked up with some jealous woman that would cut your hair while you're sleeping and sell it on ebay.

My friend buried her husbands false teeth in the back yard when they got into an argument about his cheating and she ended up giving him a shovel when he asked where they were. Moral to the story--never argue without your teeth.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> You'd be fun to play dress-up with for sure! Yeah--don't get hooked up with some jealous woman that would cut your hair while you're sleeping and sell it on ebay.
> 
> My friend buried her husbands false teeth in the back yard when they got into an argument about his cheating and she ended up giving him a shovel when he asked where they were. Moral to the story--never argue without your teeth.


lol   Too bad you're spoken for or I'd marry ya in a heartbeat.  <3

----------


## Terry1

> lol   Too bad you're spoken for or I'd marry ya in a heartbeat.  <3


If I was like I was when I was single and younger---you'd definitely have your hands full too.     Hub said he married me because I was crazy and no one else would have him. Lol  That's not true though--I had to beat off two others to get to him and I won.

----------


## Terry1

> too much stuff sounds amazing
> 
> i hate not having what i need...
> 
> this isnt entirely relevant to the thread..but do you know of an eyebrow pencil that is good but doesnt get used up in a month?  the one i use i love, but is gone in 30 days...


This is the best brow pencil I have ever found yet and I love it.  Mine usually lasts a lot longer than a month, but I don't use it every day either.  This one is great though.

http://www.itcosmetics.com/brow-powe...Fe7m7AoduxUAgw

----------


## CrissyNY

wait. theres one shade.  am i too black for this?  because, though im not technically a black person, i am far too black for a lot of "universal" makeup

because otherwise, i will buy the $#@! out of it... i really like the spoolie

----------


## Terry1

> wait. theres one shade.  am i too black for this?  because, though im not technically a black person, i am far too black for a lot of "universal" makeup
> 
> because otherwise, i will buy the $#@! out of it... i really like the spoolie


LOl-- I don't know--it's supposed to be universal.  If you need a darker shade you might have to use a different brand.

----------


## CrissyNY

buying it...

universal be damned

----------


## Terry1

> buying it...
> 
> universal be damned


It'll probably work because it's supposed to blend whether you're dark or light.  Let me know how it works for you.  You've got me curious now. Lol

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LOl-- I don't know--it's supposed to be universal.  If you need a darker shade value you might have to use a different brand.


In fine and commercial arts, we call the relative darkness/lightness of black or a color its "value".  "Shade" is a different thing altogether. /nitpick

----------


## Origanalist

> In fine and commercial arts, we call the relative darkness/lightness of black or a color its "value".  "Shade" is a different thing altogether. /nitpick


And HB proves he belongs in this thread....

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

How dare you women inflict social expectations of the heteronormative, hegemonic, patriarchy on your sisters. I've never seen so much oppression in one thread! The parallels between the niqab and makeup are frightening! I'm frightened!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> And HB proves he belongs in this thread....


I knew the computer graphic design cert would be handy for somethin' neat someday.   When we meet at an RPF git-together I'll teach you enough about design to not look like an unmade bed anymore.  ~hugs~

----------


## Origanalist

> I knew the computer graphic design cert would be handy for somethin' neat someday.   When we meet at an RPF git-together I'll teach you enough about design to not look like an unmade bed anymore.  ~hugs~


If my first wife couldn't do it after 14 years and my current can't after 21, what make you think you can?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> If my first wife couldn't do it after 14 years and my current can't after 21, what make you think you can?


Hope springs eternal.

----------


## Carlybee

Homemade facial scrub and shower scrub

Organic coconut oil and raw turbinado sugar

----------


## Suzanimal

> Homemade facial scrub and shower scrub
> 
> Organic coconut oil and raw turbinado sugar


I use coconut oil on my body, argan oil on my face and used coffee grounds mixed with Epsom salt and a little olive oil is a great scrub. Coffee is said to help cellulite, I'm not sure about that because I've only ever used it on my face and, thank God, I don't have cellulite there but it does smell good. I also make a lavender, Epsom salt, oatmeal, bath mixture that I soak in several times a week. As far as beauty treatments go, that's all I use. After spending a fortune on name brand products, I've found the homemade stuff works better.

----------


## Terry1

> In fine and commercial arts, we call the relative darkness/lightness of black or a color its "value".  "Shade" is a different thing altogether. /nitpick


 Thanks, I'll make a note of this and stick it in my "$#@! to remember" file.  Next time I can sound more adept and professional like I know stuff.

----------


## Terry1

> Homemade facial scrub and shower scrub
> 
> Organic coconut oil and raw turbinado sugar


Will try this, I love cocoanut oil and I have the raw sugar already.

----------


## Terry1

> I use coconut oil on my body, argan oil on my face and used coffee grounds mixed with Epsom salt and a little olive oil is a great scrub. Coffee is said to help cellulite, I'm not sure about that because I've only ever used it on my face and, thank God, I don't have cellulite there but it does smell good. I also make a lavender, Epsom salt, oatmeal, bath mixture that I soak in several times a week. As far as beauty treatments go, that's all I use. After spending a fortune on name brand products, I've found the homemade stuff works better.


I could really get into a coffee scrub.  I've tried other scrubs before, but didn't care for them too much.  I agree with you--homemade is the way to go.

Another thing that I love and found that it works great for a facial mask is I mix fresh ground summer squash and oatmeal together and add some mint from my garden.  Smear that on and let it dry.  It really gets into the pores and lifts out any dirt.  

I actually tried this because one day I was cutting up some yellow squash and noticed that it dried just like a face mask on my hands.  So I got creative and decided to add some oatmeal and mint to it and try it.  I make my own face mask all of the time now.

----------


## Terry1

> How dare you women inflict social expectations of the heteronormative, hegemonic, patriarchy on your sisters. I've never seen so much oppression in one thread! The parallels between the niqab and makeup are frightening! I'm frightened!


You'd be more frightened if you seen some of us without makeup.  Why do you think it's called "war paint"?  That's so we can fool evil-doers and take advantage of their weaknesses.  Since we are physically the weaker sex--we had to create a weapon that appears pleasing to the eye.  

See--you just have to think outside the box on all of this stuff and come to terms with the reality of the situation.

----------


## Terry1

Examples of the power of great hair and makeup:

----------


## Terry1

The power of makeup--

----------


## Natural Citizen

> The power of makeup--


I've never been fond of make-up on women.

----------


## tod evans

> I've never been fond of make-up on women.


They call it war paint for a reason.......

----------


## Carlybee

> I use coconut oil on my body, argan oil on my face and used coffee grounds mixed with Epsom salt and a little olive oil is a great scrub. Coffee is said to help cellulite, I'm not sure about that because I've only ever used it on my face and, thank God, I don't have cellulite there but it does smell good. I also make a lavender, Epsom salt, oatmeal, bath mixture that I soak in several times a week. As far as beauty treatments go, that's all I use. After spending a fortune on name brand products, I've found the homemade stuff works better.


I've heard Argan oil is good for the hair. I use a cream that has it in it for some tendonitis I have.

----------


## Carlybee

I love this Pottery Barn lamp but it's a bit pricey for my tastes...still..I think it's cool with kind of a steampunk vibe.

----------


## angelatc

Now I wish I was going to an RPF gathering so Terry1 could teach me some make up tricks.  I have never been good at makeup. Youtube is somewhat of a Godsend though. I just discovered primer. As much as I hate the name because it makes me think of paint, I must admit that it works wonders at concealing some of the finler lines.  But I think I am going right for the Retin-A soon.  

As for my finds...I have a Facebook page that I often neglect. Partly because things that I post seem to disappear. Not sure what I am doing wrong.  But that's another story...

I live in rural Michigan, so we get lots of antiquey stuff.  I literally picked a table like this up off the side of the road (we do not have curbs here), and the condition could not have been nicer.  Again, we are rural, so not many antique lovers come through daily, so it sat for 6 months but I sold it for $150 to a woman who had just moved here from CA.

----------


## Danke

> They call it war paint for a reason.......


False advertising.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I've heard Argan oil is good for the hair. I use a cream that has it in it for some tendonitis I have.


It is. When I take a bath, I put some in my hair. After my bath, I jump in the shower, rinse off and wash my hair. It seems silly to take a shower after a bath but I have oatmeal clumped up on my body and have to rinse off.

----------


## tod evans

> It is. When I take a bath, I put some in my hair. After my bath, I jump in the shower, rinse off and wash my hair. It seems silly to take a shower after a bath but I have oatmeal clumped up on my body and have to rinse off.


Is your plumber on speed dial?

----------


## Suzanimal

> I've never been fond of make-up on women.


I hate wearing it, especially the face spackle. Last time I had that stuff on was at my wedding. If I put on tinted lip balm and mascara, my kids ask what I'm getting so gussied up for.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Is your plumber on speed dial?


LOL, I put a strainer over the drain to catch the oatmeal in the tub and if I plan on using the jets, I don't use the oatmeal stuff. I also scrape off the clumps before I get in the shower. It's kind of gross when I get out of the bath because my pubes catch a lot of oatmeal, lol. EWWWW....

----------


## tod evans

> LOL, I put a strainer over the drain to catch the oatmeal in the tub and if I plan on using the jets, I don't use the oatmeal stuff. I also scrape off the clumps before I get in the shower. It's kind of gross when I get out of the bath because my pubes catch a lot of oatmeal, lol. EWWWW....


I'd haul your happy ass out in the yard and hose ya' off..........

You've got a pretty mellow ol' man.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'd haul your happy ass out in the yard and hose ya' off..........
> 
> *You've got a pretty mellow ol' man.*


I wouldn't call him mellow -more like, broken in.

----------


## angelatc

> I wouldn't call him mellow -more like, broken in.

----------


## Terry1

> LOL, I put a strainer over the drain to catch the oatmeal in the tub and if I plan on using the jets, I don't use the oatmeal stuff. I also scrape off the clumps before I get in the shower. It's kind of gross when I get out of the bath because my pubes catch a lot of oatmeal, lol. EWWWW....


"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Suzanimal again"  Oy--dyin laughin here.

----------


## Terry1

> Now I wish I was going to an RPF gathering so Terry1 could teach me some make up tricks.  I have never been good at makeup. Youtube is somewhat of a Godsend though. I just discovered primer. As much as I hate the name because it makes me think of paint, I must admit that it works wonders at concealing some of the finler lines.  But I think I am going right for the Retin-A soon.  
> 
> As for my finds...I have a Facebook page that I often neglect. Partly because things that I post seem to disappear. Not sure what I am doing wrong.  But that's another story...
> 
> I live in rural Michigan, so we get lots of antiquey stuff.  I literally picked a table like this up off the side of the road (we do not have curbs here), and the condition could not have been nicer.  Again, we are rural, so not many antique lovers come through daily, so it sat for 6 months but I sold it for $150 to a woman who had just moved here from CA.



Wow! Angela, that is a beautiful piece you found there.  That is the kind of stuff I'm talking about.  Quality pieces made well with real wood that can be made to look absolutely beautiful in a room.

I don't wear makeup everyday because I work at home now, but when I do decide to paint my face, I go as close to natural as I can get.  
The trick to wearing makeup is not to look *made up*.   Some of the new makeup they have out there today is awesome, you just have to know what to buy.  

I used to spend a fortune on Mary Kay and other makeups that were outrageously expensive, but today, some of the manufactures like Revlon, Elf, Loreal, Clinique and Cover Girl have come out with some nice products that don't cost an arm or a leg.

I use foundation, concealer, blush, bronzing power, eye shadow, eye liner and mascara when I do get made up, but the real trick is to use just a little of each and make it look natural.  I don't go for the *cakey, greasy look at all*.  The goal with makeup should be to enhance what you have--not hide it.   My hub doesn't like makeup either, so I have go light on it so it doesn't make him cringe. Lol

Yeah, I only wear makeup when I have something important to do like meetings, appointments or out for dinner with the hub.  I'm going to check out your FB page too--love that table!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> LOL, I put a strainer over the drain to catch the oatmeal in the tub and if I plan on using the jets, I don't use the oatmeal stuff. I also scrape off the clumps before I get in the shower. It's kind of gross when I get out of the bath because my pubes catch a lot of oatmeal, lol. EWWWW....


Hahahahahahaha!!!

----------


## Danke

> LOL, I put a strainer over the drain to catch the oatmeal in the tub and if I plan on using the jets, I don't use the oatmeal stuff. I also scrape off the clumps before I get in the shower. It's kind of gross when I get out of the bath because my pubes catch a lot of oatmeal, lol. EWWWW....


You still have pubes?

----------


## Suzanimal

> You still have pubes?


A few...

----------


## Danke

> A few...


http://www.groupon.com/deals/georgia...etic-med-spa-6


$299 for six treatments on a large area (up to $2,148 value)

----------


## Suzanimal

> http://www.groupon.com/deals/georgia...etic-med-spa-6
> 
> 
> $299 for six treatments on a large area (up to $2,148 value)


Thanks, but no thanks. I don't think it would be a good look for me.

----------


## phill4paul

> A few...


  'Merkin.

----------


## Terry1

> A few...


LMAO!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> 'Merkin.


Suz always shaves for me, though.

----------


## Origanalist

> Suz always shaves for me, though.


Why?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Suz always shaves for me, though.


I shave for no man. If he's not willing to work through a little brush, he's clearly a lazy lover and not worth my time.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## presence

> Holy Smoke...and I thought I was being spendthrift, buying $90 Ray Bans.
> 
> Carry on, ladies.


*shakes head*

I pick a $5 pair of polarized fishing glasses from the sporting goods department in kmart once a year. 

Call it good.

----------


## presence

> I want that tan--no wait--I want that body too.  Might as well toss in the bikini--I like that too.   I want to look like that when I wake up in the morning--is this too much to ask?



Send me a pic, airbursh is better than makeup

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Anti Federalist

> *shakes head*
> 
> I pick a $5 pair of polarized fishing glasses from the sporting goods department in kmart once a year. 
> 
> Call it good.


I hate plastic and polarized.

That's why I spring for the R/Bs...optically correct glass and tint that does not give me a headache.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Why?


I'm kinda picky about it.  And she's not as meticulous about keeping the bush clean as I would prefer. :P

----------


## donnay

> I hate plastic and polarized.
> 
> That's why I spring for the R/Bs...optically correct glass and tint that does not give me a headache.


I am surprised this thread hasn't given you a headache.  LOL!  These women are talking about bargains.  Women love bargains.

----------


## Origanalist

> I'm kinda picky about it.  And she's not as meticulous about keeping the bush clean as I would prefer. :P


I think you need to wake up. Pinch yourself.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'm kinda picky about it.  And she's not as meticulous about keeping the bush clean as I would prefer. :P



No critters in my bush, it's clean as a whistle.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I think you need to wake up. Pinch yourself.


Probably so.  You are a wise old cat.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> No critters in my bush, it's clean as a whistle.


It must pass inspection before I can believe that.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I am surprised this thread hasn't given you a headache.  LOL!  These women are talking about bargains.  *Women love bargains.*


So, that's how you cultivate closets full of clothes and accessories you never wear!

----------


## Terry1

> It must pass inspection before I can believe that.


I have this image stuck in my head now---

----------


## Terry1

I need to stay in the ladies lounge here.  I keep getting in trouble over there in the religion forum.  Now the pagans and witches are whoopin spells and hexes on me.  Dayam--why does this $#@! always happen to me.

I'd rather talk about pubes, hair and makeup anyway.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I need to stay in the ladies lounge here.  I keep getting in trouble over there in the religion forum.  Now the pagans and witches are whoopin spells and hexes on me.  Dayam--why does this $#@! always happen to me.
> 
> I'd rather talk about pubes, hair and makeup anyway.


Sounds positively lovely!

----------


## Terry1

> I shave for no man. If he's not willing to work through a little brush, he's clearly a lazy lover and not worth my time.


LMAO--hey, I did that once and only once and never did it again.  That itches like hell when it starts growing back.  That's right--shave for no man or if you do make sure you force them to get a Brazilian wax themselves, then you're equal.

----------


## Terry1

> Sounds positively lovely!


Yes it tis--very lovely indeed.   I still want to braid your hair too.

----------


## donnay

> So, that's how you cultivate closets full of clothes and accessories you never wear!


Ut uh...men do that more (at least in my household).  There are shirts DH was given for Christmas and birthdays that he has never worn and still have price tags on!


As far as antiques, I love a bargain.  Antique furniture was made so much better when people took pride in the craft--today it is press-board loaded with formaldehyde, stain and glued together to last a few years-- made in China.  pfffft.

----------


## Terry1

> Ut uh...men do that more (at least in my household).  There are shirts DH was given for Christmas and birthdays that he has never worn and still have price tags on!
> 
> 
> As far as antiques, I love a bargain.  Antique furniture was made so much better when people took pride in the craft--today it is press-board loaded with formaldehyde, stain and glued together to last a few years-- made in China.  pfffft.



Exactly donnay--  I'd rather own a sturdy well made either retro or antique piece of furniture than I would some of these cheesy Chinese crap they're trying to pass off as furniture.  And I hate-hate that particle board furniture.  As soon as it gets wet--it's history and they're making so much stuff out of that nowadays too.

I love to repurpose older wood furniture if I can, whether that be to reupholster it or even stain or paint it.  It lasts a lifetime.

You know what else I love are the retro fashions.  Try buying them online now---they've caught on and people are seeing that retro clothes that Mom or even Grandma wore depending on your age are clothes that were made to last and be refashioned.  The zippers, buttons and the fabric on these retro fashions would cost a fortune to buy brand new today.  So a lot of young people are snapping them up and look adorable in them too.

Sometimes you can get lucky at estate sales or even yard sales and find them.   They're not cheap if buy them online either.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Exactly donnay--  I'd rather own a sturdy well made either retro or antique piece of furniture than I would some of these cheesy Chinese crap they're trying to pass off as furniture.  And I hate-hate that particle board furniture.  As soon as it gets wet--it's history and they're making so much stuff out of that nowadays too.
> 
> I love to repurpose older wood furniture if I can, whether that be to reupholster it or even stain or paint it.  It lasts a lifetime.
> 
> *You know what else I love are the retro fashions.  Try buying them online now---they've caught on and people are seeing that retro clothes that Mom or even Grandma wore depending on your age are clothes that were made to last and be refashioned.  The zippers, buttons and the fabric on these retro fashions would cost a fortune to buy brand new today.  So a lot of young people are snapping them up and look adorable in them too.
> *
> Sometimes you can get lucky at estate sales or even yard sales and find them.   They're not cheap if buy them online either.


I love vintage clothes. I always look for coats, sundresses, dressy dresses, and sweaters at thrift stores. It's getting harder and harder to find great stuff, though.

----------


## Terry1

> I love vintage clothes. I always look for coats, sundresses, dressy dresses, and sweaters at thrift stores. It's getting harder and harder to find great stuff, though.


I know, you really have to be a dedicated hunter for this stuff.  I have found the most beautiful vintage tablecloths and doily's which I'll get a pic of and show you some day soon here.  I've also found some great vintage kitchen aprons that I love to wear too.  I've never spent over a 2.00 for most of this stuff.  I hit the mother-load one day when one of my older rich neighbors moved and had her estate sale though.  I literally went nuts and ended up having to haggle with another lady over some vintage curtains, but I won because I had to have them and still at a great bargain.

----------


## angelatc

> I love vintage clothes. I always look for coats, sundresses, dressy dresses, and sweaters at thrift stores. It's getting harder and harder to find great stuff, though.


Me too.  Always have.  Back in the '80's I found a pair of clam diggers that made my legs look awesome. I was the only person wearing them.  By the time fashion brought them back as capris in the 00's, I hated the way I looked in them now so I never bought any. 

I have been losing weight, and I have a shirt that I thrifted that probably is 50's / 60's.  It's my inspiration right now.  The collar on it you just won't find anywhere right now.

Here's a little feel good video though!   


> This California teen, Cassie, was given a dress when she was a little girl for "dress up" -- but her family decided to keep it safe for something a little more special. It was her grandma Dottie's prom dress from 1957


.

----------


## Terry1

> Me too.  Always have.  Back in the '80's I found a pair of clam diggers that made my legs look awesome. I was the only person wearing them.  By the time fashion brought them back as capris in the 00's, I hated the way I looked in them now so I never bought any. 
> 
> I have been losing weight, and I have a shirt that I thrifted that probably is 50's / 60's.  It's my inspiration right now.  The collar on it you just won't find anywhere right now.
> 
> Here's a little feel good video though!   .


OMG! that was priceless!  Grandma was crying and her Grand daughter looked adorable in that dress!

----------


## Eagles' Wings

Great find this weekend at a sale benefitting our local animal shelter.

Super heavy, hard-wood, butcher block cabinet for the kitchen.  Tons of storage.

At $40.00 it was a bargain and then a great surprise, within five minutes of being there it was noon and everything was half-price.

Cleaned it up and it is just beautiful.  Used a home-made spray that a friend makes, with vinegar and orange oil.  Took the gunk off and it shines like new.

Simple pleasures are the best.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Ut uh...men do that more (at least in my household).  There are shirts DH was given for Christmas and birthdays that he has never worn and still have price tags on!


Point of order:

That's not *me* doing that, it's well meaning but out of touch folks buying shirts and what not, that do not fit.

The Wiscassett Waterville and Farmington cap was a hit this year though.

Thanks!

----------


## donnay

> You know what else I love are the retro fashions.  Try buying them online now---they've caught on and people are seeing that retro clothes that Mom or even Grandma wore depending on your age are clothes that were made to last and be refashioned.  The zippers, buttons and the fabric on these retro fashions would cost a fortune to buy brand new today.  So a lot of young people are snapping them up and look adorable in them too.
> 
> Sometimes you can get lucky at estate sales or even yard sales and find them.   They're not cheap if buy them online either.


I want to see high wasted pants come back...these hip huggers were disgusting then, they are even more disgusting now.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I want to see high wasted pants come back...these hip huggers were disgusting then, they are even more disgusting now.


Mrs. AF was wearing suede boots and cover-alls, the first time we met.

LOL

ETA - I agree though.



This > Muffin tops and ass cracks.

----------


## donnay

> Mrs. AF was wearing suede boots and cover-alls, the first time we met.
> 
> LOL
> 
> ETA - I agree though.
> 
> 
> 
> This > Muffin tops and ass cracks.


How else can these girls show their tramp stamps?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Mrs. AF was wearing suede boots and cover-alls, the first time we met.
> 
> LOL
> 
> ETA - I agree though.
> 
> 
> 
> This > Muffin tops and ass cracks.


+rep.  You have fine taste in female derrieres brother.

----------


## Carlybee

> I want to see high wasted pants come back...these hip huggers were disgusting then, they are even more disgusting now.



I still have a pair of Calvin Klein jeans from the 80s that have the high waist. Unfortunately they don't fit anymore.

----------


## Terry1

> I want to see high wasted pants come back...these hip huggers were disgusting then, they are even more disgusting now.


I think they look okay on women with the bodies that look good in them.  It's the (should I say, larger gals) that need to stay out of them.  I can't stand to see women pouring themselves into clothes with rolls of flab hanging out, yet you see it every day.  Common fashion sense isn't common--lol

----------


## Terry1

> I still have a pair of Calvin Klein jeans from the 80s that have the high waist. Unfortunately they don't fit anymore.


I have some expensive jeans that I just refuse to let go of, even though they're now too tight.  I keep hoping that I might be able to get back into them some day soon.

----------


## Carlybee

> I have some expensive jeans that I just refuse to let go of, even though they're now too tight.  I keep hoping that I might be able to get back into them some day soon.



I think I have several sizes lol. I tend to hang on to them as well.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I want to see *high wasted pants* come back...these hip huggers were disgusting then, they are even more disgusting now.


Noooooo. I hated that style. I'm short waisted and they came up under my boobs. I like the stuff that sits lower on the hip - just below the belly button.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I think they look okay on women with the bodies that look good in them.  It's the (should I say, larger gals) that need to stay out of them.  I can't stand to see women pouring themselves into clothes with rolls of flab hanging out, yet you see it every day.  Common fashion sense isn't common--lol





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Terry1 again.


OMG, ya...I see this all the time in the general public.  Fortunately, dancer ladies are very rarely heavier than pleasantly plump/curvy, so I get enough eye candy to cope with the rest of teh world.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Noooooo. I hated that style. *I'm short waisted and they came up under my boobs.* I like the stuff that sits lower on the hip - just below the belly button.


You could just call them mini overalls.

----------


## donnay

> I think they look okay on women with the bodies that look good in them.  It's the (should I say, larger gals) that need to stay out of them.  I can't stand to see women pouring themselves into clothes with rolls of flab hanging out, yet you see it every day.  Common fashion sense isn't common--lol


The problem is even thin girls look portly and nothing about these clothes are appealing and complimenting to them.

The other thing I cannot stand is pregnant women wearing T-shirts stretched over their bellies like they couldn't afford maternity clothes. /rant

----------


## donnay

> Noooooo. I hated that style. I'm short waisted and they came up under my boobs. I like the stuff that sits lower on the hip - just below the belly button.



Well they should make long torso and short torso high wasted pants! Dammit!

----------


## Carlybee

There's a company called Not Your Daughters Jeans that makes higher waisted but they aren't cheap. I wear Levi's mid rise

----------


## Anti Federalist

This subject can't possibly be exhausted already...can it?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Well they should make long torso and short torso high wasted pants! Dammit!


This style fits my body the best. Try Lands End, I love their clothes, and they usually come in different fits - they have high waist pants.

Not-too-low rise fit




> Fit 1 Low Rise: Sits below the waist 
> Slim through the hip and thigh
> Slim leg fits closely from thigh to hem
> Pre-hemmed inseams: Regular 30”, 32”; Petite 26”, 28”; Tall 34”, 36”; Plus 28”, 30”, 32”




High waist




> Fit 3 High Rise: Sits at the waist
> Relaxed through hip and thigh
> Straight leg is not too wide, not too narrow
> Pre-hemmed inseams: Regular 30”, 32”; Petite 26”, 28”; Plus 28”, 30”, 32”

----------


## Suzanimal

> Ut uh...men do that more (at least in my household).  There are shirts DH was given for Christmas and birthdays that he has never worn and still have price tags on!





> Point of order:
> 
> That's not *me* doing that, it's well meaning but out of touch folks buying shirts and what not, that do not fit.
> 
> The Wiscassett Waterville and Farmington cap was a hit this year though.
> 
> Thanks!


I hate it when people buy me clothes. My mom used to buy me all kinds of bedazzled crap with appliques on it - wtf? She doesn't even wear that $#@!.

----------


## Terry1

> OMG, ya...I see this all the time in the general public.  Fortunately, dancer ladies are very rarely heavier than pleasantly plump/curvy, so I get enough eye candy to cope with the rest of teh world.


Yeah--I like to dress casual most of the time.  I'm not a teenager any more and I realize that.  I try to dress comfortable, but with some style that says--"yes, I do have a brain and I actually like to use it".  Lol  As we age and our bodies change--we need to acknowledge that and dress with dignity.  It's just a thing I have when I see so many ladies who refuse to accept the fact that they have a gut and flab in their tight T shirts and jeans.

----------


## jmdrake

> Holy Smoke...and I thought I was being spendthrift, buying $90 Ray Bans.
> 
> Carry on, ladies.





> They're sensible shoppers, you're a frugal shopper. I'm a serious, straight up, tight ass. Lol.


Yeah.  I buy sunglasses at the dollar store.  They're not prescription.

----------


## Terry1

> I hate it when people buy me clothes. My mom used to buy me all kinds of bedazzled crap with appliques on it - wtf? She doesn't even wear that $#@!.


LMAO!  Yeah--I've already told everyone--never buy me clothes.

----------


## Terry1

Remember these?  This is what I wore back in the 70's with a halter top and platform shoes--LOl

----------


## Terry1

Tried this and love it!  Cover Girl Lip Slicks SMOOCHIES Lip Balm

----------


## Carlybee

> Remember these?  This is what I wore back in the 70's with a halter top and platform shoes--LOl



I remember them. Remember Candies from the late 70s, early 80s? If that was you in the video you must have been very young when you wore those.

----------


## Terry1

> I remember them. Remember Candies from the late 70s, early 80s? If that was you in the video you must have been very young when you wore those.



I do remember the Candies and no--that wasn't me in that video--Lol  I was born in the fifties--a retro baby-

----------


## Terry1

Wow--look at what I got in the mail today with one of my other subscriptions.  A place in Britain called "Hotter" selling shoes and look at these forties style shoe!  Love-love these!   

http://www.hotter.com/gb/en



And these!

----------


## donnay

> Remember these?  This is what I wore back in the 70's with a halter top and platform shoes--LOl


I still have my blue jean purse I made out of those pants.  LOL!

----------


## donnay

How about earth shoes, remember them?

----------


## Terry1

> How about earth shoes, remember them?


LOl--yeah, I called them the duck feet shoe, but they looked comfortable.

----------


## Terry1

> I still have my blue jean purse I made out of those pants.  LOL!


I had a pair of platforms just like those in the bottom left-hand corner.  I fell off of them once when me and my sister were crossing the street.  It was so embarrassing. Lol

----------


## donnay

> I had a pair of platforms just like those in the bottom left-hand corner.  I fell off of them once when me and my sister were crossing the street.  It was so embarrassing. Lol


I used to go disco dancing in platforms.  I even had platform sneakers.

----------


## Carlybee

> How about earth shoes, remember them?



Yep..had some...fugly lol.  Also had chukka boots and Birkenstocks. Now I'm rocking some old school style squaw boot moccasins.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I used to go disco dancing in platforms.  I even had platform sneakers.

----------


## Terry1

> Yep..had some...fugly lol.  Also had chukka boots and Birkenstocks. Now I'm rocking some old school style squaw boot moccasins.


Cool--I like those.

----------


## Terry1

> I used to go disco dancing in platforms.  I even had platform sneakers.



Hell--if I tried that now I'd fall of them and break a hip.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Hell--if I tried that now I'd fall of them and break a hip.


At least you'd look sexy and trendy while you fall.

----------


## Terry1

> At least you'd look sexy and trendy while you fall.


Them shoes are dangerous--

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Them shoes are dangerous--


 IDK why y'all risk life n' limb for shoes...but I guess it is a tad more rational than getting into an MMA match with weak skillz.

----------


## euphemia

I had Farrah Fawcett hair, if that counts.

----------


## Terry1

> IDK why y'all risk life n' limb for shoes...but I guess it is a tad more rational than getting into an MMA match with weak skillz.


I don't go night-clubbing any more--nowadays it's all about comfort with a bit of style and flair.  Besides, I'm only three inches shorter than my hub, and he doesn't like me to tower above him in a pair of heels. Lol

----------


## Terry1

> I had Farrah Fawcett hair, if that counts.


Her hair was better looking than she was.  Love her hair--everybody wanted that hair. 

Look at Farrah's before and after--what a shame eh--

----------


## euphemia

Yeah, it was really a perfect style for my hair.  My hair was so big I almost had to stand in two rows.

----------


## Terry1

> Yeah, it was really a perfect style for my hair.  My hair was so big I almost had to stand in two rows.


Lol--the eighties was the decade of big hair.

----------


## euphemia

I had big hair then, too.  And mall bangs for a while.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I had big hair then, too.  And *mall bangs* for a while.


What are these "mall bangs" you speak of?  Is this critical knowledge I should have for future reference?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Her hair was better looking than she was.  Love her hair--everybody wanted that hair. 
> 
> Look at Farrah's before and after--what a shame eh--


"Vanity, definitely my favorite sin." - Al Pacino as Satan in _"The Devil's Advocate"_

----------


## HVACTech

> What are these "mall bangs" you speak of?  Is this critical knowledge I should have for future reference?


yes!

----------


## Carlybee

I'm from Texas..we always have big hair. Just kidding..although I did have big hair in the 80s until my son was born then I cut it short for several years.

----------


## Carlybee

> Cool--I like those.



They are comfy. These are my other "go to" footwear..I have a lot of boots.

----------


## Suzanimal

Good for her!




> Woman finds rare lithograph during Goodwill shopping trip
> 
> BRADENTON (FOX 13) -
> Stopping by the new Goodwill on State Road 70 in Manatee County is a decision Maureen Flaherty will never regret.
> 
> "I only had an hour because I wanted to meet my niece for dinner," she said.
> 
> She did a quick loop around the store and gathered up a few good finds.
> 
> ...

----------


## Terry1

> Good for her!


Great story!  I always get teary eyed when I read stuff like this.  So the "Brook Hill Dog" painting went to a lover of dogs--amazing.  

 I just have a huge heart for critters.  I've rescued so many over the years, both wild and domestic--I can't even give a number.  I could tell ya some of my own stories too.

----------


## Terry1

> They are comfy. These are my other "go to" footwear..I have a lot of boots.


I haven't worn a pair of cowboy boots since I left the farm back in 97 and had to sell all of my horses.  That was really hard--but I got through it.   Nice boots!

----------


## Deborah K

Bookmarking this!  +rep

----------


## Terry1

...

----------


## Terry1

We're allowed to look too!   Go to the 7:15 minute mark---oh yeah--uhhu

----------


## Suzanimal

Sorry the pics are crappy, I took them in my closet.

My favorite platforms. I also have them in black. I think I paid 20.00 for each pair at Kohls at the end of last summer.





A Polo swimsuit I bought at a yard sale for $10 last year - it still had the tags on it and someone paid $80 for it.

----------


## Danke

> We're allowed to look too!   Go to the 7:15 minute mark---oh yeah--uhhu


You really shouldn't do this to HB.

----------


## Terry1

> Sorry the pics are crappy, I took them in my closet.
> 
> My favorite platforms. I also have them in black. I think I paid 20.00 for each pair at Kohls at the end of last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Polo swimsuit I bought at a yard sale for $10 last year - it still had the tags on it and someone paid $80 for it.


Love the shoes and your toes look great!  Wow and that swimsuit was literally the bargain of the century.  We've got an upscale thrift shop that only carries designer stuff.  For a little more than you'd pay a regular dept store, you can get great designer bags, shoes and other stuff.  Great stuff!  

Wish I could see my closet floor like that---I've got so much crap and can't fit anything else in there.

----------


## Terry1

> You really shouldn't do this to HB.


He's not the jealous type--  He's got so many women already wanting to have his baby ya know.

----------


## Danke

> He's not the jealous type--  He's got so many women already wanting to have his baby ya know.


I'm pretty sure what he considers "women" can't have babies.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> He's not the jealous type--  He's got so many women already wanting to have his baby ya know.


 So true.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I'm pretty sure what he considers "women" can't have babies.



WTF are you smokin, flyboy?  I'm sure the likes of kiwi, suz, Melissa, are capable.  And of course Nikki Rodriguez:
Maci Lee
and Елена Корникова(Elena Kornikova)

----------


## Danke

> WTF are you smokin, flyboy?  I'm sure the likes of kiwi, suz, Melissa, are capable.  And of course Nikki Rodriguez:
> Maci Lee
> and Елена Корникова(Elena Kornikova)


Not fooling anyone.  It is 2015, nothing to be ashamed of.

----------


## Terry1



----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Not fooling anyone.  It is 2015, nothing to be ashamed of.


Look, take your ghey out of this thread and quit stalking me with it.  It's old.  This is a ladies lounge.  Get your pervy, creepy old ass out. :P  You have eduardo's info.  Go "camping" with him again and mellow out.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Sorry danke screwed up your thread, ladies.  Plz accept this and forgive me:

xoxoxo@ladies

----------


## Terry1



----------


## Terry1

> Sorry danke screwed up your thread, ladies.  Plz accept this and forgive me:
> 
> xoxoxo@ladies


Don't watch me do this--chocolate is my kryptonite.

----------


## Terry1

> Look, take your ghey out of this thread and quit stalking me with it.  It's old.  This is a ladies lounge.  Get your pervy, creepy old ass out. :P  You have eduardo's info.  Go "camping" with him again and mellow out.


Ah-jeez--LMAO here.  Poor Danke--lol

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Ah-jeez--LMAO here.  Poor Danke--lol


He brings it upon himself, as usual. LOL

----------


## mosquitobite

My favorite frugal find site is zulily.

Got this today for $7

----------


## Danke

> Look, take your ghey out of this thread and quit stalking me with it.


Don't flatter yourself.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Don't flatter yourself.


Oh, did I make you feel good?  Sorry, Admiral Crankypants.  I'll suggest eduardo that he do something special for you Saturday night.

----------


## Danke

> Oh, did I make you feel good?  Sorry, Admiral Crankypants.  I'll suggest eduardo that he do something special for you Saturday night.


Could resist responding, very telling.

----------


## Terry1

> My favorite frugal find site is zulily.
> 
> Got this today for $7


I could use about 10 of those and that's just for my canvas shoes.  Great idea and buy!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Could resist responding, very telling.

----------


## Terry1

Danke and HB

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Danke and HB


LOL   They left out the part where I bitch-slapped him, though.

----------


## Terry1

> LOL   They left out the part where I bitch-slapped him, though.


Lol--cutest fight eva!

----------


## euphemia

> What are these "mall bangs" you speak of?  Is this critical knowledge I should have for future reference?


How old are you?  Back in the 80's and early 90's, _everybody_ (men and women) had a perm except me.  I have naturally curly hair, and it gets very humid here in the summers.  anyway, mall bangs are when women would aim their bangs to the sky and spray them to death until they wouldn't flatten out in gale-force winds.  The rest of the hair was curly and big.  Do a web search at your own risk.  I was probably too old to wear them at the time, but I taught school, and my high schoolers insisted.  "Mrs. Tobismom, your socks need to sag."  "Mrs. Tobismom, you need more spray in your bangs.  Here, let me fix them."

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I hate it when people buy me clothes. My mom used to buy me all kinds of bedazzled crap with appliques on it - wtf? She doesn't even wear that $#@!.


Hahaha.

I don't "hate" it...gift horse and all...

But I put both the "big" and "tall" in Big and Tall and it takes some doing to find $#@! that fits me.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> How old are you?  Back in the 80's and early 90's, _everybody_ (men and women) had a perm except me.  I have naturally curly hair, and it gets very humid here in the summers.  anyway, mall bangs are when women would aim their bangs to the sky and spray them to death until they wouldn't flatten out in gale-force winds.  The rest of the hair was curly and big.  Do a web search at your own risk.  I was probably too old to wear them at the time, but I taught school, and my high schoolers insisted.  "Mrs. Tobismom, your socks need to sag."  "Mrs. Tobismom, you need more spray in your bangs.  Here, let me fix them."


I'm in my early 30s.  Thanks!  I've seen that style, but I never knew it had a particular name. ~hugs~

----------


## euphemia

Yes, I had mall bangs, and I am not ashamed.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Yes, I had mall bangs, and I am not ashamed.


urban dictionary says they're also called "$#@! me bangs"  LMAO!! 



> mall bangs 
>   A popular hairstyle from the 1980's where young ladies would use a whole can of Aqua Net hairspray, along with blowdrying, crimping, and styling hair into monstrously tall bangs. Usually combined with a perm. Also known as $#@! me bangs, or mall hair. 
>   "Tina had the tallest mall bangs back in high school."

----------


## euphemia

I have never had a perm, and I wasn't all that young then.  Like I said, I taught high school part of the day.

----------


## Terry1

> urban dictionary says they're also called "$#@! me bangs"  LMAO!!


This is what "mall bangs" look like pure 80's---Lol @ you hb.

----------


## Terry1

> I have never had a perm, and I wasn't all that young then.  Like I said, I taught high school part of the day.


I did.  My hair was really long.  It was below my butt and beautiful until I had a perm done on it---that was the end of my long hair--ruined it and it all broke off.  I had to have it cut off.  My hair has never been that long since then.  Now if I want curly hair--I use hot curlers. Lol

----------


## Carlybee

> Go "camping" with him again and mellow out.



I'm sure with Eduardo it would be "glamping".

----------


## Carlybee

> I did.  My hair was really long.  It was below my butt and beautiful until I had a perm done on it---that was the end of my long hair--ruined it and it all broke off.  I had to have it cut off.  My hair has never been that long since then.  Now if I want curly hair--I use hot curlers. Lol


That happened to me too the last time my hair was past my shoulders..grrr. Now it's thinning since my thyroid was removed so no way I can perm it.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> A few...

----------


## Suzanimal

HAHAHA!!!

I wasn't always hairy and I liked overalls, too. Suzanimal at 14 working the overalls.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> HAHAHA!!!
> 
> I wasn't always hairy and I liked overalls, too. Suzanimal at 14 working the overalls.


d'awwww!  What a cute lil' snugglebear!

----------


## francisco

> HAHAHA!!!
> 
> I wasn't always hairy and I liked overalls, too. Suzanimal at 14 working the overalls.





> d'awwww!  What a cute lil' snugglebear!


looks like she's plotting something to me.

----------


## Suzanimal

> looks like she's plotting something to me.


I probably was.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> looks like she's plotting something to me.


I agree, looks like she's up to something.

----------


## Terry1

> HAHAHA!!!
> 
> I wasn't always hairy and I liked overalls, too. Suzanimal at 14 working the overalls.




Wow!  You had a canopy bed--I always wanted one, but had to share the room with my sister in bunk beds. Lol

----------


## Suzanimal

> Wow!  You had a canopy bed--I always wanted one, but had to share the room with my sister in bunk beds. Lol


There were perks to being the only girl and the youngest.

I loved that bed. It's been passed on to all my little nieces.

----------


## Terry1

> There were perks to being the only girl and the youngest.
> 
> I loved that bed. It's been passed on to all my little nieces.


I guess so.  My older sister got all of the good stuff and I got her hand-me-downs.  I was always getting kicked away from the table too by my older brothers. Lol   That's what being the middle kid will getcha.

----------


## Terry1

Wanna see something cute--

This is Mr. and Mrs. Duck.  They come to my pool every single year.  Here they are last year in April.

----------


## Terry1

Here's Mr. and Mrs. Duck today--just took these pics.

----------


## Terry1



----------


## Terry1

Just tried this new bronzing powder and it's great!  Love this stuff.  I like it a lot better than the Elf powder.

----------


## Terry1

My deck gazebo last year.

----------


## Suzanimal

Great deal from Overstock.com's Patrick Byrne.




> Don’t forget about Patrick Byrne’s offer to give you a free membership to Overstock.com’s Club O discount club (free shipping on every order, plus discounts from 5% to 40%), which normally costs $19.95. Just email Patrick directly at patrick -at- overstock dot com and tell him you heard the offer on the Tom Woods Show!


You can watch the video here.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...rne-on-Liberty

----------


## Terry1

Really cool mascara if you haven't already seen how this works.  You might wear it and you might not, but I definitely like this stuff.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

I'm trying to save $$$ and restore crappy/thrown-out/thrift store furniture for our future apartment.

So far I made a chair... er... painted a chair.  Yes, paint.  Total cost of chair, paint, fabric medium, and upholstery tacks... $38.

Before:



After:




My next project is to paint or reupholster 4 parson chairs I got for FREE because they were sundamaged.  OMG I love them... always wanted high-back dining chairs!:



And my next next project... reupholster these beauties I bought for $30 (plus upholstery fabric was $18):

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I guess so.  My older sister got all of the good stuff and I got her hand-me-downs.  I was always getting kicked away from the table too by my older brothers. Lol   That's what being the middle kid will getcha.


Have you ever read this?  It could explain some of your neuroses....

----------


## amy31416

> Now I wish I was going to an RPF gathering so Terry1 could teach me some make up tricks.  I have never been good at makeup. Youtube is somewhat of a Godsend though. I just discovered primer. As much as I hate the name because it makes me think of paint, I must admit that it works wonders at concealing some of the finler lines.  But I think I am going right for the Retin-A soon.  
> 
> As for my finds...I have a Facebook page that I often neglect. Partly because things that I post seem to disappear. Not sure what I am doing wrong.  But that's another story...
> 
> I live in rural Michigan, so we get lots of antiquey stuff.  I literally picked a table like this up off the side of the road (we do not have curbs here), and the condition could not have been nicer.  Again, we are rural, so not many antique lovers come through daily, so it sat for 6 months but I sold it for $150 to a woman who had just moved here from CA.


That is nice!

In regards to makeup, just watch a couple reruns of "What Not to Wear," if you can stomach it--Carmindy has some great tips for the proper ways to wear makeup--usually very casual makeup.

----------


## amy31416

> I guess so.  My older sister got all of the good stuff and I got her hand-me-downs.  I was always getting kicked away from the table too by my older brothers. Lol   That's what being the middle kid will getcha.


You think that's bad? I got my brother's hand-me-downs. Fortunately it wasn't generally his clothes.

I was grateful when I got pregnant that he gave me a bunch of his old shirts. Pregnant lady in a Zamboni t-shirt and hockey jerseys is a bit odd though.

----------


## amy31416

> I'm trying to save $$$ and restore crappy/thrown-out/thrift store furniture for our future apartment.
> 
> So far I made a chair... er... painted a chair.  Yes, paint.  Total cost of chair, paint, fabric medium, and upholstery tacks... $38.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> ...


Wow! You're good at that. Wish I still had my grandma's wingback chair that was falling apart--I'd ask you how to do it.

----------


## Terry1

> You think that's bad? I got my brother's hand-me-downs. Fortunately it wasn't generally his clothes.
> 
> I was grateful when I got pregnant that he gave me a bunch of his old shirts. Pregnant lady in a Zamboni t-shirt and hockey jerseys is a bit odd though.


LOl--I think I would've like my brothers hand-me-downs better than my sisters at times.

----------


## Terry1

> I'm trying to save $$$ and restore crappy/thrown-out/thrift store furniture for our future apartment.
> 
> So far I made a chair... er... painted a chair.  Yes, paint.  Total cost of chair, paint, fabric medium, and upholstery tacks... $38.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> ...



Wow--that was really nice haul and a great job on the chair!  I've got a couple beautiful winged highback caned chairs in the basement I want to paint too.  Those are some nice pieces you got there.

----------


## Terry1

> Have you ever read this?  It could explain some of your neuroses....


Have you read that book?  Sounds interesting actually.  Yeah, I think growing up with a lot of siblings and always having to get seconds, hand-me-downs and crumbs can change a person--LMAO--turns you into someone who can appreciate nice stuff and gourmet food.   I always tried to be my sister because she got everything--even the big boobs.  I used to put on her bras and stuff em with anything I could find. lol  Now I don't envy her at all since gravity has taken it's toll.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> *Have you read that book?*  Sounds interesting actually.  Yeah, I think growing up with a lot of siblings and always having to get seconds, hand-me-downs and crumbs can change a person--LMAO--turns you into someone who can appreciate nice stuff and gourmet food.   I always tried to be my sister because she got everything--even the big boobs.  I used to put on her bras and stuff em with anything I could find. lol  Now I don't envy her at all since gravity has taken it's toll.


Yup.  It was an assignment.   One of those rare times a prof assigns reading that isn't sleep-inducing. :P

----------


## Suzanimal

This is a neat project and looks pretty simple.

Instructions here.
http://lifehacker.com/turn-ikea-cubb...ium=socialflow

----------


## Terry1

> This is a neat project and looks pretty simple.
> 
> Instructions here.
> http://lifehacker.com/turn-ikea-cubb...ium=socialflow



Wow--I love that and it does look easy.  I've been looking online for a nice console table and I just can't find one that I like.  Might be easier to make myself something like that.

----------


## Carlybee

Has anyone tried selling on the 5miles app?

----------


## Suzanimal

I don't get what's so great about the Lily Pulitzer clothes. The swimsuits are cute but the clothes seem kind of juvenile. The clothes are fun and fine for vacation but I wouldn't wear them otherwise.




> Lilly Pulitzer may be good for retail, but it’s terrible fashion
> 
> The debut of the Lilly Pulitzer collection for Target was a spectacular feat of retailing that had very little to do with the quality of the fashion that the mass marketer was selling. Lilly Pulitzer is not fashion. It is clothes. The classic Lilly Pulitzer dress comes in shrill shades of yellow and pink that are vaguely infantilizing. They are clothes that can be shrunk down and worn by 7-year-old girls without changing a single design element — if there were actual design elements to change. But there are not.
> 
> ...
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/...ion/?tid=sm_fb







http://www.target.com/c/lilly-pulitz...c=2469063|null

----------


## Carlybee

Not a fan of pastels

----------


## JK/SEA

Hello Ladies. Just cruising by...

----------


## Suzanimal

> Hello Ladies. Just cruising by...

----------


## Terry1

Centerpiece I'm making for my next at home meeting.

----------


## Terry1

> I don't get what's so great about the Lily Pulitzer clothes. The swimsuits are cute but the clothes seem kind of juvenile. The clothes are fun and fine for vacation but I wouldn't wear them otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.target.com/c/lilly-pulitz...c=2469063|null


Love the colors though and the blue sweater!

----------


## Terry1

> Has anyone tried selling on the 5miles app?


I'd never heard of it before this.  I had to go check it out.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Love the colors though and the blue sweater!


Pastels are awful. :P (unless you're a little old lady) Stick with Primary, secondary, and tertiary colors.

----------


## Terry1

>

----------


## Terry1

> Pastels are awful. :P (unless you're a little old lady) Stick with Primary, secondary, and tertiary colors.


Kate seemed to pull off her pastel's quite well here.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

>

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Kate seemed to pull off her pastel's quite well here.


pssh!  In ur dreams.   This isn't 1920 anymore, ya know.  People can afford decent looking designs now. :P

----------


## Terry1

> pssh!  In ur dreams.   This isn't 1920 anymore, ya know.  People can afford decent looking designs now. :P


That's an original Emilia Wickstead design that costs about 5,000.00 smackaroos.

----------


## Carlybee

> Kate seemed to pull off her pastel's quite well here.



Pepto Bismol!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> That's an original Emilia Wickstead design that costs about 5,000.00 smackaroos.


So?  Price is NOT a function of quality. :P

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Pepto Bismol!


LOL   I think that's one of those colors/styles that became popular because it makes the bride look many times better than the bridesmaids' silly outfits.

----------


## Terry1

> Pepto Bismol!


Lol

----------


## Terry1

> So?  Price is NOT a function of quality. :P


What's your favorite color?  Mine is red--well actually it's a toss up between red and yellow, but I like green and blue too. Lol

----------


## CrissyNY

> Just tried this new bronzing powder and it's great!  Love this stuff.  I like it a lot better than the Elf powder.



YES!  the brush is the best, and its matte...which is rare for a bronzer

also, i owe you a +rep for the universal brow pencil...its amazing

it works for my blonde sister and for almost black me... thanks!

----------


## Terry1

> YES!  the brush is the best, and its matte...which is rare for a bronzer
> 
> also, i owe you a +rep for the universal brow pencil...its amazing
> 
> it works for my blonde sister and for almost black me... thanks!


Oh great!  I was worried I encouraged you to buy the wrong one, but that's great that it worked!  Yeah--I love that one.  Haven't found one I like as much since either.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> What's your favorite color?  Mine is red--well actually it's a toss up between red and yellow, but I like green and blue too. Lol


Nice and quaint of you to stick with primary and secondary colors. 

Don't really have a favorite, but I like red and green.

----------


## Terry1

> Nice and quaint of you to stick with primary and secondary colors. 
> 
> Don't really have a favorite, but I like red and green.


Good choices.  I don't know if any of this psychology stuff is true or not, but I found this on the meaning of colors.  I always heard that green was a sign of prosperity.

 Red is the color of energy, passion, action, ambition and determination. It is also the color of anger and sexual passion.  *Green* is the color of balance and growth. It can mean both self-reliance as a positive and possessiveness as a negative, among many other meanings._ 

http://www.empower-yourself-with-col...of-colors.html_

----------


## amy31416

> pssh!  In ur dreams.   This isn't 1920 anymore, ya know.  People can afford decent looking designs now. :P


Pfft. I love 1920's style. I used to have a dress my grandmother made for herself (more 30's/40's design) that I would wear all the time--love vintage looks. There's nothing more offensive to my eyes than seeing some slob wearing pajamas out in public, or that underwear-showing jeans look--whether it's a thong or boxers.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Pfft. I love 1920's style. I used to have a dress my grandmother made for herself (more 30's/40's design) that I would wear all the time--love vintage looks. There's nothing more offensive to my eyes than seeing some slob wearing pajamas out in public, or that underwear-showing jeans look--whether it's a thong or boxers.


Well, I do prefer that over the slob style that's been popular for something like 20 years or so now (right? Not sure ).

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Good choices.  I don't know if any of this psychology stuff is true or not, but I found this on the meaning of colors.  I always heard that green was a sign of prosperity.
> 
>  Red is the color of energy, passion, action, ambition and determination. It is also the color of anger and sexual passion.  *Green* is the color of balance and growth. It can mean both self-reliance as a positive and possessiveness as a negative, among many other meanings._ 
> 
> http://www.empower-yourself-with-col...of-colors.html_


I took color theory in design school.  It's true that there is a psychology of color and it has meanings both obvious and not so much...but I've found that context of the rest of the scene affects the impact of colors.

----------


## amy31416

> Well, I do prefer that over the slob style that's been popular for something like 20 years or so now (right? Not sure ).


I don't know how long it's gone on now, but that's far more offensive than a well-tailored pastel dress. I keep running into this really weird girl who takes a strange interest in my daughter, and she wears the sloppiest pajamas you can imagine. And her mouth is always hanging open--I don't know if she's learning disabled or what.

----------


## Carlybee

My favorite color is turquoise.

----------


## Suzanimal

Y'all dissing the pastels.  I bought this dress at the thrift store ($2!!!) a few months ago to wear to a wedding this summer and I love it.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Culottes Are In This Spring, But What Are They, And How Do You Wear Them?
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/0...ushpmg00000032

----------


## Carlybee

Posting this link to something I'm selling in the marketplace here. Does anyone ever look at that forum? 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ilver-for-sale

----------


## Carlybee

> Well, I do prefer that over the slob style that's been popular for something like 20 years or so now (right? Not sure ).


Are you referring to the boho look? Cuz that's how I dress lol.

----------


## amy31416

> Are you referring to the boho look? Cuz that's how I dress lol.


I'm certainly not. I just don't want to see people who obviously don't give a $#@! about themselves or who try really hard to get attention by showing their ass crack/underwear.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Y'all dissing the pastels.  I bought this dress at the thrift store ($2!!!) a few months ago to wear to a wedding this summer and I love it.


If you can make it look good, go fer it, hun. ~hugs~

----------


## Carlybee

> I'm certainly not. I just don't want to see people who obviously don't give a $#@! about themselves or who try really hard to get attention by showing their ass crack/underwear.


I agree. Really sick of the uber tight clothes on people who shouldn't be wearing tight clothes as well.

----------


## oyarde

> Posting this link to something I'm selling in the marketplace here. Does anyone ever look at that forum? 
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ilver-for-sale


Yeah , but I did not see it , I could have offered a silver dollar , a silver quarter , few radishes , some beet seeds  .....

----------


## Carlybee

> Yeah , but I did not see it , I could have offered a silver dollar , a silver quarter , few radishes , some beet seeds  .....


Aww thanks....it went fast

----------


## Terry1

> Pfft. I love 1920's style. I used to have a dress my grandmother made for herself (more 30's/40's design) that I would wear all the time--love vintage looks. There's nothing more offensive to my eyes than seeing some slob wearing pajamas out in public, or that underwear-showing jeans look--whether it's a thong or boxers.


I'm with you amy and those styles are actually making a come-back along with the retro dresses and styles.  I can't stand this non-gender specific clothing today their asses hanging out and their jeans down around their knees.  I have no idea how they walk without them sliding down around their ankles.  Even the girls are wearing their pants like that now--it's plain old disgusting if you ask me.

----------


## Terry1

> Y'all dissing the pastels.  I bought this dress at the thrift store ($2!!!) a few months ago to wear to a wedding this summer and I love it.


I think that's a beautiful dress and I love it!  With darker hair and a skin--that dress will pop and look great on you.  Great buy!

----------


## Carlybee

> Y'all dissing the pastels.  I bought this dress at the thrift store ($2!!!) a few months ago to wear to a wedding this summer and I love it.


That's a prettier shade of pink than the pepto Bismol one or maybe the sheen helps. Great deal!

----------


## Carlybee

> I'm with you amy and those styles are actually making a come-back along with the retro dresses and styles.  I can't stand this non-gender specific clothing today their asses hanging out and their jeans down around their knees.  I have no idea how they walk without them sliding down around their ankles.  Even the girls are wearing their pants like that now--it's plain old disgusting if you ask me.


 Heard Jeancos are coming back..those ones with the giant legs.

----------


## Terry1

> Heard Jeancos are coming back..those ones with the giant legs.


You mean those Palazzo pants?  I wore those when I was in high school.

----------


## angelatc

> You mean those Palazzo pants?  I wore those when I was in high school.


I can sell baggy vintage JNCOs on eBay all day long. It amazes me how much people spend on clothes, because I really can't ever justify that expense.

Target did some Lily Pulitzer pop-up store thing last week, and they sold out almost immediately. A lot of the clothing sellers on eBay bought carts for and resold it on eBay for double the money. I don't get it.

----------


## Terry1

> I can sell baggy vintage JNCOs on eBay all day long. It amazes me how much people spend on clothes, because I really can't ever justify that expense.
> 
> Target did some Lily Pulitzer pop-up store thing last week, and they sold out almost immediately. A lot of the clothing sellers on eBay bought carts for and resold it on eBay for double the money. I don't get it.


Lol--maybe it's because no one wants to literally go to the store hunting for what they want any more.  I know that's a big thing for me too.  I find the clothes I want easier online than I do driving all over the place looking for what I want. I usually save gas, time and money.

----------


## angelatc

> Lol--maybe it's because no one wants to literally go to the store hunting for what they want any more.  I know that's a big thing for me too.  I find the clothes I want easier online than I do driving all over the place looking for what I want. I usually save gas, time and money.


Sure, thats definitely a part of it.  But I hardly ever sell women's clothing on eBay any more because eBay buyers are a lot fussier than they used to be.  Back in their glory days it was a giant garage sale. Now buyers will return anything and everything for any reason they choose. Dont like the color, didn't fit right....

eBay pushed return policies on sellers, and the low priced stuff pretty much vanished as a result. Now I can't find anything there for less than $20, so back to the thrift stores I go.

----------


## Terry1

> Sure, thats definitely a part of it.  But I hardly ever sell women's clothing on eBay any more because eBay buyers are a lot fussier than they used to be.  Back in their glory days it was a giant garage sale. Now buyers will return anything and everything for any reason they choose. Dont like the color, didn't fit right....
> 
> eBay pushed return policies on sellers, and the low priced stuff pretty much vanished as a result. Now I can't find anything there for less than $20, so back to the thrift stores I go.


I agree with you there too.  The trends keep changing as more and more are hopping on that bandwagon.  I still love going to the local thrift shops around town along with estate and garage sales too.  Those are just plain fun for me.  I am picky about my clothes--I will admit.  Sometimes I can find stuff at thrift shops that I really love and I can alter them or add things to them that I like.  I change the buttons on new clothes a lot.  Why they put such ugly buttons on the new clothing I have no idea.  Even on the nicer outfits, they cheap out on the buttons or the zippers all of the time.  I like those antique buttons.  I've switched buttons out of some new coats I bought too.  People really notice that stuff because I get a lot of compliments on buttons believe it or not. LOl

I bought a beautiful new long black coat this winter that came with the ugliest cheap buttons.  I switched those out with some antique rhinestone buttons and it changed the entire look of the coat.

----------


## Terry1

For some of you ladies into the retro and by-gone era's of fashion, I just subscribed to this magazine called "Reminisce" by Readers Digest.  I absolutely love this magazine.  It's not just for the ladies either, there's a lot guy stuff like vintage cars and everything.

Check out the buttons on that green coat. Lol  Love it!

http://www.reminisce.com/1940s/vinta...nter-wardrobe/

----------


## angelatc

> like those antique buttons.  I've switched buttons out of some new coats I bought too.  People really notice that stuff because I get a lot of compliments on buttons believe it or not. LOl
> 
> I bought a beautiful new long black coat this winter that came with the ugliest cheap buttons.  I switched those out with some antique rhinestone buttons and it changed the entire look of the coat.


I do that too!!! I will also buy an shirt or a coat just for the buttons.

----------


## angelatc

> For some of you ladies into the retro and by-gone era's of fashion, I just subscribed to this magazine called "Reminisce" by Readers Digest.  I absolutely love this magazine.


Neer heard of it.  How fun. These from the 40's definitely look like they're from wartime:

----------


## Terry1

> I do that too!!! I will also buy an shirt or a coat just for the buttons.


 I do that all of the time.  I'm always on the hunt for old clothes with really cool buttons on them because they just don't make with those any more.  I rob zippers from a lot of the old clothes too because they were made so well then.

----------


## Terry1

> Neer heard of it.  How fun. These from the 40's definitely look like they're from wartime:


The age of style and grace.  Beautiful, beautiful outfits they had then.  Nothing like the crap being worn today.

----------


## Suzanimal

Me three. Nice buttons are expensive and hard to find. It's cheaper to buy something at the thrift store for the buttons than it is to purchase them at the fabric store. My mother is quite stylish and she hates those tacky cheap buttons that come on coats. She sewed all of my clothes and most of her clothes when I was young but now that her eyesight's failing she does what Terry does with coat buttons.

----------


## Suzanimal

I love this for summer parties. Paint to match your outdoor dishes.

----------


## Terry1

> I love this for summer parties. Paint to match your outdoor dishes.


Love that idea!   Here's another one for the deck or patio I like too.  Just poke some holes in a pattern and make lanterns to hang on anything, or hang them on a plant hanger.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> The age of style and grace.  Beautiful, beautiful outfits they had then.  Nothing like the crap being worn today.


It would be very interesting and pleasantly unusual to wake up one day to find most women _not_ dressing like sluts or homeless people.

----------


## amy31416

I'm just kind of surprised that people actually have a separate set of plates for the outdoors.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'm just kind of surprised that people actually have a separate set of plates for the outdoors.


We have a pool so no glass allowed outside. Since we eat outside a lot in the spring, summer, and fall, it makes sense for us to have nice outdoor dishes.

----------


## presence

> I'm just kind of surprised that people actually have a separate set of plates for the outdoors.


The wife and I are always pretty surprised when we go to places and people have dishes that all match.    Most of our dishes are curb score or $0.25 thrift.  


now these:




we've got about 150 matching 'mater sauce cans each filled with a different size nut/bolt/washer/fastener.  I like the handle; that'd work well on a ladder

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> *We have a pool so no glass allowed outside.* Since we eat outside a lot in the spring, summer, and fall, it makes sense for us to have nice outdoor dishes.


Whut?   I've never had a pool, so could ya explain the problem with glass outside in the pool area, sweet cheeks?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Whut?   I've never had a pool, so could ya explain the problem with glass outside in the pool area, sweet cheeks?


Lots of stuff tends to get dropped and knocked over with horseplay and if some glass gets in the water when it breaks it's impossible to find until someone steps on it.

----------


## Terry1

> It would be very interesting and pleasantly unusual to wake up one day to find most women _not_ dressing like sluts or homeless people.


I know you're right.  I have no idea what happened to people being taught and understanding what to wear, how and when to wear it.  It's really just common sense.

----------


## Terry1

> Lots of stuff tends to get dropped and knocked over with horseplay and if some glass gets in the water when it breaks it's impossible to find until someone steps on it.


  Oh yeah--same here--never by the pool if there's kids around especially.   My house is built into a hillside and the pool is an above ground at the lowest level of our deck, so usually I don't have to worry about it.  

One time I dove in the water with my glasses on.  I didn't have any goggles so I couldn't see where they fell.  It took me a long time to find them being as blurry eyed as I am without them in the first place. LOL  Here's what my pool looks like.  It's 27 ft round and 51/2 feet deep in the center.  We were going to put an inground, but we found out how much the retaining wall was going to cost which was as much or more than the pool, so we did the above ground for a lot less.

When we were looking to buy our home, we could've bought a house cheaper than this one with an inground already there, but the neighborhood was newer and had no trees.  That's why we bought this house in this neighborhood was because it has all of these big old beautiful trees.  We don't have too many flat spots in Massachusetts.  Just about everything is built into a hillside around here. LOL

You should hear the birds around here in the mornings.  I love having my coffee out on the deck in the morning and listening to them.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Oh yeah--same here--never by the pool if there's kids around especially.   My house is built into a hillside and the pool is an above ground at the lowest level of our deck, so usually I don't have to worry about it.


Nice pool, Terry. 

Also glass in the pool will tear the liner, not good.

My kids want to make a sign for our pool and these are the ones they're trying to decide between.

1. This is actually a rule.




2. My 14 yo son wants to make this shark longer



and write this on it



3. My 16 yo son (and husband) like this one. They're cute at that age...
They think it will go nicely with the Buttweiser neon hanging on the porch. I'm trying to have a nice pretty area to entertain and they keep jacking it up with their tacky crap.

----------


## angelatc

> The age of style and grace.  Beautiful, beautiful outfits they had then.  Nothing like the crap being worn today.


I was fortunate in that even when I was maintaining my girlish figure, i had curves.  That made it easier to wear low end clothes, except that button blouses usually wanted to gap.

I literally have no sense of style, so my only personal rules are to never wear pants that have an elastic waist, and never wear shirts that don't have sleeves .  No t-shirts.  Before I got old I would waive the collar rule if it was appropriate to show a bit of décolleté, but I have given that up gracefully of late.

But I literally could dress like those women in the 40's right now.  

As for other fashion eras, I don't care what people say about shoulder pads...I think that the 80's were a great look.

----------


## Terry1

> Nice pool, Terry. 
> 
> Also glass in the pool will tear the liner, not good.
> 
> My kids want to make a sign for our pool and these are the ones they're trying to decide between.
> 
> 1. This is actually a rule.
> 
> 
> ...


Those pool liners are not cheap either--we've had ours replaced once already and my friend across the street had her inground liner replaced at the tune of thousands of dollars too.  We bought the extra thick liner because they last a lot longer.  They're more expensive, but our other neighbor on the other side who has an above ground too, he put in a cheap liner and the bugs ate right through it not to mention the rocks in the sand poked holes in it too.

Those signs are so cute, I like them all especially the first one and the shark .  I have a problem with the kids walking behind my house and getting on my deck trying to access the pool.  The only way they can get to our pool is through our back deck and down those stairs.  I've had to put locks on the gates because the little girl across the street keeps trying to get to the pool.  I think this year we're going to spend the money to have the deck expanded around the pool and with railings on the outside to keep the kids out.  I don't care if they want to swim with their parents there, but I'm not their baby sitter and don't need that liability at all.

----------


## Terry1

> I was fortunate in that even when I was maintaining my girlish figure, i had curves.  That made it easier to wear low end clothes, except that button blouses usually wanted to gap.
> 
> I literally have no sense of style, so my only personal rules are to never wear pants that have an elastic waist, and never wear shirts that don't have sleeves .  No t-shirts.  Before I got old I would waive the collar rule if it was appropriate to show a bit of décolleté, but I have given that up gracefully of late.
> 
> But I literally could dress like those women in the 40's right now.  
> 
> As for other fashion eras, I don't care what people say about shoulder pads...I think that the 80's were a great look.


I am totally out of the box with today's styles.  I still have some Liz Claiborne swing style blazers with shoulder pads that I love and still get a lot of compliments on them.  I've embellished the edges with decorative stitching and added buttons as well.  I sort of reinvent my own style from stuff that I've had for decades.  I'm one of those people who hate to get rid of anything when I know that I can repurpose or reinvent it somehow.  I take really good care of my clothes, so they last and look good for a long time.  

I'm a conservative dresser too.  I like comfortable loose fitting clothes that hide the bad stuff and accentuate the good stuff--Lol  I love reds, yellows, blues, olive greens plaids and khaki.  When I dress up now--the highest heels I wear are those kitten heels.  The hub is only about three inches taller than me, so he's not a fan of me towering over him.  So I wear the lower heels so he's always got at least an inch above me.

----------


## Suzanimal

LOL
Swish! Candies for cuties and the headlight in the hair do.

What 1939 Thought Fashion in 2000 Would Look Like

----------


## Carlybee

> I am totally out of the box with today's styles.  I still have some Liz Claiborne swing style blazers with shoulder pads that I love and still get a lot of compliments on them.  I've embellished the edges with decorative stitching and added buttons as well.  I sort of reinvent my own style from stuff that I've had for decades.  I'm one of those people who hate to get rid of anything when I know that I can repurpose or reinvent it somehow.  I take really good care of my clothes, so they last and look good for a long time.  
> 
> I'm a conservative dresser too.  I like comfortable loose fitting clothes that hide the bad stuff and accentuate the good stuff--Lol  I love reds, yellows, blues, olive greens plaids and khaki.  When I dress up now--the highest heels I wear are those kitten heels.  The hub is only about three inches taller than me, so he's not a fan of me towering over him.  So I wear the lower heels so he's always got at least an inch above me.


I had an awesome Liz Claiborne long pullover sweater with small shoulder pads. It had a matching long patterned skirt. I wish I hadn't got rid of it because it really was a flattering look. I've even tried to find it again on vintage sites. It was circa 1986.

----------


## amy31416

> I was fortunate in that even when I was maintaining my girlish figure, i had curves.  That made it easier to wear low end clothes, except that button blouses usually wanted to gap.
> 
> I literally have no sense of style, so my only personal rules are to never wear pants that have an elastic waist, and never wear shirts that don't have sleeves .  No t-shirts.  Before I got old I would waive the collar rule if it was appropriate to show a bit of décolleté, but I have given that up gracefully of late.
> 
> But I literally could dress like those women in the 40's right now.  
> 
> As for other fashion eras, I don't care what people say about shoulder pads...I think that the 80's were a great look.


Nice thing about being scrawny (at least around here) is that I can always find good stuff in my size at the 2nd hand stores. Shoes are a different story.

Personally, I prefer 20's/30's looks over 80's anyday. I always cut out shoulder pads because they annoyed me.

I don't do cleavage, cuz I ain't got none. I have the chest of a malnourished African child.

----------


## Terry1

Making this for the front door Spring decoration instead of the usual wreath.  I thought it was so cute.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Making this for the front door Spring decoration instead of the usual wreath.  I thought it was so cute.


Adorable!

I need a new washer and dryer so I decided to redo the laundry closet. Actually, the washer is on the fritz and I'm trying to make my husband understand how that translates into a new matching dryer and new cabinets. LOL, men!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> 3. *My 16 yo son (and husband) like this one*. They're cute at that age...
> They think it will go nicely with the Buttweiser neon hanging on the porch. I'm trying to have a nice pretty area to entertain and they keep jacking it up with their tacky crap.


Your hubby is 16 y/o?  Talk about robbing teh cradle, Mrs Robinson!

----------


## Terry1

> Adorable!
> 
> I need a new washer and dryer so I decided to redo the laundry closet. Actually, the washer is on the fritz and I'm trying to make my husband understand how that translates into a new matching dryer and new cabinets. LOL, men!


Here's what I did back in 2007, I got tired of lugging laundry up and down the basement stairs and had a wall put in my kitchen to support the gas dryer and washer and fridge.  I love having my laundry in the kitchen.  I didn't really have another good place to put a laundry room upstairs, but this worked out really well.  That wall alone with all of the plumbing and electrical was about 4000.00 all by itself, but it was well worth it to me.

----------


## Terry1

I bought a new upright freezer to go where the old fridge hole was between the counters to fill that space after we bought the new fridge.  Now I don't have to run downstairs to get anything out of the deep freeze either.

----------


## Suzanimal

Taking mom to the dr and going washer and dryer shopping.

----------


## Terry1

> Taking mom to the dr and going washer and dryer shopping.



Cool--I want to see what you get.  Are you going for the front or top loaders?  I love my front loaders.  Don't buy the LG like I have.  Hub's replaced both pumps twice on the washer already because they have cheap plastic parts.  We've replaced the dryer rollers once so far too.  The rollers lasted about 5 years and the pumps about the same.  I won't buy this brand again next time.  I do a ton of laundry every single day though--so I probably use mine more than the average.  The only thing I really like about these is that they're stackable and they're extra large capacity.  I can do huge comforters and pillows in these that I used to have to take to the cleaners to wash.

----------


## Suzanimal

I got my set!!! Yay! I'm not getting delivery until May 19th because the dryer is out of stock until then. That's fine, it gives me time to paint and install new cabinets.




LG 9 Cu. Ft. TrueSteam™ Electric Dryer (Pedestal Sold Separately)
http://www.hhgregg.com/lg-9-cu-ft-tr...item/DLEX8000W

LG 5.2 Cu. Ft. Steam Front-Load Washer (Pedestal Sold Separately)
http://www.hhgregg.com/lg-5-2-cu-ft-...item/WM8000HWA

----------


## Terry1

> I got my set!!! Yay! I'm not getting delivery until May 19th because the dryer is out of stock until then. That's fine, it gives me time to paint and install new cabinets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LG 9 Cu. Ft. TrueSteam Electric Dryer (Pedestal Sold Separately)
> http://www.hhgregg.com/lg-9-cu-ft-tr...item/DLEX8000W
> 
> LG 5.2 Cu. Ft. Steam Front-Load Washer (Pedestal Sold Separately)
> http://www.hhgregg.com/lg-5-2-cu-ft-...item/WM8000HWA


Oh nice!  Love the new look on the LG.  I love my front loaders for sure.  You can wash anything in them.  Now you're gonna be looking for stuff to wash.  Lol

----------


## Suzanimal

> Oh nice!  Love the new look on the LG.  I love my front loaders for sure.  You can wash anything in them.  Now you're gonna be looking for stuff to wash.  Lol


I won't have to look far, we're kind of a dirty people.

----------


## Terry1

> I won't have to look far, we're kind of a dirty people.


Mine run almost 24/7 with my two peeps, hubs clothes and the bedding.  I've got all my settings pre-set already and that sensor dry works really well too.  I also use that steam feature to take wrinkles out of stuff that's been in the drawers for a while before I put it on.  And being able to wash comforters now instead of having to haul them to the cleaners is really nice.  You're gonna love those!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Here's what I did back in 2007, I got tired of lugging laundry up and down the basement stairs and had a wall put in my kitchen to support the gas dryer and washer and fridge.  I love having my laundry in the kitchen.  I didn't really have another good place to put a laundry room upstairs, but this worked out really well.  That wall alone with all of the plumbing and electrical was about 4000.00 all by itself, but it was well worth it to me.


If yer washer ever starts leaking (as happens to some models after some aging), you're not going to like that so much...

----------


## Suzanimal

> If yer washer ever starts leaking (as happens to some models after some aging), you're not going to like that so much...


Mine are upstairs and I keep a close eye out for leaks.

My brother in law had a washer hose burst in his house and it ran all night. His was upstairs too, btw, and did thousands of dollars in damage to his house. The drop ceiling in the basement even collapsed.

----------


## Danke

> If yer washer ever starts leaking (as happens to some models after some aging), you're not going to like that so much...

----------


## amy31416

I'm thinking about this:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Along with this:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

To save money on small loads and to have a system upstairs.

----------


## angelatc

> I bought a new upright freezer to go where the old fridge hole was between the counters to fill that space after we bought the new fridge.  Now I don't have to run downstairs to get anything out of the deep freeze either.


We have the same sugar shaker and cabinets, only you have a lot more. I like the toaster.  But is that a decorative panel on your dishwasher?  Very clever!  How did you do that?

----------


## angelatc

> I'm thinking about this:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Along with this:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> To save money on small loads and to have a system upstairs.


I am just going to put my laundry room upstairs when we remodel that area.

----------


## amy31416

> I am just going to put my laundry room upstairs when we remodel that area.


I'm doing apartment living for a while, so I can't do anything permanent right now. Bleh.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I'm doing apartment living for a while, so I can't do anything permanent right now. Bleh.


Kludge isn't pulling his economic weight, eh?   Take away his internets till he straightens up and flies right.

----------


## amy31416

> Kludge isn't pulling his economic weight, eh?   Take away his internets till he straightens up and flies right.


He actually is--and the internets is his biz.

----------


## Terry1

> If yer washer ever starts leaking (as happens to some models after some aging), you're not going to like that so much...


I do worry about that, but it hasn't happened yet.  The worst thing that has happened is when the pump went out on the washer.  See that little square panel at the bottom?  That's where you have to drain out whatever water's left in the machine and it ain't easy the way they designed that being almost on the floor.  There's a short drain tube in there and the only thing you can drain into is a flat pan because the tube is only about 4 inches long.  I hope they've improved their design since I bought these, but everything else works great.

----------


## Terry1

> We have the same sugar shaker and cabinets, only you have a lot more. I like the toaster.  But is that a decorative panel on your dishwasher?  Very clever!  How did you do that?


That's a magnetic panel that just sticks on the metal.  I buy them at Collections etc.com.  They have them for all seasons.  They have ones for a full fridge too. I think they're around 12 bucks or so.  I wanted to redo the backsplash because that old brick was there when we bought the house, but it was really ugly reddish, blackish rough stuff that the grease and everything stuck to.  I cleaned them with TSP and then painted them with a high gloss, but now some of the bricks are chipping as you can see there in the pic.  If I bang something against them--they crack.  Another project for the future. Lol

----------


## Terry1

> 



That's a good idea, but I'd worry about water sitting in those that doesn't all drain into the tube.  Mine haven't leaked so far and I've had them since 2007--I hope they never do.

----------


## Terry1

> I'm thinking about this:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Along with this:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> To save money on small loads and to have a system upstairs.


That's not a bad idea.  I still have to lug laundry from my second floor down to the kitchen.  It's not as bad as when I had the laundry in the basement now, but we've been thinking about taking the extra spare bedroom adjoining the bathroom upstairs and turning that into a big bathroom with another stackable set of washer and dryer upstairs as well.  Not like the big ones downstairs, but more like this.  Our house was built back in the early seventies, when they built small bathrooms and closets in them.  In the new addition we have walk-ins, but I still don't have enough closet space in the rest of the house.  You should see my tiny linen closet downstairs--I have it packed with crap.  Why they made such little closets in those days I have no idea.  I guess people didn't live as large then as they do now or something.

----------


## Suzanimal

I have a blank wall on my porch and I think these sculptures are so neat. I might try making something like this myself. It will probably end up being one of those Pinterest "nailed it" memes but what the heck.

----------


## Terry1

> I have a blank wall on my porch and I think these sculptures are so neat. I might try making something like this myself. It will probably end up being one of those Pinterest "nailed it" memes but what the heck.



Beautiful!  Love those.

----------


## angelatc

> I do worry about that, but it hasn't happened yet.  The worst thing that has happened is when the pump went out on the washer.  See that little square panel at the bottom?  That's where you have to drain out whatever water's left in the machine and it ain't easy the way they designed that being almost on the floor.  There's a short drain tube in there and the only thing you can drain into is a flat pan because the tube is only about 4 inches long.  I hope they've improved their design since I bought these, but everything else works great.


In my old house, which was perfect and pretty much my dream house...the dishwasher developed a slight leak that we did not know about. It pretty much ruined the plywood(or whatever it's called under the tile floor.) Now I know that they make a pan than can be installed under it. Next time I have a dishwasher...I am so doing that!

As for the water standing in the pan....I always thought I'd rather have it leak out the front so I would know there was a problem.  But this talk of major ruptures accompanied by major flooding has me rethinking that plan.

----------


## Terry1

> In my old house, which was perfect and pretty much my dream house...the dishwasher developed a slight leak that we did not know about. It pretty much ruined the plywood(or whatever it's called under the tile floor.) Now I know that they make a pan than can be installed under it. Next time I have a dishwasher...I am so doing that!
> 
> As for the water standing in the pan....I always thought I'd rather have it leak out the front so I would know there was a problem.  But this talk of major ruptures accompanied by major flooding has me rethinking that plan.


I've got vinyl flooring in the kitchen right now, so I'm not too worried about a leak unless it's massive.  One of these days when I don't have four cats, a dog and two peeps I'd like to have all of my downstairs floors redone, but right now they'd just destroy it.  I have hardwood everywhere but the kitchen now.  I'm happy with the vinyl--it cleans up really well.

----------


## Danke

> Nice thing about being scrawny (at least around here) is that I can always find good stuff in my size at the 2nd hand stores. Shoes are a different story.
> 
> Personally, I prefer 20's/30's looks over 80's anyday. I always cut out shoulder pads because they annoyed me.
> 
> I don't do cleavage, cuz I ain't got none. I have the chest of a malnourished African child.


Free shipping:  http://www.aliexpress.com/item/S-XXL...ck_to_detail_a

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> And my next next project... reupholster these beauties I bought for $30 (plus upholstery fabric was $18):


One done... I was in Alabama the past few weeks so my DIY work slowed down:




On the way back to dirty Jerz-ee I picked up a $3 white desk that I am going to work on too (probably with Americana chalk paint - amazing stuff, no need to prime or sand anything, even laminate).

Once future hubby graduates in a few days, he's going to help me do some DIY/building work.  More to come!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Nice thing about being scrawny (at least around here) is that I can always find good stuff in my size at the 2nd hand stores. Shoes are a different story.
> 
> Personally, I prefer 20's/30's looks over 80's anyday. I always cut out shoulder pads because they annoyed me.
> *
> I don't do cleavage, cuz I ain't got none. I have the chest of a malnourished African child*.


I got you this just because ur awesome.

----------


## Suzanimal

> One done... I was in Alabama the past few weeks so my DIY work slowed down:
> 
> On the way back to dirty Jerz-ee I picked up a $3 white desk that I am going to work on too (probably with Americana chalk paint - amazing stuff, no need to prime or sand anything, even laminate).
> 
> Once future hubby graduates in a few days, he's going to help me do some DIY/building work.  More to come!


Nice job on the stools!

I love that chalk paint. I've got a wall in my bay window that I'm thinking about painting a chalkboard on and putting some moulding around. If I were more artistic, I would paint a mural. It's a big wall but my kids (and husband)  keep bumping up against it getting around the table and we had a few close calls with the large picture I used to have hanging there.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Beautiful!  Love those.


I like them too but I don't think they're going to happen. My husband said he didn't think they would go with the beer neon he has hanging back there. I hate that stupid neon. Right now our porch is an odd mix of nice stuff (me) and bar crap(him). The bar crap is slowly disappearing and getting replaced with nice stuff but the neon is one of the last hold outs.

----------


## Suzanimal

This would be nice on the porch.

DIY Pipe Bar Cart

----------


## Terry1

> One done... I was in Alabama the past few weeks so my DIY work slowed down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the way back to dirty Jerz-ee I picked up a $3 white desk that I am going to work on too (probably with Americana chalk paint - amazing stuff, no need to prime or sand anything, even laminate).
> 
> Once future hubby graduates in a few days, he's going to help me do some DIY/building work.  More to come!


Beautiful job on the reupholstering.  I should hire you!

----------


## Terry1

> I like them too but I don't think they're going to happen. My husband said he didn't think they would go with the beer neon he has hanging back there. I hate that stupid neon. Right now our porch is an odd mix of nice stuff (me) and bar crap(him). The bar crap is slowly disappearing and getting replaced with nice stuff but the neon is one of the last hold outs.


You sound like me, I've had to sacrifice redoing the upstairs media room/man cave/den.  The only thing I'm allowed to do in there is decorate around my own recliner with a few little things.  Hub said I have the rest of the house to do what I want with.  I guess he's right--he's gotta have a space of his own, even though I protest his massive piles of stuff I'm not allowed to touch. Lol  He's got a really weird sense of organization--but it seems to work for him somehow.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Good thread. 

Anyhow, the reason I came in here is to ask when about bleaching my whites. I dumped some bleach in my whites last week and then when I went to put my socks on, my foot went right through it. I guess they got burned or something. I don't know. My tee shirts disintegrated too. There is a little dish there under the washer lid. I think that is where you're supposed to pour bleach. I didn't use it, though. Like I said, I just poured it in when it was filling. I guess I should likely use the dish thingamabob. So, I was just wondering when I do that. Do I fill that dish while the washer is filling or after it fills or some other time? I'd appreciate some tips.

I won't come in here any more. I was just wondering. I was going to go buy some new tee shirts anyhow before th mishap but my socks, I just bought the week before. 

Thanks.

----------


## amy31416

> I got you this just because ur awesome.


Well thanks, but I'm not one of those people who wants attention.

----------


## Terry1

> Good thread. 
> 
> Anyhow, the reason I came in here is to ask when about bleaching my whites. I dumped some bleach in my whites last week and then when I went to put my socks on, my foot went right through it. I guess they got burned or something. I don't know. My tee shirts disintegrated too. There is a little dish there under the washer lid. I think that is where you're supposed to pour bleach. I didn't use it, though. Like I said, I just poured it in when it was filling. I guess I should likely use the dish thingamabob. So, I was just wondering when I do that. Do I fill that dish while the washer is filling or after it fills or some other time? I'd appreciate some tips.
> 
> I won't come in here any more. I was just wondering. I was going to go buy some new tee shirts anyhow before th mishap but my socks, I just bought the week before. 
> 
> Thanks.


LOl--you poor thing--  too much bleach darlin!  In a regular size washing machine with a full load--only about 3/4 to 1 cup of bleach depending on the capacity of the machine.  A small load only about 1/2 a cup.  Never pour it on the clothes directly if you don't have a bleach dispenser on the machine.  Always fill the machine with water first, then add your laundry soap and bleach and let it agitate to mix before adding your clothes.  If they're really dingy or dirty, use the soak cycle first.  This is why I don't allow my hub to wash clothes.  He throws everything in together--no matter what color or material they are. Lol

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> LOl--you poor thing--  too much bleach darlin!  In a regular size washing machine with a full load--only about 3/4 to 1 cup of bleach depending on the capacity of the machine.  A small load only about 1/2 a cup.  Never pour it on the clothes directly if you don't have a bleach dispenser on the machine.  Always fill the machine with water first, then add your laundry soap and bleach and let it agitate to mix before adding your clothes.  If they're really dingy or dirty, use the soak cycle first.  This is why I don't allow my hub to wash clothes.*  He throws everything in together--no matter what color or material they are.* Lol


SMFH...LOL   Dayumn, I'm not even domesticated and I know better than that!

----------


## Carlybee

> LOl--you poor thing--  too much bleach darlin!  In a regular size washing machine with a full load--only about 3/4 to 1 cup of bleach depending on the capacity of the machine.  A small load only about 1/2 a cup.  Never pour it on the clothes directly if you don't have a bleach dispenser on the machine.  Always fill the machine with water first, then add your laundry soap and bleach and let it agitate to mix before adding your clothes.  If they're really dingy or dirty, use the soak cycle first.  This is why I don't allow my hub to wash clothes.  He throws everything in together--no matter what color or material they are. Lol



My husband does that too then he dumps them on the floor.

----------


## Terry1

> My husband does that too then he dumps them on the floor.


Lol--they're pretty comical aren't they.  I always fold up three rows of his undies in his top drawer.  When he goes through the first and second row, it's like that third row doesn't exist because he says--"hey, I'm out of undies, so go in there shove them from the back of the drawer to the front and they magically appear before his eyes.

----------


## Terry1

> SMFH...LOL   Dayumn, I'm not even domesticated and I know better than that!


Men's brains are not wired for this stuff. Lol

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Men's brains are not wired for this stuff. Lol


Srsly?  I'm speshul!  I learned to take care of laundry, cookin', and cleanin' years ago.

----------


## Terry1

> Srsly?  I'm speshul!  I learned to take care of laundry, cookin', and cleanin' years ago.


You *are* special darlin!  There's not too many guys who can do all of this stuff.  You are gonna make some lady really happy one of these days.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> LOl--you poor thing--  too much bleach darlin!  In a regular size washing machine with a full load--only about 3/4 to 1 cup of bleach depending on the capacity of the machine.  A small load only about 1/2 a cup.  Never pour it on the clothes directly if you don't have a bleach dispenser on the machine.  Always fill the machine with water first, then add your laundry soap and bleach and let it agitate to mix before adding your clothes.  If they're really dingy or dirty, use the soak cycle first.  This is why I don't allow my hub to wash clothes.  *He throws everything in together--no matter what color or material they are*. Lol


I do that too (minus my tie-dyes) - never had a problem.  It wasn't until college I learned that most people separate their colors and their whites... and materials...

Silly, silly people.  I still just chuck it all in together... still never had a problem.  Cold wash.

----------


## Terry1

> I do that too (minus my tie-dyes) - never had a problem.  It wasn't until college I learned that most people separate their colors and their whites... and materials...
> 
> Silly, silly people.  I still just chuck it all in together... still never had a problem.  Cold wash.


You can do that if everything's wash n wear and escape without doing harm to anything.  I only use bleach once in a great while on T shirts or tops and sport socks that are getting dingy looking.  They've improved the laundry soaps to the extent where you rarely need to use bleach any more.

When I was a kid, I remember my mother sending the whites out to be washed, bleached and ironed, which included sheets, pillow cases and doilys--that was back in the sixties. Lol

----------


## Terry1



----------


## Terry1



----------


## Carlybee

> I do that too (minus my tie-dyes) - never had a problem.  It wasn't until college I learned that most people separate their colors and their whites... and materials...
> 
> Silly, silly people.  I still just chuck it all in together... still never had a problem.  Cold wash.



I am anal about it. I separate everything. Some things only get washed it cold water and hung to dry. I do not wash underwear with towels and they both get washed in hot water. My husband thinks I'm nuts.

----------


## amy31416

> I do that too (minus my tie-dyes) - never had a problem.  It wasn't until college I learned that most people separate their colors and their whites... and materials...
> 
> Silly, silly people.  I still just chuck it all in together... still never had a problem.  Cold wash.


Exactly what I do. When the kid had colic, I'd separate that out--but I have more important things to deal with. And the only additive I'll occasionally use is distilled vinegar. Couldn't use bleach b/c of the septic tank--it'll kill all the microbes breaking down your poop. I guess it explodes or something if it's too clean.

----------


## amy31416

> I am anal about it. I separate everything. Some things only get washed it cold water and hung to dry. I do not wash underwear with towels and they both get washed in hot water. My husband thinks I'm nuts.


 I come from a long line of women with OCD--my tendencies do not extend to how I wash clothes.

Don't talk to me about washing dishes though.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I am anal about it. I separate everything. Some things only get washed it cold water and hung to dry. I do not wash underwear with towels and they both get washed in hot water. My husband thinks I'm nuts.


Me too. I separate everything. All the towels in my house are the same color to avoid having to mix them in with regular clothes. I have 5 laundry bins with what goes inside written on the top and everything has to be turned right side out before putting your laundry in the hamper, my husband thinks I'm nuts too.

----------


## Suzanimal

I got a new toe nail polish. I don't paint my fingers, only my toes and only in the summer.

It's hard to describe, here's a pic of my toes.

It reminds me of gumballs.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> In a regular size washing machine with a full load--only about 3/4 to 1 cup of bleach depending on the capacity of the machine.  A small load only about 1/2 a cup.  Never pour it on the clothes directly if you don't have a bleach dispenser on the machine.  Always fill the machine with water first, then add your laundry soap and bleach and let it agitate to mix before adding your clothes.  If they're really dingy or dirty, use the soak cycle first.  This is why I don't allow my hub to wash clothes.  He throws everything in together--no matter what color or material they are. Lol


I think that I likely put too much bleach, then. Thanks, Terry. Like I said, I just poured some in there. I need to figure out what that tray dispenser is there under the lid. Well....I know what it is now. It seems like its there because they want you to add bleach at a certain cycle. Like its time released or something. I don't know. 

I'll do what you said the next time that I do whites, though. Add the water and soap, let it squish around for a minute or so and then I'll measure the bleach and pour it in the water while its squishing. That dispenser is there for something, though. There must be a reason for it. Right? I had a manual some place. Is hard telling what happened to it, though.

Thanks. I'll try it your way.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I think that I likely put too much bleach, then. Thanks, Terry. Like I said, I just poured some in there. I need to figure out what that tray dispenser is there under the lid. Well....I know what it is now. It seems like its there because they want you to add bleach at a certain cycle. Like its time released or something. I don't know. 
> 
> I'll do what you said the next time that I do whites, though. Add the water and soap, let it squish around for a minute or so and then I'll measure the bleach and pour it in the water while its squishing. *That dispenser is there for something, though. There must be a reason for it. Right?* I had a manual some place. Is hard telling what happened to it, though.
> 
> Thanks. I'll try it your way.


Yes but I dunno why.

----------


## amy31416

> I got a new toe nail polish. I don't paint my fingers, only my toes and only in the summer.
> 
> It's hard to describe, here's a pic of my toes.
> 
> It reminds me of gumballs.


No offense, but that looks like some sort of infection.

----------


## Terry1

> I think that I likely put too much bleach, then. Thanks, Terry. Like I said, I just poured some in there. I need to figure out what that tray dispenser is there under the lid. Well....I know what it is now. It seems like its there because they want you to add bleach at a certain cycle. Like its time released or something. I don't know. 
> 
> I'll do what you said the next time that I do whites, though. Add the water and soap, let it squish around for a minute or so and then I'll measure the bleach and pour it in the water while its squishing. That dispenser is there for something, though. There must be a reason for it. Right? I had a manual some place. Is hard telling what happened to it, though.
> 
> Thanks. I'll try it your way.


Awe--bless your lil heart sweetie-if you lived close enough, I promise I'd run over there and do your laundry for you.  Yeah, look at that dispenser there on the machine.  It should tell you if it's for softner or bleach.  It should be imprinted in the plastic.  Safest thing for you to do is measure out the bleach and add it to the water after the machine begins to agitate along with the soap, then add your clothes to the water.  Only bleach your T shirts and socks when they start to get dingy looking, otherwise the bleach will eat them up and they won't last very long at all as you've already seen. Lol  If you have a stain on something you need to get out--don't use bleach, use a stain remover and a little nail brush or scrubber to work it into the stain on the fabric and just wash as usual and the stain should come out, if not, then repeat the process.  If you don't have stain remover on hand, just use some of the laundry detergent and work it into the stain and let it sit for a few minutes, then wash it.  You'll be fine.

----------


## Terry1

> I come from a long line of women with OCD--my tendencies do not extend to how I wash clothes.
> 
> Don't talk to me about washing dishes though.


That's something that I do no matter how sick or tired I am.  I have to get the dishes done every night before I go upstairs.  I hate waking up to a sink full of dirty dishes and a messy counter top.  I will drag myself to make sure those are done every night, but my laundry does pile up fast.  It's hard to keep up with that sometimes because one of the disabled peeps I take care of is incontinent and brain damaged.  He rips off his diaper and tosses it across the room--then pees the bed.  Every single day I've got his entire bedding to wash, along with all of the other laundry I've got to do.  The cats and dog sleep on my bed, so I'm constantly changing those all of the time.  It's amazing how much laundry I do in one week!

----------


## Terry1

..

----------


## Terry1

> I got a new toe nail polish. I don't paint my fingers, only my toes and only in the summer.
> 
> It's hard to describe, here's a pic of my toes.
> 
> It reminds me of gumballs.


Pretty toes!  I probably have that color with the sparkles too.  Last week I had mine painted red with white polka dots.  I used nail polish pen.  My fingernails are trashed because of all of the gardening and yard work I did last week, so I'm in need of a redo on those.

----------


## Suzanimal

> No offense, but that looks like some sort of infection.


LOL, they don't photograph well. They actually feel like an infection to the touch. The dots are little balls and my toenails feel like a popcorn ceiling.




> Pretty toes!  I probably have that color with the sparkles too.  Last week I had mine painted red with white polka dots.  I used nail polish pen.  My fingernails are trashed because of all of the gardening and yard work I did last week, so I'm in need of a redo on those.


They are sparkley and the colors look good with my skin. I don't paint my fingernails because I'm always into something messing them up and I like to keep them short. Last year, I was gardening without gloves and got a terrible infection in my nail bed. The tip of my finger swelled up like a golf ball and I had to go on antibiotics. My Dr said if I had let get much bigger he would've had to have lanced it. It was disgusting. Ladies, wear your gloves when you're digging in the dirt.

----------


## Terry1

> LOL, they don't photograph well. They actually feel like an infection to the touch. The dots are little balls and my toenails feel like a popcorn ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> They are sparkley and the colors look good with my skin. I don't paint my fingernails because I'm always into something messing them up and I like to keep them short. Last year, I was gardening without gloves and got a terrible infection in my nail bed. The tip of my finger swelled up like a golf ball and I had to go on antibiotics. My Dr said if I had let get much bigger he would've had to have lanced it. It was disgusting. Ladies, wear your gloves when you're digging in the dirt.


That is a problem.  I got dirt under my nails last week and ended up at the sink with the nail brush trying to get it out from under the nails.  I've had an infection from the very same thing before too.  I have those rubber gloves that nurses use--boxes and boxes of those because I use them to wash up one of my peeps.  These are the only gloves I can use in the garden because they're not thick like the regular garden gloves are.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> Last year, I was gardening without gloves and got a terrible infection in my nail bed. The tip of my finger swelled up like a golf ball and I had to go on antibiotics. My Dr said if I had let get much bigger he would've had to have lanced it. It was disgusting. Ladies, wear your gloves when you're digging in the dirt.


That makes me glad my nails are short (I bite mine)... 

--------

I finished my desk today   Total project cost was $20, including the desk, paint, hardware knobs and paintbrushes!

Before:


Icky old dirty Sauders desk... with plain metal knobs (I was impatient and forgot to take a picture).

After:


Can't really see the chalk paint in the pics.  I love how it came out though, and especially love the tree stump knobs.

----------


## Suzanimal

> That makes me glad my nails are short (I bite mine)...


I don't bite them but I keep mine very short - as short as I can clip them.




> --------
> 
> I finished my desk today   Total project cost was $20, including the desk, paint, hardware knobs and paintbrushes!
> 
> Before:
> Icky old dirty Sauders desk... with plain metal knobs (I was impatient and forgot to take a picture).
> 
> After:
> Can't really see the chalk paint in the pics.  I love how it came out though, and especially love the tree stump knobs.


Very nice! I love the knobs, too. The before is unnecessary, I think we've all owned that desk at some point, lol.

----------


## mosquitobite

My deals for today!  Yard sale season!!!

$1


$1


Kidsbowlfree.com - what my best friend & I plan to do over the summer with the kiddos - so those $1 shoes save us both a TON of money!! 

and 

$20, worn once - sketchers go walk, memory foam

----------


## Suzanimal

> My deals for today!  Yard sale season!!!
> 
> $1
> $1
> Kidsbowlfree.com - what my best friend & I plan to do over the summer with the kiddos - so those $1 shoes save us both a TON of money!! 
> 
> and 
> $20, worn once - sketchers go walk, memory foam


Good for you! Those bowling shoes will save you a ton! They're also not cheap to buy new.

----------


## Suzanimal

Have any of you ladies (and HB34) ever been to Ana White's site? She's got lots of cool projects.

http://ana-white.com/

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Have any of you ladies (and HB34) ever been to Ana White's site? She's got lots of cool projects.
> 
> http://ana-white.com/


Not my thing.  However, I did put in an order for a new bo with my sensei, a bit over 100 bucks.  6ft long, 1 in diameter, slightly tapered.  Ordered a kindle fire HD 7", 73.49 FRNs.  Replacing my broken mp3 player with a Lonve thingy, 20 FRNs.  There's a nice digital drawing pad and stylus on ebay for digital illustration, but I'm holding off on that till next month.  IDK if it's consider frugal, but I also bought 2 tatami for cutting Monday night-20 FRNs.   I cut them into half mats, so 4 targets total.

----------


## Terry1

> Have any of you ladies (and HB34) ever been to Ana White's site? She's got lots of cool projects.
> 
> http://ana-white.com/


Wow, cool site, I'm checking it out.

----------


## Terry1

> Not my thing.  However, I did put in an order for a new bo with my sensei, a bit over 100 bucks.  6ft long, 1 in diameter, slightly tapered.  Ordered a kindle fire HD 7", 73.49 FRNs.  Replacing my broken mp3 player with a Lonve thingy, 20 FRNs.  There's a nice digital drawing pad and stylus on ebay for digital illustration, but I'm holding off on that till next month.  IDK if it's consider frugal, but I also bought 2 tatami for cutting Monday night-20 FRNs.   I cut them into half mats, so 4 targets total.


Sounds like you saved a lot of money!  I'm getting Sue a Kindle Fire, the really nice one.  We ended up spending like almost 800.00 after we added insurance and all the other stuff that goes with it--they're not cheap!

----------


## mosquitobite

> Good for you! Those bowling shoes will save you a ton! They're also not cheap to buy new.


They have been minimally worn.    I couldn't believe she had 2 pair and when she said one dollar...  My best friend wears the same size as me, so it was just amazing to find both of us a pair for $2!

Now we just have to pay for the kids shoe rental each time.  Great times ahead this summer!

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> Have any of you ladies (and HB34) ever been to Ana White's site? She's got lots of cool projects.
> 
> http://ana-white.com/


I LOVE her site, and I love even more that some big-box stores felt threatened enough by her to threaten her: http://www.dmlp.org/threats/williams...c-v-knock-wood.

--------

Was browsing my local facebook group for garage/yard sales and saw two nightstands for $10.  Grabbed them before someone else did!


Not my picture, but this is what they look like.

*notbad*

... but mosquitobite's haul was more impressive.  $1 bowling shoes

----------


## Terry1

> I LOVE her site, and I love even more that some big-box stores felt threatened enough by her to threaten her: http://www.dmlp.org/threats/williams...c-v-knock-wood.
> 
> --------
> 
> Was browsing my local facebook group for garage/yard sales and saw two nightstands for $10.  Grabbed them before someone else did!
> 
> 
> Not my picture, but this is what they look like.
> 
> ...


Cute night stands--that's what I consider a gold star find!

----------


## Terry1

> My deals for today!  Yard sale season!!!
> 
> $1
> 
> 
> $1
> 
> 
> Kidsbowlfree.com - what my best friend & I plan to do over the summer with the kiddos - so those $1 shoes save us both a TON of money!! 
> ...



Wow--another gold star find!

----------


## Terry1



----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Sounds like you saved a lot of money!  I'm getting Sue a Kindle Fire, the really nice one. * We ended up spending like almost 800.00* after we added insurance and all the other stuff that goes with it--they're not cheap!


  Way too rich for my blood!

----------


## Terry1

> Way too rich for my blood!


I may want to borrow it sometime.   All Sue will use it for is games--she addicted to them.

----------


## Terry1

I've tried this--it works great!

http://hildablue.com/2012/06/05/egg-...-yolk-recipes/





*Egg white hair mousse*

Take one egg and separate the yolk from the white. The best way to do this is by shifting the egg between the halves back and forth, letting the white drop down into a bowl, until you have only the yolk left in the shell. (save the yolk for later  Ill give you a few tips on what you can do with that in a short while).
 Then, beat the egg white for a couple of minutes. It should have a stiff white consistency, a bit like you guessed it  hair mousse. Try turning the bowl upside down to see that it doesnt run or even move. Then youre done! Apply to damp hair and style as usual. Thats it! One egg white was enough for two uses for my medium-length hair.

----------


## Terry1

Making two of these for the front doors for summer wreaths.  I found fake wisteria vines at Big Lots for 7.00 each yesterday.  



This one's pretty too

----------


## Suzanimal

My favorite flip flops.



The best running shorts ever. I found them at the thrift store for $1. They're tacky but comfy and I don't have to worry about not getting seen by cars.
Bad pic but they're neon green and black with hot pink streaks.

----------


## Terry1

> My favorite flip flops.
> 
> 
> 
> The best running shorts ever. I found them at the thrift store for $1. They're tacky but comfy and I don't have to worry about not getting seen by cars.
> Bad pic but they're neon green and black with hot pink streaks.


Love the shorts and flip-flops.  90 degrees here again today, can't wait to get the pool opened.  We always open it at the end of May.  Supposed to cool off next week.  We're having some sort of freak heat wave here in NE.  Everyone's lawns are burning up because we've had no rain either.  I've been watering ours so ours is still green.  I've got to water because I've got too many flowers in pots right now trying to survive this heat and drought and it ain't even summer yet!

----------


## euphemia

I'm going to try to post pictures of a bird house I made for a contest if someone will help me do that.  I work from a MacBook.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'm going to try to post pictures of a bird house I made for a contest if someone will help me do that.  I work from a MacBook.


Oh man, I can't see it. Try again please, I love that kind of stuff.

----------


## Terry1

A friend of mine is building one of these, check out what you can do with free left-over pallets.  Pallet patio deck.  They are awesome and FREE!  All you add is labor.

https://www.pinterest.com/explore/pallet-patio-decks/

----------


## Terry1

Just put in my clematis arbor.  These grow really fast, I'll have another pic after it blooms too.

----------


## Terry1

Made two of these for both of my front doors.

----------


## Terry1

Great night time pic of my Azelea bush.

----------


## Terry1

Pic of front garden, hostas, lilys, Iris's, petunias.  Getting ready next week to put in a new walk path made of cobble blocks.

----------


## Terry1



----------


## Terry1

Here's what my pool looks like right now.  Fred and Sally come every year to our pool and have for the last five years. LOL  Opening pool in two weeks from now.

----------


## Terry1



----------


## Terry1

Front porch flower boxes.

----------


## Terry1

Fred and Sally last year (Spring 2014), still hangin out at the pool after we opened it. Lol

----------


## Terry1

Front of house early Spring 2014.  Typical little New England Cape Cod.  Got those two wicker chairs for 5 bucks each at a thrift store too.

----------


## Terry1



----------


## Terry1



----------


## Terry1

Hope you all enjoyed the pics.

----------


## Suzanimal

My new washer and dryer was suppose to be delivered today but I had to send it back. It wouldn't fit through the door. Going to pick out another set tomorrow.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Hope you all enjoyed the pics.


I did. Purty.

----------


## Terry1

> My new washer and dryer was suppose to be delivered today but I had to send it back. It wouldn't fit through the door. Going to pick out another set tomorrow.


Oh  yeah---ours just barely fit through the front door too.  In fact if I remember, I think we had to take the door off of the hinges.  LOL  I just had to call the big dumpster rental place today because they're bring a 16' x 5' x 8' dumpster and it won't fit in our driveway because the gate that opens is 8' wide.  So I needed about 25' at least.  So I guess they're going to have to put it in the front yard with wood under it.  Now I'll have to fix the lawn after we're done, but I gotta have it because we have a mountain of crap coming out of the basement.  We're doing a complete declutter--getting rid of all of the crap we don't want, need or haven't used in a long time--all going to the dump.

----------


## Carlybee

> Hope you all enjoyed the pics.


Looks great Terry

----------


## Terry1

Check this out.  Got a pic of this lil guy after a rain.  They say that praying mantis's are good luck--I hope so because I find them in my garden all of the time.  He's kind of cute isn't he? Lol

----------


## Terry1

Here's something else I did a couple years ago, I used some old iron sides to an old gazebo that we took apart and used twisty ties to attach them to the deck and then grew beans on them.

----------


## Terry1

Tossing this pic in of Surry-boy takin his afternoon siesta.

----------


## Terry1

Lazy squirrel takin a nap on the deck railing after eating all of the bird food.

----------


## Terry1

> Looks great Terry


Thanks Carly.   I'm taking a break here inbetween getting one of my peeps packed for my vacation, thought you guys might like to look at some pics of my crap. LOL

----------


## Terry1

My raised bed garden here.  There's sweet potato vines, squash, mint, tomatoes and onions in there.  Love my mint for my Mojito's.  I never use pesticides--my lawn and garden are bird and bee friendly.

----------


## Terry1

One corner of the backyard.

----------


## Terry1

Okay--all for today.  Consider this a break from all of the bad news.  I love to look at pics of other people's stuff, it's where I get ideas.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> Front of house early Spring 2014.  Typical little New England Cape Cod.  Got those two wicker chairs for 5 bucks each at a thrift store too.


I love your house!  I want something similar, but I long for some nice Southern pillars - plantation style is also a favorite of mine 

Those wicker chairs are awesome for $5 each!

----------


## Terry1

> I love your house!  I want something similar, but I long for some nice Southern pillars - plantation style is also a favorite of mine 
> 
> Those wicker chairs are awesome for $5 each!


Thanks!   A lot of people in our neighborhood have replaced their cedar siding with vinyl siding.  I want to keep the house original.  It's a pain to keep replacing some of the bad shingles on the house, but I'd rather do that than have a cookie cutter house with vinyl on it.  Some vinyl siding looks nice though--but I like to keep the wood.  
When we had our roof redone, I wanted something different than everyone else, so I picked those scalloped shaped shangles--as their called--not shingles.  Yeah, I would like to extend our front porch out some more and add some really nice pillars later too.  It's actually bigger than it looks from the street because it's built into a hillside in the back.  We've got about 2200 sq ft with two floors.  The basement is unfinished.  We didn't finish the basement because then we'd be taxed on "livable sq footage"--the heck with that, our taxes are bad enough as it is.  It can stay unfinished--LOL  Here's a pic of the back of the house.

----------


## euphemia

The birdhouse is decorated recycled, reclaimed, reused material covering a little snap-together Oriental Trading birdhouse.  

This is the front:

----------


## euphemia



----------


## euphemia



----------


## euphemia



----------


## Terry1

> The birdhouse is decorated recycled, reclaimed, reused material covering a little snap-together Oriental Trading birdhouse.  
> 
> This is the front:


Oh you got the pic!  How adorable!  I want one!

----------


## euphemia

Thanks!  This was a fun project to do, actually.  It was a way to help clear out stuff that should have been discarded or used up years ago.  I'm ashamed of how many watches with dead batteries were in my jewelry box.  The round ornament on the front was one of those freebie key rings, some wire left over from Christmas ornaments, and some beads leftover from a Girl Scout craft.  The big heart was from an earring.  The tiny heart was from the GS craft.  The "sconces" were two burned out Christmas lights glued into two tube beads from an old bracelet, glued on two tiles I found on the floor at work.  

The "leather" roof is from two old purses and some watch bands from the watches I had lying around.

The stand was a storage container caddy my husband hated.  It spins around.  He is happy to have it gone.  On one side the faucet-looking thingy is part of the handle from my bathroom cabinet that broke, with a plastic nut that came from an under-sink shelf husband broke.  

The paper on the back was off a bar of olive oil soap a friend brought me from Greece.  The little owl ornament on one side was also from the soap wrapper.  The filigree armlet-inspired piece on the back was from a pin someone gave me.  The chains were from part of a belt and a pretend necklace that came on a dress or something.  

As much as possible, I tried to use earth-friendly techniques and adhesives, just to make the point.  

This was for a contest at work.  The prize will buy paint for my living room that hasn't been painted since 2002.

----------


## Terry1

> Thanks!  This was a fun project to do, actually.  It was a way to help clear out stuff that should have been discarded or used up years ago.  I'm ashamed of how many watches with dead batteries were in my jewelry box.  The round ornament on the front was one of those freebie key rings, some wire left over from Christmas ornaments, and some beads leftover from a Girl Scout craft.  The big heart was from an earring.  The tiny heart was from the GS craft.  The "sconces" were two burned out Christmas lights glued into two tube beads from an old bracelet, glued on two tiles I found on the floor at work.  
> 
> The "leather" roof is from two old purses and some watch bands from the watches I had lying around.
> 
> The stand was a storage container caddy my husband hated.  It spins around.  He is happy to have it gone.  On one side the faucet-looking thingy is part of the handle from my bathroom cabinet that broke, with a plastic nut that came from an under-sink shelf husband broke.  
> 
> The paper on the back was off a bar of olive oil soap a friend brought me from Greece.  The little owl ornament on one side was also from the soap wrapper.  The filigree armlet-inspired piece on the back was from a pin someone gave me.  The chains were from part of a belt and a pretend necklace that came on a dress or something.  
> 
> As much as possible, I tried to use earth-friendly techniques and adhesives, just to make the point.  
> ...


Are you an artist?  That is so creative and beautiful!  You certainly deserve a prize for that one--I love it.  I hear you on painting--I have some ceilings that need to be painted, but it kills my arms using that roller.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Are you an artist?  That is so creative and beautiful!  You certainly deserve a prize for that one--I love it.  I hear you on painting--I have some ceilings that need to be painted, *but it kills my arms using that roller*.


I've done ceilings and eaves.  I found that the pad things (usually 5x7", but come in various sizes... IDR what the stores call them.) are better than rollers.  More comfortable to use and coat more purdy.  (quite easy on the arms, too )

----------


## euphemia

> Are you an artist?  That is so creative and beautiful!  You certainly deserve a prize for that one--I love it.  I hear you on painting--I have some ceilings that need to be painted, but it kills my arms using that roller.


I am not an artist in the way you probably mean.  I have a creative bent and I just try things out.  Sometimes a project just sings.  For this one I just put all the pieces out on a big tray and let them talk to me.  I would change them around and see what they said.  

Our walls are kind of an apple green right now and I'm worn out with it.  I want to go lighter and more neutral this time.

----------


## Terry1

> I've done ceilings and eaves.  I found that the pad things (usually 5x7", but come in various sizes... IDR what the stores call them.) are better than rollers.  More comfortable to use and coat more purdy.  (quite easy on the arms, too )


Do you mean the kind of furry spongy things that are flat?  I think that's what you're talking about.  I never thought of doing the entire ceiling with them, I always used those for edging and trim.  Yeah--just about all of my ceilings need to be redone.  I've already done most of the walls downstairs.

----------


## Terry1

> I am not an artist in the way you probably mean.  I have a creative bent and I just try things out.  Sometimes a project just sings.  For this one I just put all the pieces out on a big tray and let them talk to me.  I would change them around and see what they said.  
> 
> Our walls are kind of an apple green right now and I'm worn out with it.  I want to go lighter and more neutral this time.


You definitely have an eye for creativity, that's for sure.  In my dining room, I went with a Martha Stewart color called Buttercup.  It's sort of a creamy pale yellow.  I just like color.  I'm not a *white wall* kind of person at all.

----------


## Terry1

I grow my own pumpkins every year too.

----------


## euphemia

I love pumpkin.  Vitamin A rocks!

----------


## Terry1

Check this out.  I'm getting one of these for my poochie.   Great for the hot days when fido needs to cool off.




https://www.facebook.com/pages/KOOL-...10493522309633

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Do you mean the kind of furry spongy things that are flat?  I think that's what you're talking about.  I never thought of doing the entire ceiling with them, I always used those for edging and trim.  Yeah--just about all of my ceilings need to be redone.  I've already done most of the walls downstairs.


Yup.  It'll only work on flat ceilings.  For the common popcorn ceilings, you have to use brush, roller, or spray.

----------


## Terry1

> Yup.  It'll only work on flat ceilings.  For the common popcorn ceilings, you have to use brush, roller, or spray.


I'll have to go pick some of those up, thanks.

----------


## Suzanimal

I finally got my new washer and dryer but I ran into another glitch with my laundry closet. I carefully measured the cabinets but I didn't consider how much room the doors would need to open. Now my new cabinets don't open all the way. Mr. Animal was not impressed with my cabinet skills.

I also broke the light kit glass with my head when I was trying to install the aforementioned cabinets.

I'm not sure this new washer is going to work out, I can't figure out how to turn it on. 

I'll post photos when I get the countertop in next week.

----------


## amy31416

Pretty sure you have a pool, Suz. This thing should really help out with swimsuits/towels and is cheap to run:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I use mine quite often.

----------


## euphemia

> I finally got my new washer and dryer but I ran into another glitch with my laundry closet. I carefully measured the cabinets but I didn't consider how much room the doors would need to open.


Almost three years ago we went shopping for a new washer and dryer.  I asked husband to please measure the laundry room to make sure we got appliances that actually fit.  

We made a choice.  Before we paid, I asked, "Are you SURE you measured and that these pieces will fit?"  Sure, Honey.  They will fit.

On Thursday when the pieces came, the washer fit just fine, but the dryer did. not. fit. through. the door. 

Dude, you had one job.

So now I have lovely bi-fold louvered doors to the laundry room, and they are awesome.

----------


## angelatc

> Are you an artist?  That is so creative and beautiful!  You certainly deserve a prize for that one--I love it.  I hear you on painting--I have some ceilings that need to be painted, but it kills my arms using that roller.


Do you use a pole?  

(Linking to Menards not Home Depot because HD supported Amash's opponent in the primary last time out.)

----------


## Suzanimal

I stopped at the Asian market yesterday and picked up a great deal on cherries. Sixteen pounds for $5.00 (!!!!!), I bought 4 cases. 

Mr Animal loves cherries but he was a little overwhelmed when he saw the beer fridge filled with cherries. He also thinks we're going to get diarrhea.

----------


## pcosmar

> I grow my own pumpkins every year too.


Been there,,done that.

----------


## Suzanimal

Took my mom to the doctor and stopped by the thrift store. Not a banner day but I did get a nice pair of Talbot's capris - it's hard to find petites at the thrift store. Spent 6.00 for both things.






And I finally got a mason jar wine glass.  Yay!!!

----------


## pcosmar

> And I finally got a mason jar wine glass.  Yay!!!


Now that is too cool.

I have Mason Mugs,, and some antique jars..  but not one of those.
I only have wine very occasionally,, and the wife doesn't like wine.

still,, Too cool.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I'm not sure this new washer is going to work out, I can't figure out how to turn it on.


God damn computerized washing machines.

I'm buying these next.

----------


## amy31416

I absolutely hated the front-load washer I had, the humidity kept screwing up the electronics. I now use a hand-crank vacuum-style washer with a centrifugal dryer for everything but large items. The kid thinks it's fun and does most of the laundry, win-win.

----------


## Terry1

> Been there,,done that.


Wow, never had any that big.  Pies look delicious too.

----------


## Terry1

> Took my mom to the doctor and stopped by the thrift store. Not a banner day but I did get a nice pair of Talbot's capris - it's hard to find petites at the thrift store. Spent 6.00 for both things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I finally got a mason jar wine glass.  Yay!!!


Great bargain!  Can't beat those prices at all.

----------


## phill4paul

> I absolutely hated the front-load washer I had, the humidity kept screwing up the electronics. I now use a hand-crank vacuum-style washer with a centrifugal dryer for everything but large items. The kid thinks it's fun and does most of the laundry, win-win.


  I used one when I lived in my converted bus. Thing worked great.

----------


## Terry1

> Do you use a pole?  
> 
> (Linking to Menards not Home Depot because HD supported Amash's opponent in the primary last time out.)


Yes, but I'm such a weakling that after a couple passes over the ceiling I have to stop and give the arms a rest.  I have a ton of painting to do to get this house ready for showing.  We decided to pack everything up and put it into storage that we didn't need before we start painting so we don't have to keep shuffling stuff from room to room as we paint each room.  Only keeping the stuff in the house we have to have right now--everything else is getting packed and stored.  I'm never moving ever friggin again, this is too much work.

----------


## Terry1

> I used one when I lived in my converted bus. Thing worked great.


I love those things!  Emergency Essentials has them too.  Those are great for stuff you need to toss in quick for any reason and the best part is no electric and very little water needed.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Got one of these super-cheap on Amazon recently:


More than doubles my productivity and makes my workflow smoother than danke's chubby ass.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Got one of these super-cheap on Amazon recently:
> More than doubles my productivity and makes my workflow smoother than danke's chubby ass.


1. How do you know how smooth Danke's chubby ass is?

2. Some of us ladies like a man with a little junk in the trunk.

----------


## amy31416

> I used one when I lived in my converted bus. Thing worked great.


That's the exact one I have. I'm still stunned at how well it works.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> 1. *How do you know how smooth Danke's chubby ass is?*
> 
> 2. Some of us ladies like a man with a little junk in the trunk.


eduardo's testimony.  I'm pretty sure he wouldn't lie about this sort of thing.

----------


## Terry1

> Got one of these super-cheap on Amazon recently:
> 
> 
> More than doubles my productivity and makes my workflow smoother than danke's chubby ass.


Nice--want one.

----------


## Terry1

> That's the exact one I have. I'm still stunned at how well it works.


I am eventually going to get one of those because I can't tell you how many times I've needed to wash just one to two things and didn't want to wait to do an entire load in the machine.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Yes, but I'm such a weakling that after a couple passes over the ceiling I have to stop and give the arms a rest.  I have a ton of painting to do to get this house ready for showing.  We decided to pack everything up and put it into storage that we didn't need before we start painting so we don't have to keep shuffling stuff from room to room as we paint each room.  Only keeping the stuff in the house we have to have right now--everything else is getting packed and stored.  I'm never moving ever friggin again, this is too much work.


Where you moving to, if you don't mind me asking?

----------


## Suzanimal

YAY!!! I just bought a new Wonder Woman costume for Dragon Con - only 14.89. If you're in the market for one, this is a great deal. Now I need to keep my eye out for some cool boots.

Women's Costumes Cosplay Party Dress Superhero Wonder Woman Outfit

Estimated delivery: Fri. Jun. 26 - Sat. Jul. 11 







> Dear suzanimal,
> 
> Thanks for your business.
> 
> We have received payment and would arrange shipping within 24 hours(48 hours on weekend).For international shipping,it takes 15-20 business days to arrive.Hope you could receive parcel soon.
> 
> When our transaction is completed,could you please leave us a 5-star rating positive feedback?If you are not satisfied with the transaction or any processes of our service which are not qualified for 5-star,please do contact us first.We promise that a full satisfaction guaranteed.Much appreciated.
> 
> Have a great day.
> ...

----------


## phill4paul

> YAY!!! I just bought a new Wonder Woman costume for Dragon Con - only 14.89. If you're in the market for one, this is a great deal. Now I need to keep my eye out for some cool boots.
> 
> Women's Costumes Cosplay Party Dress Superhero Wonder Woman Outfit
> 
> Estimated delivery: Fri. Jun. 26 - Sat. Jul. 11


  Careful, Danke will be mad that you are copying his look.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Nice--want one.


U do graphic design?   Got a link to your portfolio?  Mine is in my sig.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Careful, Danke will be mad that you are copying his look.


We're both going.

----------


## Terry1

> U do graphic design?   Got a link to your portfolio?  Mine is in my sig.


I can draw pictures of animals and stuff pretty good.   I thought it was like some kind of notepad or toy.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I can draw pictures of animals and stuff pretty good. *  I thought it was like some kind of notepad or toy*.


If you had watched even a few seconds of the vid, you would know better.  SMFH.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Got one of these super-cheap on Amazon recently:
> 
> 
> More than doubles my productivity and makes my workflow smoother than danke's chubby ass.


My son has one and loves it. He calls it his Bamboo, it didn't realize it was the same thing.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

QUOTE=Suzanimal;5893392]My son has one and loves it. He calls it his Bamboo, it didn't realize it was the same thing.[ QUOTE]

The Bamboo is a slightly older model, and quite similar.  According to the reviewer, the main difference is the feel of the drawing area.

----------


## amy31416

That tablet looks pretty sweet--I did a search though and you can get it $20 cheaper at Wally Mart than on Amazon.

----------


## Suzanimal

I saw this top at the thrift store and didn't buy it. Now I regret it. I could've gone as Laverne (Laverne and Shirley) for Halloween.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> That tablet looks pretty sweet--I did a search though and you can get it $20 cheaper at Wally Mart than on Amazon.


Perhaps, but Wally world doesn't deliver.  And this way I don't have to go into a Wally World.  Oh, the opportunity costs saved!

----------


## amy31416

> Perhaps, but Wally world doesn't deliver.  And this way I don't have to go into a Wally World.  Oh, the opportunity costs saved!


Wally Mart does deliver, so you won't have to risk running into AF or Danke.

----------


## angelatc

> Yes, but I'm such a weakling that after a couple passes over the ceiling I have to stop and give the arms a rest.  I have a ton of painting to do to get this house ready for showing.  We decided to pack everything up and put it into storage that we didn't need before we start painting so we don't have to keep shuffling stuff from room to room as we paint each room.  Only keeping the stuff in the house we have to have right now--everything else is getting packed and stored.  I'm never moving ever friggin again, this is too much work.


I think if I ever move again I will sell pretty much everything and then just buy again at the new place.

----------


## Carlybee

If I ever move again I'm buying a sweet Airstream and parking it in the boonies by a pond.

----------


## amy31416

The significant other bought me one of those Wacoms as an early birthday gift for me and the kid, will update after using it. Won't arrive for another week though.

I have a sneaking suspicion that it's actually for him and my kid though.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Wally Mart does deliver, so you won't have to risk running into AF or Danke.


O...M...G...   w00t!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> The significant other bought me one of those Wacoms as an early birthday gift for me and the kid, will update after using it. Won't arrive for another week though.
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion that it's actually for him and my kid though.


You made some subtle hints about it, didn'tcha?    Women and their dastardly wiles...

----------


## Suzanimal

My dishwasher died today. It actually still worked but the latch wouldn't open. I had to pry it open with a crowbar to get my dishes out. Anyway, I went to Lowes and bought a new dishwasher. When I came home, I read the reviews on the model I chose and they were terrible. I should've researched first but I was hungover - I think I may have even still been a little drunk when I went.

Here's the one I bought...
http://www.lowes.com/pd_496649-149-D...ung+dishwasher


I also bought Mr Animal a retractable extension cord and a fancy new drill for Father's Day.

----------


## amy31416

I bought some dried Goji berries today, along with some San Marzano tomatoes and semolina (when I cheat on Paleo--I don't skimp.)

----------


## phill4paul

> I also bought Mr Animal a retractable extension cord and a fancy new drill for Father's Day.


  Perfect for installing a new washer. Lol. You womenz think you're crafty.

----------


## amy31416

> Perfect for installing a new washer. Lol. You womenz think you're crafty.


We have to be because of you fellas.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> We have to be because of you fellas.


Isn't it enough to be the more attractive and in-demand sex?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Perfect for installing a new washer. Lol. You womenz think you're crafty.


Nope. Out of the goodness of my heart. I paid for installation on the dishwasher. Mr Animal hates plumbing.

----------


## amy31416

> Isn't it enough to be the more attractive and in-demand sex?


No.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> No.


FFS, womenfolk are such a pain in the ass. :P

----------


## amy31416

> FFS, womenfolk are such a pain in the ass. :P


And menfolk aren't?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> And menfolk aren't?


lol...   They are, but in a different way. :P  People in general are a pain in the ass, but women are particularly good at it as a general rule.

----------


## phill4paul

> Nope. Out of the goodness of my heart. I paid for installation on the dishwasher. Mr Animal hates plumbing.


  Sigh. I have to say I am disappoint. It was a replacement. Not an installation. Easy peasy. You coulda done it after watching a youtube video or two and surprised your hubby.

----------


## specsaregood

./

----------


## specsaregood

./

----------


## Suzanimal

> Sigh. I have to say I am disappoint. It was a replacement. Not an installation. Easy peasy. You coulda done it after watching a youtube video or two and surprised your hubby.


Well, it was really a gift for both of us. The installation on this particular dishwasher is a pain in the ass - according to the Lowes guy. When it comes to the under the sink part, I have to do that, not Mr Animal. The doors are small, only 12 inches, and he can't get in there to work on anything.

Love the hooks, specs!

----------


## amy31416

Yer all a bunch of pussies for not attempting plumbing work--if I can do it, anyone can. I have incredibly lousy arm strength.

----------


## Terry1

> My dishwasher died today. It actually still worked but the latch wouldn't open. I had to pry it open with a crowbar to get my dishes out. Anyway, I went to Lowes and bought a new dishwasher. When I came home, I read the reviews on the model I chose and they were terrible. I should've researched first but I was hungover - I think I may have even still been a little drunk when I went.
> 
> Here's the one I bought...
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_496649-149-D...ung+dishwasher
> 
> 
> I also bought Mr Animal a retractable extension cord and a fancy new drill for Father's Day.


We had a top of the line Miele that I replaced the old dinosaur Kenmore with.  The old Kenmore was almost 16 years old when I replaced it with the Miele.  After only five years, the pump took a dump on the Miele and 800.00 to replace it.  For that much money--and after it lasting only five years--it went bye-bye and we did some research and found that Bosh made a good dishwasher.  I didn't like the tray arrangement as much as the Miele, but this new Bosh that I have now will wash and clean the dishes no matter how you toss them in there.  I've stacked bowl upon bowl and tossed stuff in there randomly and every time they come out clean.  This is by far the best dishwasher I've ever owned.

----------


## Terry1

> Yer all a bunch of pussies for not attempting plumbing work--if I can do it, anyone can. I have incredibly lousy arm strength.


I play helpless a lot, it makes the hub feel like he's the man and I don't have to do it.  I know I can do it, but it just takes me longer, plus I'm sort of dangerous with guns and tools.  It's a win-win.

----------


## Terry1

...

----------


## Terry1

...

----------


## Terry1

> FFS, womenfolk are such a pain in the ass. :P


You can blame Adam for that, he didn't man-up when Eve offered him that forbidden fruit.  I can't remember who's idea it was to make clothes out of fig leaves, but I'll just bet it was Eve's. Lol

----------


## Suzanimal

> Yer all a bunch of pussies for not attempting plumbing work--if I can do it, anyone can. I have incredibly lousy arm strength.


I can do it, I just didn't want to.




> We had a top of the line Miele that I replaced the old dinosaur Kenmore with.  The old Kenmore was almost 16 years old when I replaced it with the Miele.  After only five years, the pump took a dump on the Miele and 800.00 to replace it.  For that much money--and after it lasting only five years--it went bye-bye and we did some research and found that Bosh made a good dishwasher.  I didn't like the tray arrangement as much as the Miele, but this new Bosh that I have now will wash and clean the dishes no matter how you toss them in there.  I've stacked bowl upon bowl and tossed stuff in there randomly and every time they come out clean.  This is by far the best dishwasher I've ever owned.


Damn it, I was eyeballing a Bosh. I chose the Samsung because my mom liked it better and I was still a little drunk.

----------


## presence

> My dishwasher died today. It actually still worked but the latch wouldn't open.


Happened to us about 6 months ago.

To fix the latch with a OEM part required you to replace the entire control panel as it was only sold as a single piece;  $219.  

Yikes.  

I hacked and whittled a new latch out of stainless junk from the garage to replace the idiot engineered factory plastic latch; you can't tell the difference when you look at it.    

Took about an hour; cost = zero.


New latch will probably outlast the dishwasher.  


Our dishwasher is one of those stainless front maytag elite models.

We picked it up as a curb score in one of them highfalutin suburban neighborhoods we scour on garbage night.  The only problem it had when we got it was raisins clogging the input to the pump.   



thrifty

----------


## oyarde

> I was having problems finding a hat hook that would work well for my Indiana jones hat; and be worthy of such a hat.  Most hooks at lowes didn't fit it correctly or were ugly and lame.    I finally found the right hooks,  works like a charm and now the kid has trex hook of his own.


 Sweet.

----------


## Terry1

> I can do it, I just didn't want to.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it, I was eyeballing a Bosh. I chose the Samsung because my mom liked it better and I was still a little drunk.


Ya never know, you might end up liking the Samsung too.  I didn't get the stainless front on the Bosh because it was 200.00 extra.  You can order a magnetic stainless front for the black ones off of Amazon for about 50.00, less than half the price.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> *You can blame Adam for that,* he didn't man-up when Eve offered him that forbidden fruit.  I can't remember who's idea it was to make clothes out of fig leaves, but I'll just bet it was Eve's. Lol


Not really.  It was a satanic trick.  Eve used her vajayjay voodoo powerz to in turn trick Adam. :P

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Damn it, I was eyeballing a Bosh. I chose the Samsung because my mom liked it better and I was still a little drunk.


From your post history and fave memes, I'm starting to wonder if maybe you're just about _always_ a little drunk.   Hope Mr Animal takes advantage of that.

----------


## Suzanimal

> From your post history and fave memes, I'm starting to wonder if maybe you're just about _always_ a little drunk.   Hope Mr Animal takes advantage of that.


I usually am.

----------


## amy31416

The kid broke the laptop, so I'm replacing it with this:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...ilpage_o00_s00

If anyone's interested, I'll give it a review here. It's a tablet, only cost $115.

----------


## opal

how the heck have I missed this thread!!!!  my husband once told me that I could squeeze a nickle and make a quarter come out.  I don't skimp on important things like organic food but used appliances and decorating things.. right up my alley.
Early in the thread someone mentioned putting ads on craigslist for free stuff for people to come get.. the only thing about that is now.. people that want free stuff will know where you live.
I'm currently on a don't spend on other than food and my supplements (and coffee.. can't survive without coffee) because of the house hunting thing.. Whatever house I end up getting will have to be a bargain.  Must have a well though.. no city water houses on the maybe list.  It turns out that the better bargain houses that fall in my wish list range are just north of my state's line.. I'd prefer to stay in Florida.. re-registering vehicles in another state is a PITA but the houses in GA have really started ringing my bells.

Anyway.. my most recent damn fine bargain was an 80% off retail price at Tuesday Morning on a set of sheets - 500 TC - Egyptian cotton, queen size for 29 bucks.  I don't think pictures of sheets is needed

----------


## Terry1

> how the heck have I missed this thread!!!!  my husband once told me that I could squeeze a nickle and make a quarter come out.  I don't skimp on important things like organic food but used appliances and decorating things.. right up my alley.
> Early in the thread someone mentioned putting ads on craigslist for free stuff for people to come get.. the only thing about that is now.. people that want free stuff will know where you live.
> I'm currently on a don't spend on other than food and my supplements (and coffee.. can't survive without coffee) because of the house hunting thing.. Whatever house I end up getting will have to be a bargain.  Must have a well though.. no city water houses on the maybe list.  It turns out that the better bargain houses that fall in my wish list range are just north of my state's line.. I'd prefer to stay in Florida.. re-registering vehicles in another state is a PITA but the houses in GA have really started ringing my bells.
> 
> Anyway.. my most recent damn fine bargain was an 80% off retail price at Tuesday Morning on a set of sheets - 500 TC - Egyptian cotton, queen size for 29 bucks.  I don't think pictures of sheets is needed


Great buy opal!  Talk about advertising free stuff on Craigslist--no need--we're getting our house ready for market and every single thing I've put on my curb has disappeared!!  I didn't even have to buy those bulk pickup stickers to put on them-- Things people have picked up in the last week:

chest of drawers, dresser, mirror, grill, garden tools, miscl metal, old washer and dryer, chairs, bench, box of miscl door parts and handles, coffee tables, end tables, Christmas decorations, microwave, window AC's---every single thing gone--POOF!  People come cruising down our street on trash pickup  day and it's amazing the stuff they will take.  Saved me a ton of cash buying stickers for that stuff.

----------


## Terry1

Yesterday, me and the hub spent over 12 hours loading and unloading a big U-Haul truck into our storage unit.  We had that thing packed to the hilt!  We were kicking ourselves in the butts for not getting rid of so much crap before now.  The great thing about getting rid of the old crap is that after we move to the new place--I can start all over again collecting more crap and finding great bargains.

----------


## Terry1

Thrift haul withdrawals!  Hub's forbid me to buy any thing else because we're moving and trying to get rid of stuff.  This is so hard.   I see bargains everywhere and I can't touch them.   Can't wait till we get in the new place so I can start all over again.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I was having problems finding a hat hook that would work well for my Indiana jones hat; and be worthy of such a hat.  Most hooks at lowes didn't fit it correctly or were ugly and lame.    I finally found the right hooks,  works like a charm and now the kid has trex hook of his own.


There is only one hook with enough awesome to hang an Indiana Jones hat on...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The kid broke the laptop, so I'm replacing it with this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...ilpage_o00_s00
> 
> If anyone's interested, I'll give it a review here. It's a tablet, only cost $115.


Grandson broke Mrs. AF's laptop touchscreen.

After a little digging, found out that the touchscreen glass can be removed while leaving the display screen intact.

Two hours of work and some electrical tape...fixed.

----------


## Danke

> The kid broke the laptop, so I'm replacing it with this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...ilpage_o00_s00
> 
> If anyone's interested, I'll give it a review here. It's a tablet, only cost $115.


Sell your kids and get a real computer.

----------


## Terry1

These laundry carts are fabulous.  Great way to get rid of all of those laundry baskets.  Just grab a bag off the rack, it equals one load of laundry.  Easier to carry up and down the stairs too.  Love this. They're anywhere from 30.00 to 50.00 bucks on Amazon Prime.

----------


## opal

my parents have one of those.. 5 bags across - they went together with Allen wrenches.. so I'm guessing it was an ikea purchase.

----------


## Suzanimal

Appliances have been dying in our house at an alarming rate. In the past 2 months I've replaced the washer, dryer, dishwasher, and now the stove.

This is what I bought. It's getting installed tomorrow morning. It has convection cooking. I dunno what that is, does it work better or something??


The Samsung Range has an extra-spacious 5.9 cu. ft. large-capacity oven that easily handles turkey roasters and large baking sheets. The convection fan oven system is great for baking and broiling because heat is distributed thoroughly and food cooks evenly. Enjoy faster results each time. The 5-burner cooktop offers loads of flexibility, including two dual burners.
The extra-spacious 5.9 cu. ft. large-capacity oven easily handles turkey roasters and large baking sheets
The five burner cooktop offers loads of flexibility, including two dual burners
The 9/12 in. dual burner that has no problem boiling water in the largest pots
Smooth ceramic surface allows for convenient cleaning
The convection fan oven system is great for baking and broiling because heat is distributed thoroughly and food cooks evenly. Enjoy faster results each time
Storage Drawer to neatly store pots and pans
Electronic control panel that is easy to operate with just a touch
Self-Clean Cycle and a SteamQuick 20 min. oven cleaning to keep the interior of the oven clean
The large oven window provides good visibility of the oven interior, allowing you to monitor cooking progress without opening the door, keeping oven temperatures steady and undisturbed
Two oven racks to accommodate a variety of baking needs
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Samsung-3...ct_description

----------


## Terry1

> Appliances have been dying in our house at an alarming rate. In the past 2 months I've replaced the washer, dryer, dishwasher, and now the stove.
> 
> This is what I bought. It's getting installed tomorrow morning. It has convection cooking. I dunno what that is, does it work better or something??
> 
> 
> The Samsung Range has an extra-spacious 5.9 cu. ft. large-capacity oven that easily handles turkey roasters and large baking sheets. The convection fan oven system is great for baking and broiling because heat is distributed thoroughly and food cooks evenly. Enjoy faster results each time. The 5-burner cooktop offers loads of flexibility, including two dual burners.
> The extra-spacious 5.9 cu. ft. large-capacity oven easily handles turkey roasters and large baking sheets
> The five burner cooktop offers loads of flexibility, including two dual burners
> The 9/12 in. dual burner that has no problem boiling water in the largest pots
> ...


Nice stove--we just bought a Bosh gas cook top and convection oven not too long ago as well.

Same thing happening at our house Suz.  AC just died---had to spend a ton of money to get that fixed and we're selling the house--so I guess that should help the sale of it happen even quicker hopefully.  

It's taking us a lot longer than we expected to get this house ready for market.  All of the sudden we're having to complete all of our little cosmetic projects we started and never finished.  I'm still ripping old wallpaper off the bathroom walls upstairs.  I guess I could've left it like it was--but it was so old and faded that I would've been too embarrassed to leave it like that knowing people were going to be walking through here and saying "ewe--yuck"--LOL

----------


## Carlybee

I'll just leave this here.





> .    *Mexican singer loses hygiene product during live performance*
> 
> 
> HOUSTON -
> Mexican singer Patricia Navidad lost a hygiene product during Univision's live morning show Friday.
> 
> Navidad, 42, was wearing a turquoise mini dress while performing "Viva Mexico" during Despierta America when her hygiene product fell from underneath her wardrobe.
> 
> The singer embraced the "show must go on" mentality, as she did not stop performing, though a white sanitary pad laid openly on the show's live TV stage.
> ...


Poor thing must have been mortified.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> Poor thing must have been mortified.


Oh boy, how horrifying! Poor girl, indeed! I hope she kicked it off the stage or something.


I would never wear a pad with a miniskirt, though. just sayin'...

----------


## Suzanimal

BTW, I LOVE my convection oven.

----------


## Carlybee

> Oh boy, how horrifying! Poor girl, indeed! I hope she kicked it off the stage or something.
> 
> 
> I would never wear a pad with a miniskirt, though. just sayin'...


They said it laid on the stage during the performance.

----------


## Suzanimal

> They said it laid on the stage during the performance.


Ewww...kick it...stand on it...something...that's just nasty.

----------


## Carlybee

> Ewww...kick it...stand on it...something...that's just nasty.


Maybe she was afraid she might kick it into the audience lol

----------


## Suzanimal

> Maybe she was afraid she might kick it into the audience lol


LOL, OOPS! Can you imagine some poor soul taking a pad to the face.

----------


## Carlybee

I probably would've started laughing hysterically. That's what I did one time when my swim suit top came off in the pool in front of a bunch of people.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I probably would've started laughing hysterically. That's what I did one time when my swim suit top came off in the pool in front of a bunch of people.


I lost my swimsuit top water skiing. My dad, brothers, and cousin all got a boob shot - I was mortified.

----------


## Carlybee

> I lost my swimsuit top water skiing. My dad, brothers, and cousin all got a boob shot - I was mortified.


I started a thread in Hot Topic about embarrassing incidents. I don't wanna hijack the lounge here.

----------


## Suzanimal

My new washer is smelly. I drained the pump, cleaned the gasket, and am running Affresh on the tub clean cycle - AGAIN! I did all this yesterday but my clothes still smell musty. What the hell am I doing wrong?

----------


## opal

> My new washer is smelly. I drained the pump, cleaned the gasket, and am running Affresh on the tub clean cycle - AGAIN! I did all this yesterday but my clothes still smell musty. What the hell am I doing wrong?


if it's one of those front loader machines?.. I've seen folks complaining about that for years.. the only solution I've seen is to leave the door open when it's not in use.. and empty it immediately after a wash cycle - seems to be a problem associated with the so called high efficiency *HE machines.

I have always preferred the top loaders.. but then, I dye things a lot and ya can't do that in a front loader.

you could try a vinegar and baking soda load and see if that helps

----------


## Suzanimal

> if it's one of those front loader machines?.. I've seen folks complaining about that for years.. the only solution I've seen is to leave the door open when it's not in use.. and empty it immediately after a wash cycle - seems to be a problem associated with the so called high efficiency *HE machines.
> 
> I have always preferred the top loaders.. but then, I dye things a lot and ya can't do that in a front loader.
> 
> you could try a vinegar and baking soda load and see if that helps


Yeah it's an HE front loader. Thanks, I'll try the vinegar and baking soda if the Affresh doesn't work.

----------


## donnay

> My new washer is smelly. I drained the pump, cleaned the gasket, and am running Affresh on the tub clean cycle - AGAIN! I did all this yesterday but my clothes still smell musty. What the hell am I doing wrong?



Use Vinegar in the rinse cycle.  Put it in where the bleach goes.

----------


## Terry1

> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor thing must have been mortified.


I guess that lil mishap would fall under "frugal finds".   I was so curious I checked to see if it was on youtube and sure enough---

----------


## Terry1

> Ewww...kick it...stand on it...something...that's just nasty.


LMAO here.

----------


## Terry1

> My new washer is smelly. I drained the pump, cleaned the gasket, and am running Affresh on the tub clean cycle - AGAIN! I did all this yesterday but my clothes still smell musty. What the hell am I doing wrong?


Yep, donnay is right.  I always use white vinegar in the washing machine.  Mine got smelly too until I started washing the pet bedding with white vinegar.  I always run them through a complete quick cycle with just white vinegar and hot water only, then when that cycle is done, I start it again and add the soap pods and softner in the next cycle.  Washing machine never smelled funky ever again and it's a lot cheaper than buying the Affresh, actually I think the vinegar works a lot better.

Front loaders are famous for that funky odor.

----------


## Suzanimal

How did it work out of the front of her pants like that?? She could've stepped on it or maybe kicked behind the mariachi guys - I see now how kicking it forward would be problematic.




> I guess that lil mishap would fall under "frugal finds".   I was so curious I checked to see if it was on youtube and sure enough---

----------


## Suzanimal

You guys put VINEGAR in the BLEACH dispenser? Isn't that a bit sketchy? Bleach and vinegar don't mix.

----------


## donnay

> You guys put VINEGAR in the BLEACH dispenser? Isn't that a bit sketchy? Bleach and vinegar don't mix.



I don't EVER use *bleach*.  Bleach is nasty.

*Naturally Rid Your Home of Mold and Mildew*

*Want to keep your whites WHITE? Wash them with vinegar! Top tips on how to get the best out of your wash*

----------


## Suzanimal

> I don't EVER use *bleach*.  Bleach is nasty.
> 
> *Naturally Rid Your Home of Mold and Mildew*
> 
> *Want to keep your whites WHITE? Wash them with vinegar! Top tips on how to get the best out of your wash*


*clutches clorox bottle*

Vinegar really works on white? I only ever use bleach on laundry.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> *I don't EVER use bleach.  Bleach is nasty.
> *
> *Naturally Rid Your Home of Mold and Mildew*
> 
> *Want to keep your whites WHITE? Wash them with vinegar! Top tips on how to get the best out of your wash*


Ya, but it might be nice to have around...you could weaponize it as a gas and keep some of TPTB's foot soldiers at bay for a bit...

----------


## donnay

> *clutches clorox bottle*
> 
> Vinegar really works on white? I only ever use bleach on laundry.


It works for me.  My grandmother used it all the time.  Bleach smells nasty, and leaves the inside of the washer slimy to me.  




> *Vinegar*
> 
> There are so many benefits to be reaped by adding 1 cup white vinegar to your washer’s rinse cycle that it’s surprising that you don’t find it prominently mentioned inside the owner’s manual of every washing machine sold. Here are the main ones:
> 
>     A single cup of vinegar will kill off any bacteria that may be present in your wash load, especially if it includes cloth diapers and the like.
>     A cup of vinegar will keep your clothes coming out of the wash soft and smelling fresh — so you can kiss your fabric-softening liquids and sheets good-bye (unless, of course, you happen to like your clothes smelling of heavy perfumes).
>     A cup of vinegar will brighten small loads of white clothes.
>     Added to the last rinse, a cup of vinegar will keep your clothes lint- and static-free.
>     Adding a cupful of vinegar to the last rinse will set the color of your newly dyed fabrics.


*Source*

----------


## Terry1

> How did it work out of the front of her pants like that?? She could've stepped on it or maybe kicked behind the mariachi guys - I see now how kicking it forward would be problematic.


And those mariachi guys never missed a note either---amazing.  My most embarrassing moment was when a cashier moved a big mirror behind me at the register and I didn't see her do it.  I backed into that thing and fell right off my shoes, bounced and then slid about five feet and lost the hair clip holding my hair up.  The worst part was I peed my pants I fell so hard.  I had on black jeans and yeah--everyone saw it.

----------


## Terry1

> You guys put VINEGAR in the BLEACH dispenser? Isn't that a bit sketchy? Bleach and vinegar don't mix.


Don't put vinegar in the bleach dispenser.  Only use the soap dispenser and run the load with only vinegar and hot water the first time until the "short cycle" finishes.  Then run them again with just your soap and bleach.  You don't need to use vinegar every day--just once in a while if it gets smelly.

----------


## Suzanimal

I was drinking on Amazon the other week and bought some fake eyelashes. I can't figure out how to get them on straight. Tips?

----------


## Lucille

I quit using shampoo a couple of months ago!  I didn't have the 3 weeks of greasy nasty hair people talk about.  I use Suave Naturals coconut conditioner only at 1.50 a bottle.  There's about 1/4 of the hair in the drain than there used to be, and it's so soft and wavy, and no more static.  My stylist said to keep it up, and evidently I don't need all these layers any more so we're growing them out.   DH did it with me.  We have no more nastyass orange film on our marble shower walls anymore either.  

Do it!

----------


## Suzanimal

Bought a new gabage can and I love it. It's big, stylish, has a lid, and a lock. My doggie is blind and has started walking into our garbage can, spilling trash everywhere. I lock it at night when he has the most trouble.

Here's the can

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...ilpage_o04_s00

It didn't occur to me that this can uses special bags. These special bags cost anywhere from 1.00 to .40 per bag. That seems really high for a frickin' trash bag. I'm using the big black ones in it right now and they seem to fit okay.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I quit using shampoo a couple of months ago!  I didn't have the 3 weeks of greasy nasty hair people talk about.  I use Suave Naturals coconut conditioner only at 1.50 a bottle.  There's about 1/4 of the hair in the drain than there used to be, and it's so soft and wavy, and no more static.  My stylist said to keep it up, and evidently I don't need all these layers any more so we're growing them out.   DH did it with me.  We have no more nastyass orange film on our marble shower walls anymore either.  
> 
> Do it!


Green tried to convince me to do that too. You guys are going to have to spring for shampoo when we move to Utah unless you want to look at that...

----------


## Suzanimal

> YAY!!! I just bought a new Wonder Woman costume for Dragon Con - only 14.89. If you're in the market for one, this is a great deal. Now I need to keep my eye out for some cool boots.
> 
> Women's Costumes Cosplay Party Dress Superhero Wonder Woman Outfit
> 
> Estimated delivery: Fri. Jun. 26 - Sat. Jul. 11


Got the costume and it came with a pair of g-string panties, lol. I'm going to have to buy bloomers to go under that thing but it's actually a better quality costume than I expected.

----------


## opal

> I was drinking on Amazon the other week and bought some fake eyelashes. I can't figure out how to get them on straight. Tips?


here ya go

----------


## Suzanimal

Why didn't I think to look for a drag queen on youtube? I'm going to try it his way. The ones I bought look way more natural than those things and I doubt I'll use the bottom lashes.




> here ya go

----------


## Suzanimal

I got roped into taking mom to the mall today. Me and the boys dropped her off at Macys and went to see Antman (great movie, btw). Anyhoo, when I went to pick her up she staged an ambush makeover with the Estee Lauder lady and ended up buying me $200.00 worth of cosmetics. Throughout the whole makeover she was telling the Estee Lauder lady about 25 year old blush (true story) and about how I've only worn face makeup once or twice.  I have to admit, I looked very pretty after she had spackled me up and the lipstick she pick out was amazing. It's a chocolate brown and it looks fantastic on me. I would've never picked out color but damn...

Here's the color, it's called Decadant.

----------


## Terry1

> I was drinking on Amazon the other week and bought some fake eyelashes. I can't figure out how to get them on straight. Tips?


Those are hard to get on!  I tried them just once and that was it.  You should see me trying to get my eye liner on without my glasses--LOl   I don't look the same without makeup, but I usually only put it on when I'm going out to dinner with the hub or having company over.

----------


## Terry1

> Bought a new gabage can and I love it. It's big, stylish, has a lid, and a lock. My doggie is blind and has started walking into our garbage can, spilling trash everywhere. I lock it at night when he has the most trouble.
> 
> Here's the can
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...ilpage_o04_s00
> 
> It didn't occur to me that this can uses special bags. These special bags cost anywhere from 1.00 to .40 per bag. That seems really high for a frickin' trash bag. I'm using the big black ones in it right now and they seem to fit okay.


We've got a tall stainless one for the kitchen.  One of our cats is blind too and bumps into stuff, but she usually stays upstairs where she feels safe in a little box we gave her. Our little dog likes to hike his leg on the trash can in the kitchen--Lol   If I don't let him out first thing in the morning--there's a puddle next to the trash can.  I don't have the heart to discipline him for it because it's usually my fault that I didn't let him out soon enough.  When you gotta go, you gotta go!

----------


## Suzanimal

Just bought this to hang in my 4 seasons room.

----------


## Carlybee

> Why didn't I think to look for a drag queen on youtube? I'm going to try it his way. The ones I bought look way more natural than those things and I doubt I'll use the bottom lashes.


I would probably poke my eye out. Luckily I have fairly long eyelashes..not sure how either because I'm always pulling them out when I take my mascara off. Hopefully by the time I need fake ones I'll be too old to care.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I would probably poke my eye out. Luckily I have fairly long eyelashes..not sure how either because I'm always pulling them out when I take my mascara off. Hopefully by the time I need fake ones I'll be too old to care.


My lashes are fine. I just bought them to go with my Wonder Woman costume. I want my make up to be dramatic and comic bookish.

----------


## donnay

> Just bought this to hang in my 4 seasons room.



I really like that!

----------


## CrissyNY

i use tweezers to put on the falsies....

still one side always looks better than the other, like my eyebrows

did you get the falsie glue?  cause you need the glue

----------


## Suzanimal

> i use tweezers to put on the falsies....
> 
> still one side always looks better than the other, like my eyebrows
> 
> did you get the falsie glue?  cause you need the glue


Yeah I got the glue. I kinda made a mess with it, lol. I want to get the hang of it now so I don't mess up my make up on Dragon Con day.

This is the makeup look I'm shooting for except I want the drag queen lashes. I also bought some liquid eyeliner. I need to get the hang of that too.



I also found these boots on ebay for $35.00. I think they'll go well with the costume. I thought about going with the traditional red and white boots but they're more expensive and like I said, I think these will go better.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I really like that!


Me too! They had several sizes and colors.

If you buy one make sure you check out the sizes, some are quite small.



http://www.lakeside.com/Home-Decor/D...ch&categoryId=

----------


## donnay

> Me too! They had several sizes and colors.
> 
> If you buy one make sure you check out the sizes, some are quite small.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lakeside.com/Home-Decor/D...ch&categoryId=


Thank you.

----------


## CrissyNY

i kinda use the glue like eyeliner, because i got the black glue, not the clear

oh man, the next morning, theres no getting those lashes off...its a commitment

i love the makeup look, and the boots

do you have a good red lipstick?  they are hard to find!

you are going to have fun!

----------


## Suzanimal

> i kinda use the glue like eyeliner, because i got the black glue, not the clear
> 
> oh man, the next morning, theres no getting those lashes off...its a commitment
> 
> i love the makeup look, and the boots
> 
> do you have a good red lipstick?  they are hard to find!
> 
> you are going to have fun!


Thanks, I'm getting excited. 

I got the black and clear glue. I had no idea what to get so I bought a bunch of lashes and both glues - Duo is the brand.

I don't have any lipstick yet. I think I'm going to buy cheapo lipstick because it may take me several several shots to find the right color. Like you said, red is hard to get right. 

I did find the gold eye shadow. I bought some glitter eye shadow and eye shadow glue off Amazon.

----------


## CrissyNY

http://www.amazon.com/Rimmel-London-...YR11D7SCNAVG6M

if you are going cheapo, i have heard this is good...its bluebased, which makes your teeth look whiter

i gotta think of these things, while i drink coffee and red wine

----------


## Suzanimal

> http://www.amazon.com/Rimmel-London-...YR11D7SCNAVG6M
> 
> if you are going cheapo, i have heard this is good...its bluebased, which makes your teeth look whiter
> 
> i gotta think of these things, while i drink coffee and red wine


Use activated charcoal for tooth stains, it works great and is super cheap. 

How to at link...



> How To Whiten Your Teeth With...Charcoal?
> 
> If you haven't already spent a full 7 minutes of your life watching an oddly fascinating YouTube video of someone brushing their teeth with pitch-black paste, we'll fill you in. They're using activated charcoal (a reheated, oxidized version of the stuff you buy for summer cookouts) as a natural tooth whitener. The strangest part? It actually works. "I was super skeptical until I tried it—it's quite messy, but it does strip away stains and plaque to make your teeth appear whiter," says Joseph Banker, DMD, a New Jersey-based cosmetic dentist.
> 
> Activated charcoal's natural adhesive qualities let it bind with surface-staining culprits like coffee, tea, wine, and plaque, and take them off your teeth for good when you spit it out, Banker says. However, its whitening power stops at stains—if your teeth are naturally darker or yellow, you'll need to buy a product with a bleaching agent like hydrogen peroxide or try an in-office treatment.


http://www.prevention.com/beauty/cha...hitening-teeth

This is what I bought but next time I'll buy the lose powder. Getting it out of the capsules was a pain in the ass.

Nature's Way Charcoal Activated, 100 Capsules, 280 mg
$5.58
http://www.amazon.com/Natures-Way-Ch...harcoal+powder

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Last week I got me my first ipod!   70 bucks used.   Pretty neat little dohickey.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Last week I got me my first ipod!   70 bucks used.   Pretty neat little dohickey.


Great deal! What kind?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Great deal! What kind?


iPod Touch, 4th generation.  8GB.  Almost like new.  It's my first i-anything, so it's kinda interesting.  I just wish it had a built-in FM tuner. :/   I downloaded apps to stream some radio stations I like, but I can't listen if/when I'm not near a wireless connection thingy.  :/ *sigh*  There's supposedly a way to update the iOS, but I can't figure it out. :/

----------


## Danke

> Wally Mart does deliver, so you won't have to risk running into AF or Danke.


I don't shop at Walmart, only Costcos.

----------


## opal

wait... what.. dragon con?  
*goes to search engine*

----------


## Suzanimal

The best I've done so far but still not right.



Still don't have them on straight. I don't think I'm using enough glue



Can't get the hang of the little wing on the side. I'm using liquid liner. I think I'm going to try with a pencil next time.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> The best I've done so far but still not right.
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't have them on straight. I don't think I'm using enough glue
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get the hang of the little wing on the side. I'm using liquid liner. I think I'm going to try with a pencil next time.


Becoming a faerie, suz?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Becoming a faerie, suz?


Nope. Trying to get my WW makeup right.

----------


## Terry1

Check out this frugal find!  We've been looking at buying a smaller house and we found this adorable little lake house.  Check out the view from the breakfast table.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> The best I've done so far but still not right.
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't have them on straight. I don't think I'm using enough glue
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get the hang of the little wing on the side. I'm using liquid liner. I think I'm going to try with a pencil next time.

----------


## Suzanimal

LOL!




>

----------


## Suzanimal

Very nice. 




> Check out this frugal find!  We've been looking at buying a smaller house and we found this adorable little lake house.  Check out the view from the breakfast table.

----------


## Terry1

> Very nice.


The only problem is that it's 15 miles from the hubs work out in the country.  I worry about that because of the wicked snow and winters we have up here in NE.  Plus they told us that some old guy croaked in the house--sort of knocked the wind out of my sails wanting to buy it.   It's a great little house though.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Nope. Trying to get my WW makeup right.


What does "WW" mean here?

----------


## Suzanimal

> What does "WW" mean here?


For Dragon Con. I wouldn't typically wear gold glitter eye shadow.

----------


## Carlybee

> Check out this frugal find!  We've been looking at buying a smaller house and we found this adorable little lake house.  Check out the view from the breakfast table.



Nice..I would love something like that.

----------


## Carlybee

Need eyeliner suggestions. Everything I use either smears or wears off. Admittedly I tend to rub my eyes. I only wear it on the bottom lid. The stuff I'm using now is some kind of smeary pencil liner. I really need eyeliner or my eyes look bleh.

----------


## Carlybee

> The best I've done so far but still not right.
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't have them on straight. I don't think I'm using enough glue
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get the hang of the little wing on the side. I'm using liquid liner. I think I'm going to try with a pencil next time.



Look fine to me..maybe a bit more glue on the inside corner.

----------


## phill4paul

Just glue some 1.5" brushes on fer Christ sakes. $0.79.  



http://www.harborfreight.com/1-1-2-h...ush-39686.html

   Concentrate on only one thing......



   Flair!

----------


## Carlybee

> Just glue some 1.5" brushes on fer Christ sakes. $0.79.  
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/1-1-2-h...ush-39686.html
> 
>    Concentrate on only one thing......
> 
> 
> ...



Go away you...man!

----------


## Suzanimal

> Just glue some 1.5" brushes on fer Christ sakes. $0.79.  
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/1-1-2-h...ush-39686.html
> 
>    Concentrate on only one thing......
> 
> 
> ...


I had that mask when I was a kid.

Now I want the cape. I plan on being WW for Halloween too and I think I might need the cape to stay warm.

----------


## opal

Suz.. are you putting the eyeliner/shadow on before the lashes?  if so.. stop it! 
 I see that a lot of the drag boys do theirs after the rest of their makeup but the size of their lashes is way different than the natural look ones you're working with.  
You can add make up after.  
wiggle the lashes really well before you put the glue on them.. flex them around a lot.. they conform better to lid curves that way - how long are you letting the glue get tacky before you stick them down?  It does take a little while to get the right sticky factor.
It looks like you might want to snip the first 3 lashes from the inner corner and better center the lash run after trimming.  
When they're just attached.. grab mascara and push your own lashes up into the falsies with the wand.. get the bases to hold together better and the new ones will feel less like an attachment that's ready to fall off.

Carlie.. try a wax based liner pencil on the water line instead of below the lashes.. the water. oil and silicone based ones don't stick as well.  Lancome and estee lauder have the waxy pencils.. I think... might be almay.  They're a little harder to get going but they do stay put.

----------


## Carlybee

> Suz.. are you putting the eyeliner/shadow on before the lashes?  if so.. stop it! 
>  I see that a lot of the drag boys do theirs after the rest of their makeup but the size of their lashes is way different than the natural look ones you're working with.  
> You can add make up after.  
> wiggle the lashes really well before you put the glue on them.. flex them around a lot.. they conform better to lid curves that way - how long are you letting the glue get tacky before you stick them down?  It does take a little while to get the right sticky factor.
> It looks like you might want to snip the first 3 lashes from the inner corner and better center the lash run after trimming.  
> When they're just attached.. grab mascara and push your own lashes up into the falsies with the wand.. get the bases to hold together better and the new ones will feel less like an attachment that's ready to fall off.
> 
> Carlie.. try a wax based liner pencil on the water line instead of below the lashes.. the water. oil and silicone based ones don't stick as well.  Lancome and estee lauder have the waxy pencils.. I think... might be almay.  They're a little harder to get going but they do stay put.


Thanks Opal..what is the water line?  Like inside the lid?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Suz.. are you putting the eyeliner/shadow on before the lashes?  if so.. stop it! 
>  I see that a lot of the drag boys do theirs after the rest of their makeup but the size of their lashes is way different than the natural look ones you're working with.  
> You can add make up after.  
> wiggle the lashes really well before you put the glue on them.. flex them around a lot.. they conform better to lid curves that way - how long are you letting the glue get tacky before you stick them down?  It does take a little while to get the right sticky factor.
> It looks like you might want to snip the first 3 lashes from the inner corner and better center the lash run after trimming.  
> When they're just attached.. grab mascara and push your own lashes up into the falsies with the wand.. get the bases to hold together better and the new ones will feel less like an attachment that's ready to fall off.
> 
> Carlie.. try a wax based liner pencil on the water line instead of below the lashes.. the water. oil and silicone based ones don't stick as well.  Lancome and estee lauder have the waxy pencils.. I think... might be almay.  They're a little harder to get going but they do stay put.


I'll try the lashes first. I was afraid the I would pull off the lashes when I added the eye shadow. I also don't think I used enough glue. I figured it was best to start with less because I made such a mess the first time I tried.

I watched a few videos last night on how to do the wings and I think I have that figured out. I also think I need to color in my eyebrows, the inside corners look a little sparse.

----------


## Terry1

> Nice..I would love something like that.


Me and the hub fell in love with that place, but keep thinking about the snow and the winter months up here on that lake.  And it's just this skinny little road that goes back up in there to this house.  I think if we were both retired, it might be the ideal spot for us, but hub's gotta work for another 9 or 10 years still and the drive from there to his work wouldn't be an easy task in the winter either.  

I'm so used to being close to the stores too here, everything is five minutes from my house right now.  I don't know if I'm ready to do the Green Acres thing yet--Lol

----------


## Terry1

> Need eyeliner suggestions. Everything I use either smears or wears off. Admittedly I tend to rub my eyes. I only wear it on the bottom lid. The stuff I'm using now is some kind of smeary pencil liner. I really need eyeliner or my eyes look bleh.


Same here, I gotta have eyeliner.  I've tried this and it's not bad either.

----------


## opal

> Thanks Opal..what is the water line?  Like inside the lid?


sort of.. it's not really inside the lid but on the top of where the lashes poke out.  It takes some getting used to but it's MUCH easier to apply on the bottom lashes from above than below the hairs.  It will last longer if you dry off the waterline first.. q tip or tissue absorbs ok.. I like paper towel corners though.

----------


## Terry1

> I'll try the lashes first. I was afraid the I would pull off the lashes when I added the eye shadow. I also don't think I used enough glue. I figured it was best to start with less because I made such a mess the first time I tried.
> 
> I watched a few videos last night on how to do the wings and I think I have that figured out. I also think I need to color in my eyebrows, the inside corners look a little sparse.


My eyebrows are so light that without using brow color, you can't even see them.  I use the medium to dark brown on mine.  The hub doesn't like makeup, but even he admits that when I wear it--I look completely better. Lol  I don't wear makeup every day--only when I'm going out or have company coming over.

----------


## opal

I can relate to the invisibrows.. redhead here.. going white, one eyebrow at a time - and it's the "good" eyebrow.  I am not symmetrical

----------


## Suzanimal

> I can relate to the invisibrows.. redhead here.. going white, one eyebrow at a time - and it's the "good" eyebrow.  I am not symmetrical


My #2 son is a pasty white blonde (didn't get it from me) and #1 son calls him "no brow". When #1 hit puberty he got a unibrow so dos started calling him "brow". I have Brow and No Brow.

----------


## Terry1

> My #2 son is a pasty white blonde (didn't get it from me) and #1 son calls him "no brow". When #1 hit puberty he got a unibrow so dos started calling him "brow". I have Brow and No Brow.


Lol--yesterday at the restaurant I told the hub his nose hairs were exposed and he looked like a troll.  He gets these hairs on his nose that he has to shave off.  I bought him this fancy nose hair trimmer as a hint, but he only used it a couple of times.

----------


## Carlybee

> Me and the hub fell in love with that place, but keep thinking about the snow and the winter months up here on that lake.  And it's just this skinny little road that goes back up in there to this house.  I think if we were both retired, it might be the ideal spot for us, but hub's gotta work for another 9 or 10 years still and the drive from there to his work wouldn't be an easy task in the winter either.  
> 
> I'm so used to being close to the stores too here, everything is five minutes from my house right now.  I don't know if I'm ready to do the Green Acres thing yet--Lol



Maybe if you got a jeep and a snowmobile?

----------


## Carlybee

> sort of.. it's not really inside the lid but on the top of where the lashes poke out.  It takes some getting used to but it's MUCH easier to apply on the bottom lashes from above than below the hairs.  It will last longer if you dry off the waterline first.. q tip or tissue absorbs ok.. I like paper towel corners though.


Cool...you would think as long as I've been wearing makeup I would figure this out. When I was a teen I wore liquid eyeliner now I can't get it on right.

----------


## Suzanimal

I made this the other day and it smells really good.




> DIY LAVENDER LINEN SPRAY
> Makes 4 ounces
> 
> MATERIALS
> 
> Small jar with tight-fitting lid
> 1 ounce (2 tablespoons) witch hazel or vodka
> 10 drops lavender essential oil
> 3 ounces (6 tablespoons) water
> ...


http://backtoherroots.com/2014/03/13...r-linen-spray/

----------


## Terry1

I need a new hair style and I can't decide.  I don't look good in short hair at all.  I like bangs, I was thinking something like this.  I have an oval shaped face and I've never liked my hair too short.  Thinking about getting some highlights again too.

----------


## Suzanimal

YAY!!! Got my Wonder Woman boots and they fit perfectly!!!

----------


## Suzanimal

> I need a new hair style and I can't decide.  I don't look good in short hair at all.  I like bangs, I was thinking something like this.  I have an oval shaped face and I've never liked my hair too short.  Thinking about getting some highlights again too.



My mom has a bob and it looks adorable on her. Her hair isn't really fixed in this photo but you get the idea.

----------


## Carlybee

Another anecdote...the ladies should relate to.






> .      
> 
> 
> This is an actual letter from an Austin, Texas woman sent to Proctor and Gamble regarding one of their feminine products. She really gets rolling after the first paragraph. This was PC Magazines 2009 Editors Choice award-winner for the best letter sent via e-mail.
> 
> Dear Mr. Thatcher,
> 
> I have been a loyal user of your Always maxi pads for over 20 years and I appreciate many of their features. Why, without the LeakGuard Core or Dri-Weave absorbency, Id probably never go horseback riding or salsa dancing, and Id certainly steer clear of running up and down the beach in tight, white shorts.
> 
> ...


http://www.trendzified.net/maxi-pad-letter/

----------


## Terry1

> Maybe if you got a jeep and a snowmobile?


Lol--I doubt it would help in his case.

----------


## Terry1

> My mom has a bob and it looks adorable on her. Her hair isn't really fixed in this photo but you get the idea.


She's adorable!

----------


## Terry1

> YAY!!! Got my Wonder Woman boots and they fit perfectly!!!


At 60---I just don't think I could pull something like this off with any success at all--although I love the boots!

----------


## Terry1

> Another anecdote...the ladies should relate to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.trendzified.net/maxi-pad-letter/


I don't know about anyone else here, but when the monthly drip stopped permanently--I celebrated like never before.  Mine stopped right when I hit the big 5-0.  I had cramps every single month--one thing about my youth that I didn't miss one bit.

----------


## Carlybee

> I don't know about anyone else here, but when the monthly drip stopped permanently--I celebrated like never before.  Mine stopped right when I hit the big 5-0.  I had cramps every single month--one thing about my youth that I didn't miss one bit.



Agreed

----------


## amy31416

> She's adorable!


Hell, if she's looking to adopt and Suz is willing to share, she can be another grandma to my daughter anyday!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Hell, if she's looking to adopt and Suz is willing to share, she can be another grandma to my daughter anyday!


She could always be Terbolizard's godmother.    My "real" mother is elderly and bat$#@! crazy nao, so I consider my godmother my *real* mommy.

----------


## Terry1

> Hell, if she's looking to adopt and Suz is willing to share, she can be another grandma to my daughter anyday!


Maybe Suz will pimp her out to us so's I can have a party friend and your daughter a grandma.  She looks like she likes to party, now I know where Suz gets it.  What shall we start the bidding at?

----------


## amy31416

> Maybe Suz will pimp her out to us so's I can have a party friend and your daughter a grandma.  She looks like she likes to party, now I know where Suz gets it.  What shall we start the bidding at?


I'm starting with a case of homebrew something or other. Ya wanna up the ante?

----------


## Terry1

> I'm starting with a case of homebrew something or other. Ya wanna up the ante?


How about free room and board and an endless Happy Hour?

----------


## amy31416

> How about free room and board and an endless Happy Hour?


Can't match. You win!

----------


## amy31416

Got a Roku TV and antenna today--it's rather nifty.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...ilpage_o05_s05

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...ilpage_o05_s05

Only calling it frugal because it replaces cable.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

This thread bump reminds me...last week I got a speedbag on sale for 32 FRNs at Sports Authority.  It's similar to this: http://www.amazon.com/Everlast-Leath...ords=speedbags  I need a platform and chain to use it, and will take care of that ASAP.

----------


## angelatc

Not related to Frugal Finds, Decorating, Fun, Fashion or Beauty.  But still: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...lung/?page=all

----------


## Carlybee

Not frugal but freaky...seriously??


http://www-m.gucci.com/us/styles/400079DKR306372

----------


## opal

ooooooooooo  Hobbit foot look built in!








*covers up.. inner geek showing*

----------


## Terry1

Just had the new carpet installed in the living room.  Had to go with carpet instead of any kind of wood or laminate because it's cheaper and we're selling, so I'm not investing more than I know I can recover in the sale price.  What do you think about the color we picked?  We tried to stay neutral.  Couldn't get any loop or berber because the cats claws snag it, so we went with the loose thread.

----------


## Terry1

Here's my next project.  Sanding and painting old steel front doors with a wood grain look.  Saving the cost of new front doors and installation.  Tons of money in the pocket.

----------


## angelatc

> I'm starting with a case of homebrew something or other. Ya wanna up the ante?


Wait.  I am ticked that nobody invited me to bid.  I have no homebrew, but I do have a bottomless cookie jar.

----------


## Suzanimal

Y'all can have her. I'm getting worn out running her around. On top of her dr appointments, she has senior workout a few mornings a week and she goes dancing on Saturday nights. And now she's decided she wants Botox. My cousin owns a salon and has offered to hook us up with botox - I said hell no but my mom is excited. I'm suppose to take her Friday. I have one day left to talk her out of it. I've been showing her botox gone wrong photos but she's not budging.

----------


## amy31416

> Wait.  I am ticked that nobody invited me to bid.  I have no homebrew, but I do have a bottomless cookie jar.


Adopt us! Ain't nuthin' better than beer and cookies.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Adopt us! Ain't nuthin' better than beer and cookies.


I'd substitute spirits for the beer.    Maybe really good wine.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

on subject:  I got a deal on a speedbag (32.48 FRNs) at Big5 sporting goods and a heavy bag (sand variety) (27.95 FRNs) on ebay.

----------


## Terry1

> Y'all can have her. I'm getting worn out running her around. On top of her dr appointments, she has senior workout a few mornings a week and she goes dancing on Saturday nights. And now she's decided she wants Botox. My cousin owns a salon and has offered to hook us up with botox - I said hell no but my mom is excited. I'm suppose to take her Friday. I have one day left to talk her out of it. I've been showing her botox gone wrong photos but she's not budging.


I'll take her Suz, I need a party buddy if she don't mind living in Yankee land up here.  Where is she planning on having the Botox injected? Maybe she's found her a lil sweetheart over at the senior work-out place.  She sounds like a lot of fun.

----------


## Terry1

> on subject:  I got a deal on a speedbag (32.48 FRNs) at Big5 sporting goods and a heavy bag (sand variety) (27.95 FRNs) on ebay.


I don't know what a speedbag is unless it's something to hold your amphetamines, but glad you got a good deal on that.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'll take her Suz, I need a party buddy if she don't mind living in Yankee land up here.  Where is she planning on having the Botox injected? Maybe she's found her a lil sweetheart over at the senior work-out place.  She sounds like a lot of fun.


All around her eyes and forehead. She gets asked out a lot but she says they're "old".

----------


## Terry1

> All around her eyes and forehead. She gets asked out a lot but she says they're "old".


Ut-oh--she's going through that phase my Mom went through sounds like to me.  After Dad passed away she was like a geriatric gone wild.  She started dating younger men that she was trolling for at the ball room dancing place and latched on to one that took her for a real ride.  He went through all of her stocks, credit cards, had her buy him a small farm in Georgia.  Me and my sister had to track her down with a private investigator.  We thought the guy knocked her off because she wasn't calling us. LOL 

Even though she hooked up with that younger guy he had a heart attack and died on her after she found out he'd been cheating on her--LMAO here.  Me and my sister were crackin up at some of her crazy shenanigans.  Then when she moved up here to my house we got in an argument over this "mini-skirt" that she thought her old ass looked good in.  You have no idea what I went through with my Mom.  Yours sounds real docile compared to mine.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I don't know what a speedbag is unless it's something to hold your amphetamines, but glad you got a good deal on that.


It's a type of punching bag.  This isn't mine, but it's similar:
this is how it's used:

----------


## Dianne

Actually, I hate the title of this thread and wish it could be changed.    Ladies Lounge?    The concept of the thread is fabulous, but I hate to post here as just one of the little meely mouthed girls who have nothing better to do all day then look at fashion accessories.   It reminds me of Scarlet in "Gone With The Wind"

Men are just as frugal, if not more, than women.

Change the thread title to frugal finds !!!   Include everyone, and I'll stay glued to it.

----------


## angelatc

> Actually, I hate the title of this thread and wish it could be changed.    Ladies Lounge?    The concept of the thread is fabulous, but I hate to post here as just one of the little meely mouthed girls who have nothing better to do all day then look at fashion accessories.   It reminds me of Scarlet in "Gone With The Wind"
> 
> Men are just as frugal, if not more, than women.
> 
> Change the thread title to frugal finds !!!   Include everyone, and I'll stay glued to it.



We can talk about menopause when we want them to leave.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> We can talk about menopause when we want them to leave.


LMAO

----------


## amy31416

> Actually, I hate the title of this thread and wish it could be changed.    Ladies Lounge?    The concept of the thread is fabulous, but I hate to post here as just one of the little meely mouthed girls who have nothing better to do all day then look at fashion accessories.   It reminds me of Scarlet in "Gone With The Wind"
> 
> Men are just as frugal, if not more, than women.
> 
> Change the thread title to frugal finds !!!   Include everyone, and I'll stay glued to it.


Ain't nobody more frugal than me, but I learned that from my dad and my grandma.

----------


## Terry1

> Actually, I hate the title of this thread and wish it could be changed.    Ladies Lounge?    The concept of the thread is fabulous, but I hate to post here as just one of the little meely mouthed girls who have nothing better to do all day then look at fashion accessories.   It reminds me of Scarlet in "Gone With The Wind"
> 
> Men are just as frugal, if not more, than women.
> 
> Change the thread title to frugal finds !!!   Include everyone, and I'll stay glued to it.


I apologize if the title offends you Dianne, but when I started this thread, my true intentions were to bring the ladies in the group together--not to exclude the men (whom we all love).  RPF just seems to be male dominated--not that there's anything wrong with that, but I've seen some ladies jump in here I'd never heard from before otherwise, which I thought was awesome.

I guess I'm guilty of being a "meely mouthed girl who has nothing better to do all day" than fashion and accessories.  I do love that stuff, but I also love creative design, gardening and frugal ideas.  It was meant to be a fun thread--sort of a place to escape the heat of politics and religion.  I'm so happy that so many of the ladies have contributed some really great stuff and the men as well, which is always welcome here.

Maybe instead we could just add "gentlemen are welcome?".

----------


## Terry1

> It's a type of punching bag.  This isn't mine, but it's similar:
> this is how it's used:


Very cool.  I didn't know they were called speedbags, I always thought they were called punching bags. Lol

----------


## Suzanimal

Their prices are already ridiculous for a thrift store.




> Goodwill Continues to Move Upscale, Opening Scores of Chic Boutiques
> 
> If you've ever dropped a Prada bag or designer jacket in the Goodwill bin in a moment of altruism, chances are it ended up in one of the 60 fancy boutiques the nonprofit recycler of clothing and other items has opened since 2011.
> 
> The addition of the toney resale stores is a response to a growing demand for thrift shop goods sold in an upscale atmosphere, says Alfred Vanderbilt, spokesperson for Goodwill's New York-New Jersey operations.
> 
> "It's a response to the times," he said. "We definitely have to compete based on people's economic situations more than against other companies."
> 
> ...
> ...

----------


## Terry1

> Their prices are already ridiculous for a thrift store.


I had a Goodwill truck come and pick up some stuff I donated and found out that most of the really great stuff that gets donated is stolen by the employees who are running their own thrift shops, not to mention Goodwill prices on people's used stuff is ridiculous.  The guy boldly told me his own garage was full of stuff that him and his wife regularly steal off the trucks and sell at yard sales or flea markets.  I call the Salvation Army now if I have anything to donate or if I want to shop for bargains.  I have had some really great thrift hauls from shopping there.  

I went into the Goodwill about a year ago just looking around and they had this designer pair of shoes that were pretty well worn and they were asking 8 bucks for them.  I thought that was way too much and shouldn't have gone for more than a couple bucks.  

What's frustrating now is that I can't start shopping for bargains again until I know what I'm going to need after we get in our new house.  I'm still tossing stuff out and donating everything I won't need now.  We just tossed out an entire living room set, couch, loveseat and chair that belonged to the hubs Mom.  I'm getting a new living room set after we move and all new appliances.  I also donated two bedroom sets.  We're downsizing from a five bedroom o a three bedroom--I am basically starting over again.

----------


## amy31416

> I had a Goodwill truck come and pick up some stuff I donated and found out that most of the really great stuff that gets donated is stolen by the employees who are running their own thrift shops, not to mention Goodwill prices on people's used stuff is ridiculous.  The guy boldly told me his own garage was full of stuff that him and his wife regularly steal off the trucks and sell at yard sales or flea markets.  I call the Salvation Army now if I have anything to donate or if I want to shop for bargains.  I have had some really great thrift hauls from shopping there.  
> 
> I went into the Goodwill about a year ago just looking around and they had this designer pair of shoes that were pretty well worn and they were asking 8 bucks for them.  I thought that was way too much and shouldn't have gone for more than a couple bucks.  
> 
> What's frustrating now is that I can't start shopping for bargains again until I know what I'm going to need after we get in our new house.  I'm still tossing stuff out and donating everything I won't need now.  We just tossed out an entire living room set, couch, loveseat and chair that belonged to the hubs Mom.  I'm getting a new living room set after we move and all new appliances.  I also donated two bedroom sets.  We're downsizing from a five bedroom o a three bedroom--I am basically starting over again.


Wish we lived closer together, I'm in the same position.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I had a Goodwill truck come and pick up some stuff I donated and found out that most of the really great stuff that gets donated is stolen by the employees who are running their own thrift shops, not to mention Goodwill prices on people's used stuff is ridiculous.  The guy boldly told me his own garage was full of stuff that him and his wife regularly steal off the trucks and sell at yard sales or flea markets.  I call the Salvation Army now if I have anything to donate or if I want to shop for bargains.  I have had some really great thrift hauls from shopping there.  
> 
> I went into the Goodwill about a year ago just looking around and they had this designer pair of shoes that were pretty well worn and they were asking 8 bucks for them.  I thought that was way too much and shouldn't have gone for more than a couple bucks.  
> 
> What's frustrating now is that I can't start shopping for bargains again until I know what I'm going to need after we get in our new house.  I'm still tossing stuff out and donating everything I won't need now.  We just tossed out an entire living room set, couch, loveseat and chair that belonged to the hubs Mom.  I'm getting a new living room set after we move and all new appliances.  I also donated two bedroom sets.  We're downsizing from a five bedroom o a three bedroom--I am basically starting over again.


I feel your pain. I cleaned out my closet and garage this week and my van is packed with donations. I take my stuff to a little local thrift store or just give away.

----------


## Suzanimal

The Huff Post says culottes are a hot Fall trend. I. Hate. Culottes.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/...ef=mostpopular

----------


## Terry1

> Wish we lived closer together, I'm in the same position.


I wish we did too because I would love to give some of this stuff to a friend who needs it.

----------


## Terry1

> The Huff Post says culottes are a hot Fall trend. I. Hate. Culottes.
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/...ef=mostpopular



I can relate!  Culottes are one piece of clothing that has never been on my body.  They look good on some people, but I can't help remembering my mother wearing those polyester creepers that used to get stuck up her butt.

----------


## Terry1

Ewee---doesn't really do much for me.

----------


## Terry1

The thing that really bugs me about women's fashion is what looks good on who and why are they wearing something that doesn't enhance their best features?  Why would anyone wear something that's too tight for their figure or shows off not so good looking legs or rolls of fat?

If someone can afford decent fitting clothes I can't for the life of me figure out why they wear clingy stuff that shows flabby parts of their bodies.  I mean--I want to hide that stuff---not reveal it!  There's so many pretty blouses and shirts women could wear that are so much more flattering that some latest fashion that really only looks good on some thin hard-bodied teen or a model.  

These are big NO-NO's!   You can't stop aging--but you can stop just plain ugly and disgusting. Lol

----------


## Terry1

I just realized that I'm an organized hoarder.  Yes--I'm finally admitting this to myself now going through 18 years of "frugal finds" I've collected from all over the place.  I have a thing for rugs, drapes and nice linens--I have a huge collection to say the least.  I have them neatly folded in baskets and bins.


I had to stop and realize why I hang on to so much stuff and be honest with myself and this is what I painfully had to come to terms with.  I save stuff because I have a fear that the zombie apocalypse will hit and I'll need it later or maybe someone else I know.  Truth is---do I need 15 extra pillows, 10 comforters, 25 pair of drapes and countless pairs of curtains?  I have baskets I'm trying to work through now and I never realized how stressful it is to let go of this stuff--

I've already filled two 22 CY steel dumpsters and donated a bunch.  I have filled a large rented storage unit and still have tons of crap--this is not good.  So I'm looking at 7 sorted piles of my favorite linens, drapes and curtains wondering what to do.  I have this trembling feeling about letting them all go to charity.  It's not worth the effort to sell this stuff and I have no time to organize a sale at this point--so it's bye-bye--going to charity.  This really hurts.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> The thing that really bugs me about women's fashion is what looks good on who and why are they wearing something that doesn't enhance their best features?  Why would anyone wear something that's too tight for their figure or shows off not so good looking legs or rolls of fat?
> 
> If someone can afford decent fitting clothes I can't for the life of me figure out why they wear clingy stuff that shows flabby parts of their bodies.  I mean--I want to hide that stuff---not reveal it!  There's so many pretty blouses and shirts women could wear that are so much more flattering that some latest fashion that really only looks good on some thin hard-bodied teen or a model.  
> 
> These are big NO-NO's!   You can't stop aging--but you can stop just plain ugly and disgusting. Lol


If you scour the internetz, you'll probably find guys who are really attracted to that body type...

----------


## Carlybee

> I just realized that I'm an organized hoarder.  Yes--I'm finally admitting this to myself now going through 18 years of "frugal finds" I've collected from all over the place.  I have a thing for rugs, drapes and nice linens--I have a huge collection to say the least.  I have them neatly folded in baskets and bins.
> 
> 
> I had to stop and realize why I hang on to so much stuff and be honest with myself and this is what I painfully had to come to terms with.  I save stuff because I have a fear that the zombie apocalypse will hit and I'll need it later or maybe someone else I know.  Truth is---do I need 15 extra pillows, 10 comforters, 25 pair of drapes and countless pairs of curtains?  I have baskets I'm trying to work through now and I never realized how stressful it is to let go of this stuff--
> 
> I've already filled two 22 CY steel dumpsters and donated a bunch.  I have filled a large rented storage unit and still have tons of crap--this is not good.  So I'm looking at 7 sorted piles of my favorite linens, drapes and curtains wondering what to do.  I have this trembling feeling about letting them all go to charity.  It's not worth the effort to sell this stuff and I have no time to organize a sale at this point--so it's bye-bye--going to charity.  This really hurts.


Damn girl. You need me to come up there. I'm the anti-hoarder. I grew up with pack rats and it drives me nuts. After my dad and brother died I had to go clean out all their stuff and I swore I would never be like that. Plus I work for a property mgmt company and have seen pics of a few pretty bad hoarders in some of our residential units. It really is an affliction. A lot of people get anxiety too when they have to get rid of stuff.

----------


## amy31416

> I just realized that I'm an organized hoarder.  Yes--I'm finally admitting this to myself now going through 18 years of "frugal finds" I've collected from all over the place.  I have a thing for rugs, drapes and nice linens--I have a huge collection to say the least.  I have them neatly folded in baskets and bins.
> 
> 
> I had to stop and realize why I hang on to so much stuff and be honest with myself and this is what I painfully had to come to terms with.  I save stuff because I have a fear that the zombie apocalypse will hit and I'll need it later or maybe someone else I know.  Truth is---do I need 15 extra pillows, 10 comforters, 25 pair of drapes and countless pairs of curtains?  I have baskets I'm trying to work through now and I never realized how stressful it is to let go of this stuff--
> 
> I've already filled two 22 CY steel dumpsters and donated a bunch.  I have filled a large rented storage unit and still have tons of crap--this is not good.  So I'm looking at 7 sorted piles of my favorite linens, drapes and curtains wondering what to do.  I have this trembling feeling about letting them all go to charity.  It's not worth the effort to sell this stuff and I have no time to organize a sale at this point--so it's bye-bye--going to charity.  This really hurts.


It's okay. If there's any good stuff you have that I need, I'd pay the postage for you to send it. I lost a ton of things due to my recent breakup, and people like me need people like you. And don't worry about getting rid of things, at some point I'll be in the position to give back.

Just look on Craigslist, there are plenty of people who need the things you've "hoarded."

----------


## Terry1

> Damn girl. You need me to come up there. I'm the anti-hoarder. I grew up with pack rats and it drives me nuts. After my dad and brother died I had to go clean out all their stuff and I swore I would never be like that. Plus I work for a property mgmt company and have seen pics of a few pretty bad hoarders in some of our residential units. It really is an affliction. A lot of people get anxiety too when they have to get rid of stuff.



You'd probably be shaking your head when you see what I've accumulated then.  I think a lot of mine comes from being insecure about the future.  I'm a worrier too.  Hub says I drive him crazy worrying about stuff that hasn't happened yet.   So that translates into hangin on to stuff.  I'm not a messy hoarder, I keep things neat and tidy in bins and boxes and stacked on shelves in the basement.  I'm only going through this stuff now because we're moving and I'm running out of storage at the rental place.  So I'm trying to weed out what I know I won't use and don't need.

Just went through my closet upstairs and tossed out a bunch of pairs of shoes, purses, jewelry, Mary Kay cosmetics and all kinds of crap.  Some of it I'm running over to the donation bin again today.  Not the same bin I did yesterday, cause someone's taken up residence in that one and scared the crap out of me when I dumped my stuff in there. 

How long would it take for you to get here to Massachusetts and do you like to paint?

----------


## Terry1

> It's okay. If there's any good stuff you have that I need, I'd pay the postage for you to send it. I lost a ton of things due to my recent breakup, and people like me need people like you. And don't worry about getting rid of things, at some point I'll be in the position to give back.
> 
> Just look on Craigslist, there are plenty of people who need the things you've "hoarded."


Make a list of what you need and I'll see if I've got anything that might help you out.  I'd be happy to ship it to you--don't worry about postage fees either.

----------


## Terry1

> If you scour the internetz, you'll probably find guys who are really attracted to that body type...


Oh I'm sure you're right, but I'm just saying that even though some of these women aren't bad looking, they detract from their better features by trying to wear stuff that isn't suited to their age or figures.

----------


## angelatc

> It's okay. If there's any good stuff you have that I need, I'd pay the postage for you to send it. I lost a ton of things due to my recent breakup, and people like me need people like you. And don't worry about getting rid of things, at some point I'll be in the position to give back.
> 
> Just look on Craigslist, there are plenty of people who need the things you've "hoarded."


Tell me what you need!   

Terry, if you're donating with jewelry, PLEASE PM me.  I will pay postage for you to send it to me, and will either make you a fair offer, or split what I sold it for.  Out of necessity, I run a small second hand store, and finding a source of jewelry that I can buy cheaply enough to resell is a constant struggle.

----------


## Terry1

> Tell me what you need!   
> 
> Terry, if you're donating with jewelry, PLEASE PM me.  I will pay postage for you to send it to me, and will either make you a fair offer, or split what I can sell it for.  Out of necessity, I run a small second hand store, and finding a source of jewelry that I can buy cheaply enough to resell is a constant struggle.


I wished I'd have known this a couple weeks ago angela because I gave a ton-ton of stuff away already.  Vintage pins, beaded necklaces, earring and all kinds of stuff.  I gave a lot to the little girl across the street who likes to dress-up and her Mom liked a lot of it too.  Let me know what kind of stuff you're looking for in your shop.  I'll see what I've got left, but most of it's already gone.  I have some old pocket and wrist watches, one of which is a collector Micky Mouse pocket watch with a train on it.  It's really nice and I don't want them.  Let me know if you want those.  I'll take some pics if I have time today to show you.

I think that Mickey Mouse watch went for 100.00 on ebay, but I have no need of this stuff.  A lot of it was collected by the hubs Dad that we found after he passed.  You're welcome to anything you want.   

I also found in hub's Dad's stuff a whole box of brand new switch blade knives too.  What am I gonna do with this stuff?  These knives are illegal here in Massachusetts.  He also had a collection of vintage lighters, some are pretty cool.

----------


## angelatc

> I wished I'd have known this a couple weeks ago angela because I gave a ton-ton of stuff away already.  Vintage pins, beaded necklaces, earring and all kinds of stuff.  I gave a lot to the little girl across the street who likes to dress-up and her Mom liked a lot of it too.  Let me know what kind of stuff you're looking for in your shop.  I'll see what I've got left, but most of it's already gone.  I have some old pocket and wrist watches, one of which is a collector Micky Mouse pocket watch with a train on it.  It's really nice and I don't want them.  Let me know if you want those.  I'll take some pics if I have time today to show you.


I want it all.  If it's junk I will bag it up and sell it to the crafters, and if it's valuable I will sell it online.  In general, sparkly things sell.  

I never try to guess what will sell.  I just put it out there and see what happens. This store was not my dream, but I am enjoying it far more than I would have ever guessed!

----------


## Terry1

> I want it all.  If it's junk I will bag it up and sell it to the crafters, and if it's valuable I will sell it online.  In general, sparkly things sell.  
> 
> I never try to guess what will sell.  I just put it out there and see what happens. This store was not my dream, but I am enjoying it far more than I would have ever guessed!


Okay, I'll try to gather it all together, take a pic so you can see what you're getting then.  Give me a little time, because it's all spread out around the house right now and I've got to make another donation run and to the storage place today, but I'll get it all together for you and hopefully have a pic up this weekend.

----------


## angelatc

> I also found in hub's Dad's stuff a whole box of brand new switch blade knives too.  What am I gonna do with this stuff?  These knives are illegal here in Massachusetts.  He also had a collection of vintage lighters, some are pretty cool.


Knives are probably the most sought after items in my store.  And my son collects vintage lighters, so I might buy those and turn them into a CHristmas gift.

----------


## Terry1

> Knives are probably the most sought after items in my store.  And my son collects vintage lighters, so I might buy those and turn them into a CHristmas gift.


I will put them all aside for you.  I need a couple days to get it all together and show you a pic of it all, but they are yours and you're very welcomed to them and I'm so happy that I found a good home for them.

----------


## Terry1

> Knives are probably the most sought after items in my store.  And my son collects vintage lighters, so I might buy those and turn them into a CHristmas gift.


This is only just a few of those things I was talking about, I have a lot more, but these were handy in one of my junk drawers.  Hubs Dad used to collect watches--all kinds.  These are cheap ones, but I have others.  Here's a switch blade vintage lighter and some kind of little leatherman.  This stuff is all over the house that the FIL left before he passed away.  I'll get pics of the rest of the stuff.

----------


## angelatc

That lighter will make my son very happy - that's cool!

----------


## Terry1

> That lighter will make my son very happy - that's cool!


More stuff I found in a box in the basement:

----------


## Terry1

That key ring lighter has an LED and laser light on it--Lol.  You should see some of these lighters.  I think some of it was carried over to storage because I couldn't find that plastic bin that had everything in it, but when I find it, I'll send it all to you.

That box of switchblades all have Harley Davidson logos on them.  Hubs Dad owned a lot of Harley's.  We had a lot of Harley stuff too.

You might be able to make a little money on some of this stuff.  I just saw that Mickey Mouse watch on ebay selling for 150.00.  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DISNEY-MICKE...item1ea0be83aa

I have no use for this stuff, it's just been sitting in boxes and I didn't want to throw it out.

----------


## angelatc

> That key ring lighter has an LED and laser light on it--Lol.  You should see some of these lighters.  I think some of it was carried over to storage because I couldn't find that plastic bin that had everything in it, but when I find it, I'll send it all to you.
> 
> That box of switchblades all have Harley Davidson logos on them.  Hubs Dad owned a lot of Harley's.  We had a lot of Harley stuff too.
> 
> You might be able to make a little money on some of this stuff.  I just saw that Mickey Mouse watch on ebay selling for 150.00.  
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DISNEY-MICKE...item1ea0be83aa
> 
> I have no use for this stuff, it's just been sitting in boxes and I didn't want to throw it out.


I can't wait!  It will be like Christmas.  And it will all go to good homes. I am not really about money, although it's a necessity.  The best part of the job is hooking people up with stuff they love.  And if I happen to love it too?  Then it costs more.

----------


## amy31416

> Make a list of what you need and I'll see if I've got anything that might help you out.  I'd be happy to ship it to you--don't worry about postage fees either.





> Tell me what you need!   
> 
> Terry, if you're donating with jewelry, PLEASE PM me.  I will pay postage for you to send it to me, and will either make you a fair offer, or split what I sold it for.  Out of necessity, I run a small second hand store, and finding a source of jewelry that I can buy cheaply enough to resell is a constant struggle.


Terry--will do once I'm entirely unpacked. You're a sweetheart.

What kind of jewelry are you looking for Angela?

----------


## amy31416

Oh Terry, that's some nifty stuff you have. Wish you lived closer, I have a crap-ton of boxes and packing material.

If anyone around Youngstown/Cleveland/Pittsburgh needs anything like that, let me know.

----------


## Terry1

> Terry--will do once I'm entirely unpacked. You're a sweetheart.
> 
> What kind of jewelry are you looking for Angela?


Hey, I appreciate Angie giving this stuff a home.  Her shop is the perfect place for some of these items that I had no idea what to do with.  There will be a lot more too.

----------


## Anti Federalist

And there's nothing wrong with that.

Men and women do not need to "hang out" all the time, and need to have time to talk about what universally interests them.

I won't be hanging out to muck it up, looking for fashion tips for *me*.




> I apologize if the title offends you Dianne, but when I started this thread, my true intentions were to bring the ladies in the group together--not to exclude the men (whom we all love).  RPF just seems to be male dominated--not that there's anything wrong with that, but I've seen some ladies jump in here I'd never heard from before otherwise, which I thought was awesome.
> 
> I guess I'm guilty of being a "meely mouthed girl who has nothing better to do all day" than fashion and accessories.  I do love that stuff, but I also love creative design, gardening and frugal ideas.  It was meant to be a fun thread--sort of a place to escape the heat of politics and religion.  I'm so happy that so many of the ladies have contributed some really great stuff and the men as well, which is always welcome here.
> 
> Maybe instead we could just add "gentlemen are welcome?".

----------


## amy31416

> And there's nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Men and women do not need to "hang out" all the time, and need to have time to talk about what universally interests them.
> 
> I won't be hanging out to muck it up, looking for fashion tips for *me*.



Oh shaddap and git yerself a thong with a diaper.

----------


## angelatc

> Hey, I appreciate Angie giving this stuff a home.  Her shop is the perfect place for some of these items that I had no idea what to do with.  There will be a lot more too.


Harley stuff is very popular,  and I would be shocked if you didn't already get a PM or 2 about what you have.  

The linens and such have value, but I don't have the time or space required to sell them.  You can always put them on the curb and post it in the Free section of Craigslist. That will keep you from actually dealing with people.   Somewhere there's someone for all of it.  

Amy, costume jewelry sells. Not for a lot though.  But the ladies love finding their little trinkets.  Like I said, shiny things sell.  I don't think I have ever had any real gems or gold - it's all costume jewelry.    

And also Amy - if you need used kitchen appliances, honestly let me know. THey are not big sellers, and I am always happy to free up shelf space.

----------


## Terry1

> Harley stuff is very popular,  and I would be shocked if you didn't already get a PM or 2 about what you have.  
> 
> The linens and such have value, but I don't have the time or space required to sell them.  You can always put them on the curb and post it in the Free section of Craigslist. That will keep you from actually dealing with people.   Somewhere there's someone for all of it.  
> 
> Amy, costume jewelry sells. Not for a lot though.  But the ladies love finding their little trinkets.  Like I said, shiny things sell.  I don't think I have ever had any real gems or gold - it's all costume jewelry.    
> 
> And also Amy - if you need used kitchen appliances, honestly let me know. THey are not big sellers, and I am always happy to free up shelf space.



Okay, dug around in boxes and found these.  Some is gold and some isn't, but you'll see when you get these.  I have miscl. odd pieces (for crafters), some of this is very old vintage stuff and some isn't.  You're getting the whole pile.  

Amy:  After we get moved and I start going through stuff to see what I actually need, send me a list of stuff you need and if there's anything I have, I'll ship it to you.  This will probably be months from now, but the offer's good any time you need it.

----------


## amy31416

Thanks guys. At this point, I just need linens--like curtains, sheets, pillows, towels. Oh yeah, and send me a washer and a dryer and a pool boy, and a pool.

Serious on the linens.

----------


## angelatc

> Thanks guys. At this point, I just need linens--like curtains, sheets, pillows, towels. Oh yeah, and send me a washer and a dryer and a pool boy, and a pool.
> 
> Serious on the linens.


What size bed(s) and window(s)?

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

Hey now this is unfair. If there's a ladies lounge, I demand a Man Cave!!!

----------


## opal

> More stuff I found in a box in the basement:


*thud*  blast from the past.. many moves ago I had a knife very similar to that green one, but it was an orange sort of color.. rusty color almost.  Good knife - clipped on pockets well too.  I have no clue what happened to it.. can't even remember which decade I last saw it.

----------


## opal

> Hey now this is unfair. If there's a ladies lounge, I demand a Man Cave!!!


If you build it, they will come

----------


## opal

> Thanks guys. At this point, I just need linens--like curtains, sheets, pillows, towels. Oh yeah, and send me a washer and a dryer and a pool boy, and a pool.
> 
> Serious on the linens.


I like Tuesday Morning for bed linens.. have had sheets from there that last years before they go all pilly

----------


## amy31416

> What size bed(s) and window(s)?


Twin beds, standard size windows. Doesn't really matter on the window size--I'll adapt. Haven't been able to find my measuring tape.

----------


## Terry1

> Twin beds, standard size windows. Doesn't really matter on the window size--I'll adapt. Haven't been able to find my measuring tape.


What rooms do you need?  What colors do you like?

----------


## amy31416

> What rooms do you need?  What colors do you like?


Bedrooms are not done yet. My favorite color is green, but I like all colors and can make most anything work.

----------


## Terry1

> *thud*  blast from the past.. many moves ago I had a knife very similar to that green one, but it was an orange sort of color.. rusty color almost.  Good knife - clipped on pockets well too.  I have no clue what happened to it.. can't even remember which decade I last saw it.


I don't even know how old some of this stuff is.  I have a ton of switch blades though.  Hubs Dad collected some really strange stuff.  Most of that old jewelry came from his Moms house after we inherited that.  I just boxed this stuff up and put it in the basement and there it sat for years now.

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

Ladies, you post in the man cave, you accept the consequences:

----------


## amy31416

> Ladies, you post in the man cave, you accept the consequences:


Oh you just wait, son. You'll get yours.

----------


## Terry1

> Bedrooms are not done yet. My favorite color is green, but I like all colors and can make most anything work.


I know I have some you'd like then.  It'll be a while before I can access them because they're buried in storage right now, but as soon as I can get to them which will be in a couple or three months, I'll ship them to you.   I have some nice green curtains and some cute curtains for a little girls room too.  They're pink with valances and I have some white Priscilla's with valances too.

----------


## amy31416

> I know I have some you'd like then.  It'll be a while before I can access them because they're buried in storage right now, but as soon as I can get to them which will be in a couple or three months, I'll ship them to you.   I have some nice green curtains and some cute curtains for a little girls room too.  They're pink with valances and I have some white Priscilla's with valances too.


She'd love that. I got some curtains for her from a garage sale, and she hates them. 

By the way, if anyone needs tools of almost any sort, I can probably hook you up.

----------


## Terry1



----------


## angelatc

> Ladies, you post in the man cave, you accept the consequences:


$#@! you, $#@!.

----------


## angelatc

And now, for something completely different. Has Sarah Palin created a Pinterest-worthy jacket repurposing jumbo paperclips?




Or what?

----------


## amy31416

> And now, for something completely different. Has Sarah Palin created a Pinterest-worthy jacket repurposing jumbo paperclips?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or what?


Could be giant safety pins. Hard to say.

----------


## wizardwatson

> Ladies, you post in the man cave, you accept the consequences:


[I watched all 10 minutes, sadly.  Now I want to rewatch like 3 of his movies.]

The important thing is to respect the space.  We shouldn't discourage cross-gender participation so much as efforts to post on topic.

You must channel your inner chick.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hasKmDr1yrA




Now I want to watch Pride and Prejudice.

----------


## amy31416

My little one is staying overnight with her cousin, tomorrow morning I'm taking a bath and getting closer to fixing up my and her bedroom. That's a bargain!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> My little one is staying overnight with her cousin,* tomorrow morning I'm taking a bath and getting closer to fixing up my and her bedroom*. That's a bargain!


w00t!  ...oh, pics by Monday evening or it didn't happen.

----------


## amy31416

> w00t!  ...oh, pics by Monday evening or it didn't happen.


I will not be sending anyone a pic of my kid's bedroom.

----------


## angelatc

This GIF is a little boy seeing the color red for the first time, thanks to some cool glasses that allow people with red-green color blindness process those colors.




Story here: http://mashable.com/2015/08/29/boy-s...or-first-time/

Glasses here: http://enchroma.com/technology/

Because chicks dig kids and science, of course.

----------


## Suzanimal

I got an email from Old Navy promoting a sale and I had an extra 30% off coupon code so I checked out their fall sweaters. I can usually find a few things there that I like but it seems grunge is back in style. WTF?

----------


## angelatc

> I got an email from Old Navy promoting a sale and I had an extra 30% off coupon code so I checked out their fall sweaters. I can usually find a few things there that I like but it seems grunge is back in style. WTF?


wOW - i  see what you mean

----------


## Danke

> I will not be sending anyone a pic of my kid's bedroom.


Chip in to get Amy a sorely needed interior decorator.

----------


## amy31416

> Chip in to get Amy a sorely needed interior decorator.


No chip-in needed, I'll just hire you for a couple of sandwiches.  I have all the best ideas...

----------


## Danke

> No chip-in needed, I'll just hire you for a couple of sandwiches.  I have all the best ideas...


You sound like you need a gay guy.   Have you contacted HB?  You should take him up on his offer.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> You sound like you need a gay guy.   Have you contacted HB?  You should take him up on his offer.


Why would she contact me?  I don't haz teh ghey.  You and eduardo should team up for this project.  Make a series of dates out of it and so on.  You'll be a cute couple.   Amy, I haven't seen danke's portfolio, but he's certainly gay enough for your project.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

My new haul is a copy of "La Campanella" for violin.  Just a few bucks @ amazon.

----------


## Suzanimal

> My new haul is a copy of "La Campanella" for violin.  Just a few bucks @ amazon.


You play violin?

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Where did this thing that heavenlyboy is gay and likes trannies come from? It seems like it's been a running joke from the time I joined.

----------


## Danke

> You play violin?


And the piccolo.

----------


## Danke

> Where did this thing that heavenlyboy is gay and likes trannies come from? It seems like it's been a running joke from the time I joined.


~Hugz~

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Where did this thing that heavenlyboy is gay and likes trannies come from? It seems like it's been a running joke from the time I joined.


Just a running gag that's been around for friggin' ever.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> You play violin?


Yup. a few dozen other instruments, too.   Not my primary instrument, though.  I'm arranging this piece for electric guitar.  I'll learn it on violin when I'm better at it.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Yup. a few dozen other instruments, too.   Not my primary instrument, though.  I'm arranging this piece for electric guitar.  I'll learn it on violin when I'm better at it.


I knew you played a few things and I remember telling you I play the violin but I didn't remember that you played. Nice.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> ~Hugz~


I started that meme a few years ago when I made the "free hugs for all of you" thread.  Most people around here were down in the dumps about life generally and politics especially, so I benevolently began giving out free hugs.

----------


## Danke

> Where did this thing that heavenlyboy is gay and likes trannies come from? It seems like it's been a running joke from the time I joined.

----------


## Suzanimal

Got an email about a Ralph Lauren sale at Macy's so I went to see if there were any good deals and came across this




> Lauren Ralph Lauren Stretch Slim-Fit Pants
> *$898.00*


For that price you'd think they'd be made out of the eyelashes of sweatshop child laborers but nooooo....




> Cotton/viscose/elastane


http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/l...%26slotId%3D89


There is one good deal. I bought this sweater over the summer. It doesn't photograph very well but it really looks great on. They also have it in black online (they didn't in the store when I bought it) but they're out of my size (M).



http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/l...%26slotId%3D62



FYI, They have the white one at Ralph Lauren for 29.99 but it's only available in an xl.  http://www.ralphlauren.com/product/i...uctId=60649036

Here it is in the black. It photographs better in this color. I found this in my size at Ralph Lauren but it's 80.00 there.

----------


## angelatc

Donde esta Terry?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Donde esta Terry?


She hasn't been here since the 4th. I bet she's moving.

----------


## Suzanimal

Scored at the Nine West outlet store. Two pair of shoes for 90.00.

----------


## Suzanimal

A vagina purse.






> “It’s a conversation piece. I realize my product is nothing like anyone’s seen before,” she says. Though some of the discussions have veered into inappropriate territory, she encourages Pussy Pouch’s wearers to take the higher ground. “It’s a greater conversation about the female body and women not being afraid to own their bodies.”
> 
> And that conversation is the ultimate goal. “I want the bags to create a discussion about policing female sexuality and make the word ‘pussy’ not taboo. Make female genitalia a topic to be discussed,” says Feinberg. 
> 
> And in case you were wondering, she owns her femininity by carrying the vajazzled crossbody bag everyday.
> 
> Pussy pouches, $160-$895 with extra fees for vajazzling, damnsel.com  
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/style/beyonce-...727416008.html

----------


## opal

*shakes head in dismay for the decline in her own gender*

----------


## Spikender

> 


The girl on the right is wearing "problem glasses" so you know there's trouble afoot.

----------


## Suzanimal

It poured down rain here all day so I did some online shopping. I found a new website http://www.shein.com and their prices are amazing. Be careful about the sizing, though. I went by measurements and my size was all over the place. They give you 35% off and free shipping with a $25.00 purchase.

Here's what I got
17.00 - 35%



20.00 - 35%



7.50 - 35%
These were one size fits all but I thought they were too funny not to buy.



I also had a gift card and coupon for Old Navy and FINALLY found the perfect pants for St Patty's day pub crawl.

----------


## euphemia

Hanes.com has a horrible web site, but it has bra styles and sizes that work well for me.  

It's not every day you can find a 34 long.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> It poured down rain here all day so I did some online shopping. I found a new website http://www.shein.com and their prices are amazing. Be careful about the sizing, though. I went by measurements and my size was all over the place. They give you 35% off and free shipping with a $25.00 purchase.
> 
> Here's what I got
> 17.00 - 35%
> 
> 
> 20.00 - 35%
> 
> 
> ...


Bumping this for danke. He's always looking for new fashions.

----------


## angelatc

I love that dress.  

Thanks for the bra tip. I hate buying them.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I love that dress.  
> 
> Thanks for the bra tip.* I hate buying them.*


As does danke. Apparently he's got oddly sized ginormous moobs.

----------


## euphemia

Happy to be of help to so many people.

----------


## Suzanimal

> As does danke. Apparently he's got oddly sized ginormous moobs.


You've seen Danke's moobies?

----------


## angelatc

> You've seen Danke's moobies?


Perish the thought. What has been seen cannot be unseen!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> You've seen Danke's moobies?


There are several pics of them floating around RPFs. Everyone's seen them. And can't unsee them.

----------


## Suzanimal

> There are several pics of them floating around RPFs. Everyone's seen them. And can't unsee them.


I haven't seen them.

----------


## Terry1

> Donde esta Terry?


Sent you a PM.  So much has happened since I've been out.  Had an accident, was laid up for almost a month.  Hubby accidentally carted your box along with all of the boxes to storage and it's been there ever since packed in the back.  Just getting to it this week.  So sorry for the delay.  We're not selling the house now.  After we totally renovated this one and seen the prices of the crap out there that needs work, more than ours did, we decided to stay put here.

We have lost our sweet Amy and I'm in shock over this because I had curtains set aside for her.  This is all so much for me to take in here, *tears*.

----------


## Terry1

Okay then, after balling my eyes out yesterday in here, I'm moving on to happier thoughts here and this is what's been going on at my house lately.  So we decided not to move because we looked at tons-tons of properties and there was nothing in our budget that impressed us.  The ones that did were way over-priced ridiculously so too.  So after decluttering over 45 cyds of crap out of the house, completely gutting our upstairs and repairing the deck and walk path out front, we spent 15,000.00.  Yes we did and I will never hoard crap again seeing how much it cost us to get rid of it. Lol

So here's just some of the improvements we've made lately.  Last years snow literally broke the support underneath and it cost 3K just to fix that and replace some of the boards here.

----------


## Terry1

...

----------


## Suzanimal

Wow, good for you, Terry. Looks like the kitty cat was helping in one pic.

----------


## Terry1

Repainted literally everything downstairs.

And we thought our ceilings looked white before we started painting. Lol







After painting all of the old woodwork white, here's what the dining room looked like.

----------


## Terry1

Bay window in dining room shades are up now.

----------


## Terry1

> Wow, good for you, Terry. Looks like the kitty cat was helping in one pic.


Lol, yeah that's Surry boy.  He keeps an eye on things and brings home a chipmunk or mouse for supper almost every night.

----------


## Terry1

More pics here.  I did the walk path in front of the house too.  It's not as easy as Youtube makes it look either. Lol


Old walk path.

----------


## angelatc

Wow what a change! That front walk looks amazing! 

I am happy you are at least going to be able to enjoy all this work you're putting into this house.

----------


## Terry1

Okay,  here's my next project.  I'm going to paint the old yellow crushed velvet fabric on some beautiful vintage chairs I have.  Here's a good vid on how to do that.  Don't buy those spray cans to paint fabric, they're really expensive and don't cover well and you have to use a ton of them.

----------


## Terry1

> Wow what a change! That front walk looks amazing! 
> 
> I am happy you are at least going to be able to enjoy all this work you're putting into this house.


Thanks Angie, I was laid up for so long after I fell at the storage unit, so I'm just now getting back into working on the house again.  We hired a college kid to help us.  He's painting in that pic I posted and he's cheap too! Lolz   Really excited about getting things done I've been wanting to do for years now.

----------


## Terry1

Oh yeah, I wanted to share this pic of those shades again.  I didn't even know they made these until I was looking for something cheap and easy to put in the bay windows in the dining room.  These are called Redi shades, they come in paper and fabric and there's no hardware involved in these at all.  You just cut them to fit with a knife and stick them right to the wood or plastic in the window.  I got the fabric ones because they last for years.  You can fan them at the bottom with the clips or just leave them straight across.  I love these things and they are dirt cheap on Amazon.

----------


## Terry1

Outside view of the shades.  You can buy these in light blocking or light filtering to let in the light, but you can't see through them from the outside at night.  Total privacy either way.

----------


## Terry1

Yet another cheap and easy idea for making fake window panes I thought about doing.  All you use is white electrical tape and measure for the panes.



More faking it with white electrical tape, amazing hu.

----------


## euphemia

We live in a relatively low income area.  Halloween is Saturday.  Most of the kids don't even know what Halloween is, except they take a bag and people will give them candy.  We haven't seen many visitors over the last few years, but we participate.  I really don't like to give candy because a lot of our visitors are very tiny and probably too young for a lot of sugar.

Today I found snack size packs of crackers and juice boxes at Dollar Tree.  And neon colored pencils.  If we run out, it will add to about $.30 a child--entirely doable for us.  We will have a chance to greet the families and give them something non-candy.  We don't have little kids at home.  We watch our weight, so we can definitely use the leftovers.

----------


## Suzanimal

> We live in a relatively low income area.  Halloween is Saturday.  Most of the kids don't even know what Halloween is, except they take a bag and people will give them candy.  We haven't seen many visitors over the last few years, but we participate.  I really don't like to give candy because a lot of our visitors are very tiny and probably too young for a lot of sugar.
> 
> Today I found snack size packs of crackers and juice boxes at Dollar Tree.  And neon colored pencils.  If we run out, it will add to about $.30 a child--entirely doable for us.  We will have a chance to greet the families and give them something non-candy.  We don't have little kids at home.  We watch our weight, so we can definitely use the leftovers.


We do FULL SIZED candy bars and never have leftovers. We get a TON of trick or treaters - our subdivision is in a rural area and all the kids from the nearby farms come down our street on hay rides pulled by tractors. It's a blast.

----------


## euphemia

That sounds like a lot of fun.  We are right in the city.  A lot of churches do something to keep the activities confined to people they know, and that's great.  Our church is rather affluent and is in a different part of town than where we live.  So we do something small, more as a way to greet the neighbors.  Over the years we have been called on to help navigate the 911 system for injuries and illnesses or help children when their parents can't understand paperwork from school, etc.  We mostly mind our own business the rest of the time.

----------


## Suzanimal

> That sounds like a lot of fun.  We are right in the city.  A lot of churches do something to keep the activities confined to people they know, and that's great.  Our church is rather affluent and is in a different part of town than where we live.  So we do something small, more as a way to greet the neighbors.  Over the years we have been called on to help navigate the 911 system for injuries and illnesses or help children when their parents can't understand paperwork from school, etc.  We mostly mind our own business the rest of the time.


That's nice.  When my kids were little we did trunk or treat at church. Our church has a trunk decorating contest and I won 2nd place for my mouth. I opened the back of the minivan, lined it with red plastic tablecloths, made a tongue out of pillows covered with red tablecloths, cut teeth out of foam board and made big lips. It was funny as hell but another family did a really cool Twilight Zone theme and we lost.

----------


## euphemia

That sounds fun.  We have never done a Trunk or Treat because the families in our church seem to have a lot of money.  Our neighborhood is filled with families where both parents work long hours for low pay.  

If I think about it, I might do small bottles of water for the adults.  It is raining today but should clear up by Saturday.

----------


## euphemia

My husband and I are almost shellshocked.  We ran out of treats.  That hasn't happened in over 20 years.  

We saw some costumes.  Most were just in regular clothes.  We had a group of about 10 kind of big guys.  We smiled and gave them their little snack crackers, juice, and pencils.  We had one more group after that and then we were done.  

Lots of nice families, though.

----------


## Suzanimal

Whilst I was at the mall of Georgia today on official broke ass Iphone business, I decided to go for some retail therapy and found a very nice pair of cream slacks at White House/Black Market but they didn't have my size. Their customer service is excellent, though and they are having the correct size shipped to my house. A little rant here about sizing. Nicer stores have started vanity sizing their clothes, it's a pain in the ass and completely ridiculous. I usually wear a 4 or 6 petite depending on the cut but at WH/BM I needed a 2 petite - I'm nowhere near a 2. It pisses me off because I waste my time trying on the wrong sizes and figure the cut of the clothes is wrong. I almost walked out on the pants but the sales lady insisted I try on a 2 regular to see how they fit. (perfect, just too long) I would've been sad if I couldn't have bought those pants because I've been looking for a nice pair of cream slacks for a couple of years. 

They look white in the pic but they're actually cream.

----------


## euphemia

There is a WH/BM at OpryMills Mall.  I'm all about vanity sizing right now.

----------


## Suzanimal

> There is a WH/BM at OpryMills Mall.  I'm all about vanity sizing right now.


http://www.whitehouseblackmarket.com...re_locator.jsp

----------


## Suzanimal

> There is a WH/BM at OpryMills Mall.  I'm all about vanity sizing right now.


I actually think a lot of stores started vanity sizing. When I was a in my early twenties I wore a 6 and there's no way I'm the same size or smaller. I think by early nineties standards, I wear an 8 but by today's standards I'm wearing a 4/6. I also noticed I tried on a pair of 4 pants in the store at Old Navy and a few weeks later I got a coupon code via emal and decided to buy the pants. Since I had tried them on, I bought the 4's but when they came in the mail, they were too small. I had to take them to the store to exchange them for the SAME size that fit. The sales lady didn't believe so I tried them both on and showed her.

----------


## Danke

> The sales lady didn't believe so I tried them both on and showed her.


Does MrAnimal know about this, did you have a  chaperone ?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Does MrAnimal know about this, did you have a  chaperone ?


Shhhh....it's our secret. I slipped out of my shock collar that day had some quality pants free time at Old Navy. I heard there were sailors there but there was only a gay guy and a young lady.

----------


## Dr. Dog

> Whilst I was at the mall of Georgia today on official broke ass Iphone business, I decided to go for some retail therapy and found a very nice pair of cream slacks at White House/Black Market but they didn't have my size. Their customer service is excellent, though and they are having the correct size shipped to my house. A little rant here about sizing. Nicer stores have started vanity sizing their clothes, it's a pain in the ass and completely ridiculous. I usually wear a 4 or 6 petite depending on the cut but at WH/BM I needed a 2 petite - I'm nowhere near a 2. It pisses me off because I waste my time trying on the wrong sizes and figure the cut of the clothes is wrong. I almost walked out on the pants but the sales lady insisted I try on a 2 regular to see how they fit. (perfect, just too long) I would've been sad if I couldn't have bought those pants because I've been looking for a nice pair of cream slacks for a couple of years. 
> 
> They look white in the pic but they're actually cream.


Can you wear those past Labor Day?

----------


## Dr. Dog

Oh, I have to say. They just opened a Pottery Barn down the road and I'm in love with that store. I can't believe I'd never been to one before.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Can you wear those past Labor Day?


Yes, they're cream - not white and they will look lovely. However, the fashionistas are trying to push white white for winter this year.

http://www.vogue.com/13280400/street...-winter-white/

----------


## Suzanimal

> Oh, I have to say. They just opened a Pottery Barn down the road and I'm in love with that store. I can't believe I'd never been to one before.


I'm not into pottery.

----------


## Dr. Dog

> I'm not into pottery.


Come to think of it, I didn't see a single pot at Pottery Barn.

----------


## angelatc

> Okay,  here's my next project.  I'm going to paint the old yellow crushed velvet fabric on some beautiful vintage chairs I have.  Here's a good vid on how to do that.  Don't buy those spray cans to paint fabric, they're really expensive and don't cover well and you have to use a ton of them.


Let me know how this goes.  I can't imagine it working out well long term but I know it's all the rage. I"ve been repainting furniture with chalk paint I mixed up from old paint that was just laying around and so far it's been very productive.

----------


## presence

Hey ladies... U know about *camelcamelcamel* ???


http://camelcamelcamel.com/Apple-iPh...context=browse







Historical price charts for every item on amazon.  Buy low hanging fruit

----------


## Suzanimal

Now I have! Very nice, thanks!




> Hey ladies... U know about *camelcamelcamel* ???
> 
> 
> http://camelcamelcamel.com/Apple-iPh...context=browse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> Okay,  here's my next project.  I'm going to paint the old yellow crushed velvet fabric on some beautiful vintage chairs I have.  Here's a good vid on how to do that.  Don't buy those spray cans to paint fabric, they're really expensive and don't cover well and you have to use a ton of them.


I've painted fabric (a rocker/swivel nursery chair) making my own fabric paint (acrylic paint + fabric medium) and its held up really well and I really, really love it.

Annie Sloan isn't much different from other brands of chalk paint, but 2-3x the price, so people know...   I've heard great things about Milk Paint on fabric, too.

----------


## Suzanimal

Some photos of my back porch (It's a four seasons room). I finally hung some stuff. The clocks are driving Mr Animal crazy because I didn't put any batteries in them and set them all to the same time.

----------


## Suzanimal

> It poured down rain here all day so I did some online shopping. I found a new website http://www.shein.com and their prices are amazing. Be careful about the sizing, though. I went by measurements and my size was all over the place. They give you 35% off and free shipping with a $25.00 purchase.
> 
> Here's what I got
> 17.00 - 35%
> 
> 
> 
> 20.00 - 35%
> 
> ...



I wore a dress I bought at this website to a Christmas party and it looked great so I decided to go back and order the dress in a cream color. As I was poking around the site, I came across this...

Black Deep V Neck Self-Tie Pockets Chiffon Dress *Slutty* Longsleeve Kafta
http://us.shein.com/Black-Deep-V-Nec...-cat-1727.html

If you search "slutty" on the site, you get a lot of hits.

I also noticed this...

*Cheap* Wholesale Vintage Style Four Pieces Black Ring Set
http://us.shein.com/Cheap-Wholesale-...-cat-1759.html

"Cheap" also gets a lot of hits.

----------


## opal

omg.. that's one of those sites that everyfreekinwhere ya put the mouse.. some popup blocks something.  Not add pop ups though.. the menus from the top bar.. the large views of the item (that don't fit on my huge PC screen).  torrid is another one.. impossible to shop because of how their site works

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I wore a dress I bought at this website to a Christmas party and it looked great so I decided to go back and order the dress in a cream color. As I was poking around the site, I came across this...
> 
> Black Deep V Neck Self-Tie Pockets Chiffon Dress *Slutty* Longsleeve Kafta
> http://us.shein.com/Black-Deep-V-Nec...-cat-1727.html
> 
> If you search "slutty" on the site, you get a lot of hits.
> 
> I also noticed this...
> 
> ...


I thought this was cute

----------


## Danke

> I thought this was cute


Bring it on your next voyage.

----------


## CarolMyers

Hi Suzanimal, really nice boots!

_________________________________________________
http://www.faearch.com/search/usa/fo...r/boots/3/?l=2

----------


## Suzanimal

> Hi Suzanimal, really nice boots!


Thanks! And welcome to the forum, we could use some more wimmen folk around here. 

See what I mean? That's a damn lumberjack dress...O_o
(Bless your heart, I love you, AF, but that's not "cute".)




> I thought this was cute

----------


## Suzanimal

That could get awkward.
Don't crash the site, fellas. There's no nudity in the video.

Dress Becomes Transparent When You Are Turned On

----------


## opal

well.. mood ring technology used for something else.. how many years ago did mood rings happen? 40?

----------


## Suzanimal

> well.. mood ring technology used for something else.. how many years ago did mood rings happen? 40?


I need to crack that bad boy out and test it now that I'm more in touch with my feelings.

Nutty new trend showing up at fashion week...the penis necklace. I'm not sure about the single pearl earring. I guess that's there to let people know you're gay if they missed the penis necklace hint. O_o

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> That could get awkward.
> Don't crash the site, fellas. There's no nudity in the video.
> 
> Dress Becomes Transparent When You Are Turned On


Actually, there is nudity in there (boobies). Suz, are you getting these barely-there things to model for Mr animal or what?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Actually, there is nudity in there (boobies).


I thought she covered her nipples. Boobies don't count if ya can't see the nip.




> Suz, are you getting these barely-there things to model for Mr animal or what?


Gotta keep things spicy.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

n/m... I clicked on a thumbnail thing instead of play. My fail.

----------


## Danke

> I need to crack that bad boy out and test it now that I'm more in touch with my feelings.
> 
> Nutty new trend showing up at fashion week...the penis necklace. I'm not sure about the single pearl earring. I guess that's there to let people know you're gay if they missed the penis necklace hint. O_o


For Suzi:

----------


## Suzanimal

That was a bunch foreign mumbo jumbo. 




> For Suzi:

----------


## Danke

> That was a bunch foreign mumbo jumbo.




Sweden's Giant Snow Penis Was Erased... So This Man Created An Even Bigger One
"No one can get offended by the penis. It can’t be seen from the ground."

Ed Mazza

Overnight Editor, The Huffington Post


The giant snow penis cannot be stopped.

Emilian Sava, one of the workers who had to clear a giant snow penis from a park in Sweden, felt so guilty about the act of phallic vandalism that he erected his own giant snow schlong, according to The Local.

And in what may be the world's greatest display of penis envy, the new snow penis is much more massive than the old one.

The original penis was carved into the snow over a frozen moat in Kungsparken (King's Park) in the city of Gothenburg. It quickly aroused complaints from members of the community.

Since the ice on the moat was unstable, they needed a giant tool to erase the penis:

Now there's a new penis in Gothenburg -- created with a snowblower by Sava -- and this one is so big that it's hard to complain about.

"No one can get offended by the penis. It can’t be seen from the ground," Sava told regional newspaper GT, according to The Local.

The new penis is indeed best appreciated from above:

The removal of the original penis led to the creation of a "restore the snow penis" Facebook group, which quickly achieved more than 3,300 likes.

"It is absolutely a frivolous thing, but also a form of popular creativity," Andreas Holmgren, the creator of the Facebook group, told Göteborgs-Posten, according to a translation from Citylab. "When an established artist paints a penis in oil paint, he can hang in a frame in a gallery. But if an ordinary citizen draws a penis in the snow, it’s the obscene and must be removed. I mean it’s just about who the creator is.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/...b0d8cc10999534

----------


## Suzanimal

I didn't realize they were erasing the first one, it looked like he was coloring it in to me. I thought maybe they were turning it into a BBC.




> Sweden's Giant Snow Penis Was Erased... So This Man Created An Even Bigger One
> "No one can get offended by the penis. It can’t be seen from the ground."
> 
> Ed Mazza
> 
> Overnight Editor, The Huffington Post
> 
> 
> The giant snow penis cannot be stopped.
> ...

----------


## Danke

> I didn't realize they were erasing the first one, it looked like he was coloring it in to me. I thought maybe they were turning it into a BBC.


Sorry to disappoint.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Sorry to disappoint.


No prob. You're not the first man to disappoint me with a penis.

----------


## Danke

> No prob. You're not the first man to disappoint me with a penis.


We know, we know.

----------


## opal

> I've painted fabric (a rocker/swivel nursery chair) making my own fabric paint (acrylic paint + fabric medium) and its held up really well and I really, really love it.
> 
> Annie Sloan isn't much different from other brands of chalk paint, but 2-3x the price, so people know...   I've heard great things about Milk Paint on fabric, too.



Anyone know if you can do this to carpet?

----------


## Suzanimal

I've been cleaning out my closet since yesterday morning. I'm still not done but I'm close. How many purses is "too many"?*sigh* Mr Animal just doesn't understand the relationship between a woman and her accessories. They really are the difference between looking just okay and sharp.

----------


## angelatc

And once again, what happened to Terry?  Anybody heard from her?

----------


## pcosmar

> And once again, what happened to Terry?  Anybody heard from her?


No idea..

I was just peeking in this thread (voyeuristic streak)




> No prob. You're not the first man to disappoint me with a penis.






> Anyone know if you can do this to carpet?


And I have no further comment.

----------


## Suzanimal

Cleaned out my closet last weekend. It was bad.



Ten big black bags to Goodwill later...

Yay!



My cool St Pat's hat and t-shirt. I also have a green coat and plaid pants to complete the "look". Mr Animal thinks the t-shirt is a bad idea (I'm going on a pub crawl) but I think it's okay.

----------


## euphemia

Well done.

----------


## angelatc

I have a system.  In my system, I sort my tops by long sleeve and short sleeve.  Then as I wear launder and return, this time of year my tops are all long sleeves, so I hang them all to the right of the short sleeves.  When spring rolls around, anything that is still to the left of the short sleeves gets bagged and sent to Goodwill. Then in the fall, anything to the left of the long sleeves gets sent.

Tennis shoes  - I buy a new pair every spring, and the old pair becomes my gardening shoes.  My old garden shoes get tossed.

Purses and shoes - I have very few.  Sensible pumps in conservative colors for dress occasions, a couple of formal evening bags, and the purse I carry every day.

I have always been like this.  Even when younger I never enjoyed accessories.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Well done.


TYVM, it was grueling. 




> I have a system.  In my system, I sort my tops by long sleeve and short sleeve.  Then as I wear launder and return, this time of year my tops are all long sleeves, so I hang them all to the right of the short sleeves.  When spring rolls around, anything that is still to the left of the short sleeves gets bagged and sent to Goodwill. Then in the fall, anything to the left of the long sleeves gets sent.
> 
> Tennis shoes  - I buy a new pair every spring, and the old pair becomes my gardening shoes.  My old garden shoes get tossed.
> 
> Purses and shoes - I have very few.  Sensible pumps in conservative colors for dress occasions, a couple of formal evening bags, and the purse I carry every day.
> 
> I have always been like this.  Even when younger I never enjoyed accessories.


Nice. I keep short sleeves, long sleeves and sleeveless separate but there's no way I can keep up with what I've worn. The only thing I'm really hard on are my running clothes. Those have to be perfectly comfortable or they hit the Goodwill.

I LOVE accessories.  I pared down to over 40 something purses. You can't see them in the photo, they're on the top shelf on the left. I also love shoes and I really like thigh high boots- I have three pair, a light and dark brown suede and black suede. 

My newest shoes are "snakeskin" loafers. Mr Animal picked them out for me.



 BTW, I broke down and tried out the jeggings at Walmart. I was worried they'd stretch out in the knees and ass after a few hours but they didn't!!! They held their shape and looked great. I ended up going back and buying two more pair. So far, I have white, houndstooth, and medium denim but I'm also looking at adding some bright colors this spring. They're also long. I bought capri length and they hit me just above my ankles (I'm 5'4"). They look like ankle pants on me but on taller girls, the capri length would be perfect. For $12, ya can't go wrong there.


Oh, here's a photo from the inside - it shows the side of my closet that's blocked by the door. Dresses, coats, and jackets, then long sleeves on top and short sleeves on the bottom.  And my ironing board and after dark running vest hanging on the door.

----------


## Suzanimal

New fridge finally came. It took three f-ing weeks *sigh* but I got exactly what I wanted and that's what counts.

----------


## Suzanimal

How long should it take a new fridge to start making ice? It's been plugged in since 11am yesterday and we only have about 20 ice cubes.

----------


## angelatc

> How long should it take a new fridge to start making ice? It's been plugged in since 11am yesterday and we only have about 20 ice cubes.


I think it takes ours 3-4 hours per batch.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I think it takes ours 3-4 hours per batch.


We got it Thursday and I still don't have a full bin.


I'm spring cleaning the Animal House. I'm going to tackle the boys rooms after they get up and pre-clean them for me. My eldest son is a clean freak but number 2's room smells like ass. It's so bad, we don't let him leave the door open. I'm going to air it out and spray his mattress down with lysol but if that doesn't work, I may need to buy a new mattress. It's so $#@!ing gross in there, I'm dreading this job. Last time I cleaned it out I found a jar full of nail clippings. When I confronted him, his brother revealed he had been collecting HIS nail clippings, too. O_o That is one weird little animal.

----------


## Suzanimal

I hope they don't close mine.

Kohl's Closing in 18 Locations, Planning Smaller Format Stores

http://www.nbcnews.com/business/busi...stores-n525806

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> We got it Thursday and I still don't have a full bin.
> 
> 
> I'm spring cleaning the Animal House. I'm going to tackle the boys rooms after they get up and pre-clean them for me. My eldest son is a clean freak but number 2's room smells like ass. It's so bad, we don't let him leave the door open. I'm going to air it out and spray his mattress down with lysol but if that doesn't work, I may need to buy a new mattress. It's so $#@!ing gross in there, I'm dreading this job. Last time I cleaned it out I found a jar full of nail clippings. When I confronted him, his brother revealed he had been collecting HIS nail clippings, too. O_o That is one weird little animal.


You Animals are what's wrong with 'Murika. :P

----------


## euphemia

My microwave went kaput yesterday.  Fortunately my bird house from last spring won the contest.  The prise was a $100 gift card to Lowes.  I was able to find a good microwave for my gift card plus a little more.  Yay.

----------


## PursuePeace

> My microwave went kaput yesterday.  Fortunately my bird house from last spring won the contest.  The prise was a $100 gift card to Lowes.  I was able to find a good microwave for my gift card plus a little more.  Yay.



birdhouse? I want to see.

----------


## euphemia

> birdhouse? I want to see.


It's up thread starting at post #456.  The contest at work was for Earth Day (please don't judge that).  This particular house was a regular Oriental Trading bird house they handed out at work.  I decorated it with 80% reclaimed, repurposed, recycled materials and used earth-friendly adhesives.

----------


## PursuePeace

> It's up thread starting at post #456.  The contest at work was for Earth Day (please don't judge that).  This particular house was a regular Oriental Trading bird house they handed out at work.  I decorated it with 80% reclaimed, repurposed, recycled materials and used earth-friendly adhesives.


Wow. That is awesome. Very creative. I love it! 
I like your style.

----------


## Suzanimal

> My microwave went kaput yesterday.  Fortunately my bird house from last spring won the contest.  The prise was a* $100 gift card* to Lowes.  I was able to find a good microwave for my gift card plus a little more.  Yay.


YAY!!!! WTG! You're really crafty. I have a bunch of craft supplies and a craft room but I finally realized I'd rather have hot pokers stuck in my eyes than stamp a $#@!ing birthday card and am in the process of giving all my craft stuff away. I thought suburban moms were suppose to enjoy creating one of a kind scrapbooks for their little angels but not me. My little angles will have to live with shoeboxes full of photos.

----------


## euphemia

What kind of craft supplies do you have?  We might be able to commit acts of frugality.

----------


## Suzanimal

> What kind of craft supplies do you have?  We might be able to commit acts of frugality.


OMG, a ton of Stampin up. A dear friend sold it for awhile and I would host parties. Mostly, I provided booze and snacks for free stamping stuff. Papercraft stuff, empty photo albums, brand new ink pads, some pretty nice markers, craft organizing racks....I'm letting it all go.

----------


## angelatc

> YAY!!!! WTG! You're really crafty. I have a bunch of craft supplies and a craft room but I finally realized I'd rather have hot pokers stuck in my eyes than stamp a $#@!ing birthday card and am in the process of giving all my craft stuff away. I thought suburban moms were suppose to enjoy creating one of a kind scrapbooks for their little angels but not me. My little angles will have to live with shoeboxes full of photos.


You took photos?  After the first one, even?

----------


## Suzanimal

> You took photos?  After the first one, even?


Yeah but most of them are in shoe boxes and a good many are still on old computers in the attic.

----------


## Suzanimal

Okay, I got a little good news today. A little backstory, I used to have lots of glorious hair but since my thyroid troubles I've noticed significant thinning. No bald spots or anything but just not the glorious mane I was born with. Anyway, the shedding has gotten so bad my shower drain got clogged and Mr Animal pulled out a huge wad of my hair. That was depressing so I started looking into ways to get my hair to regrow. First, I checked out Rogaine but that stuff says it's not for hair loss due to thyroid issues. Then I found some woman's blog (I can't find it right now) and she talked about how she got her hair growing again and stopped the excess shedding. I decided to give it shot because it was all fairly inexpensive and easy. I started taking the vitamins  (CVS brand hair, skin and nails) right after the first of the year and doing the oil treatments sometime in late January. It took me awhile to find the oil. Although it's readily available on Amazon, it's cheaper at Walgreens and someone on Amazon said Walgreens regularly runs BOGO sales on it. I waited and sure enough it popped up on sale and I got two bottles. I've been taking the vitamins daily and using the oil about every other day or so and thought I felt some baby hairs growing but I wasn't sure until today. I had a hair appointment this morning and my my hairdresser commented that I had tons of baby hairs all over my scalp and wanted to know what I was using. She said she over processed her hair and was trying to get it to regrow. Anyway, after only a few months and about 25.00 (I still have a ton of product left. I imagine 25.00 will cover me for the rest of the year), it appears my hair is on the mend. YAY!!! 

Like I mentioned, I bought CVS brand Hair, Skin, and Nails. You can read reviews here AND they're B1G1 free. http://www.cvs.com/shop/vitamins/hea...-prodid-460133

Shea Moisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil Strengthen, Grow & Restorative Hair Serum 2oz (I got mine on sale at Walgreens)
http://smile.amazon.com/Shea-Moistur...+hair+products

I almost forgot. I also bought a few scalp massagers. I keep one in the bathroom to massage the oil into my scalp with and one by my computer because it just feels good. 

http://smile.amazon.com/Hand-Held-Sc...scalp+massager

On the thrifting front, I stopped by my favorite thrift store and picked up this cute little Gap denim jacket for $3.00.



Where the heck is Terry?

----------


## Carlybee

> Okay, I got a little good news today. A little backstory, I used to have lots of glorious hair but since my thyroid troubles I've noticed significant thinning. No bald spots or anything but just not the glorious mane I was born with. Anyway, the shedding has gotten so bad my shower drain got clogged and Mr Animal pulled out a huge wad of my hair. That was depressing so I started looking into ways to get my hair to regrow. First, I checked out Rogaine but that stuff says it's not for hair loss due to thyroid issues. Then I found some woman's blog (I can't find it right now) and she talked about how she got her hair growing again and stopped the excess shedding. I decided to give it shot because it was all fairly inexpensive and easy. I started taking the vitamins  (CVS brand hair, skin and nails) right after the first of the year and doing the oil treatments sometime in late January. It took me awhile to find the oil. Although it's readily available on Amazon, it's cheaper at Walgreens and someone on Amazon said Walgreens regularly runs BOGO sales on it. I waited and sure enough it popped up on sale and I got two bottles. I've been taking the vitamins daily and using the oil about every other day or so and thought I felt some baby hairs growing but I wasn't sure until today. I had a hair appointment this morning and my my hairdresser commented that I had tons of baby hairs all over my scalp and wanted to know what I was using. She said she over processed her hair and was trying to get it to regrow. Anyway, after only a few months and about 25.00 (I still have a ton of product left. I imagine 25.00 will cover me for the rest of the year), it appears my hair is on the mend. YAY!!! 
> 
> Like I mentioned, I bought CVS brand Hair, Skin, and Nails. You can read reviews here AND they're B1G1 free. http://www.cvs.com/shop/vitamins/hea...-prodid-460133
> 
> Shea Moisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil Strengthen, Grow & Restorative Hair Serum 2oz (I got mine on sale at Walgreens)
> http://smile.amazon.com/Shea-Moistur...+hair+products
> 
> I almost forgot. I also bought a few scalp massagers. I keep one in the bathroom to massage the oil into my scalp with and one by my computer because it just feels good. 
> 
> ...



Update on the hair stuff? Mine's been thinning for a while.

----------


## Carlybee

I'm starting an affiliate business. Until I can figure out a website, I made a board on Pinterest. I posted this in the Marketplace forum as well. If anyone clicks the link and buys something, I make an affiliate commission on it so please check out if you like southwestern or native American style stuff. Thanks!

http://pin.it/LhwNMA5

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Okay, I got a little good news today. A little backstory, I used to have lots of glorious hair but since my thyroid troubles I've noticed significant thinning. No bald spots or anything but just not the glorious mane I was born with. Anyway, the shedding has gotten so bad my shower drain got clogged and Mr Animal pulled out a huge wad of my hair. That was depressing so I started looking into ways to get my hair to regrow. First, I checked out Rogaine but that stuff says it's not for hair loss due to thyroid issues. Then I found some woman's blog (I can't find it right now) and she talked about how she got her hair growing again and stopped the excess shedding. I decided to give it shot because it was all fairly inexpensive and easy. I started taking the vitamins  (CVS brand hair, skin and nails) right after the first of the year and doing the oil treatments sometime in late January. It took me awhile to find the oil. Although it's readily available on Amazon, it's cheaper at Walgreens and someone on Amazon said Walgreens regularly runs BOGO sales on it. I waited and sure enough it popped up on sale and I got two bottles. I've been taking the vitamins daily and using the oil about every other day or so and thought I felt some baby hairs growing but I wasn't sure until today. I had a hair appointment this morning and my my hairdresser commented that I had tons of baby hairs all over my scalp and wanted to know what I was using. She said she over processed her hair and was trying to get it to regrow. Anyway, after only a few months and about 25.00 (I still have a ton of product left. I imagine 25.00 will cover me for the rest of the year), it appears my hair is on the mend. YAY!!! 
> 
> Like I mentioned, I bought CVS brand Hair, Skin, and Nails. You can read reviews here AND they're B1G1 free. http://www.cvs.com/shop/vitamins/hea...-prodid-460133
> 
> Shea Moisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil Strengthen, Grow & Restorative Hair Serum 2oz (I got mine on sale at Walgreens)
> http://smile.amazon.com/Shea-Moistur...+hair+products
> 
> I almost forgot. I also bought a few scalp massagers. I keep one in the bathroom to massage the oil into my scalp with and one by my computer because it just feels good. 
> 
> ...


w00t!  


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Suzanimal again.


 :/ Glad you're getting yer groove back on.  I miss Terry too. :'(

----------


## Suzanimal

> Update on the hair stuff? Mine's been thinning for a while.


Still growing like crazy and I've noticed a lot less hair in my brush. I clean it everyday just to be sure. I'm thinking about getting a short cut for summer so my new hair blends in nicer.

This is the cut I'm considering.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Still growing like crazy and I've noticed a lot less hair in my brush. I clean it everyday just to be sure. I'm thinking about getting a short cut for summer so my new hair blends in nicer.
> 
> This is the cut I'm considering.


NOOOOOEZ!!  Just pull it back in a ponytail. Big Bopper would approve.

----------


## opal

6pm.com  ~~ crocs ~~ as low as 14.99
go gettum~!

----------


## Suzanimal

I've been getting some cute stuff on ebay here lately. I don't recommend drinking Franzia and ebaying though. I did one night and ended up with a very cute pair of shoes that were two different sizes. I should've read the fine print.O_o

----------


## Carlybee

> Still growing like crazy and I've noticed a lot less hair in my brush. I clean it everyday just to be sure. I'm thinking about getting a short cut for summer so my new hair blends in nicer.
> 
> This is the cut I'm considering.



cute

----------


## euphemia

This is my new bird house.  This picture looks gigantic.  The roof garden is an actual tiny garden of living plants.  They go on display tomorrow.  According to the latest company newsletter they will be posted on FB for a vote.  If that happens I will let you know.

----------


## Suzanimal

Oh wow, that's so cute. I'm not crafty at all. 




> This is my new bird house.  This picture looks gigantic.  The roof garden is an actual tiny garden of living plants.  They go on display tomorrow.  According to the latest company newsletter they will be posted on FB for a vote.  If that happens I will let you know.

----------


## euphemia

Thanks!  It was a lot of fun to work on.  The contest entries have finally been posted on social media.  facebook/gaylordoprylandresort

----------


## Suzanimal

> Thanks!  It was a lot of fun to work on.  The contest entries have finally been posted on social media.  facebook/gaylordoprylandresort


It looks like you're in 3rd place right now - gave ya a like, btw.

This looks like something I would do. Actually, it's better. I'd just stick a pencil under the hole on a Franzia box.

----------


## euphemia

Thanks for the like.  

A couple of days ago my husband came home to say he bought a box of wine.  I asked if it was Franzia.  Indeed it is.  Franzia Moscato.  It's very good.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Thanks for the like.  
> 
> A couple of days ago my husband came home to say he bought a box of wine.  I asked if it was Franzia.  Indeed it is.  *Franzia Moscato*.  It's very good.


Suprisingly, I never tried that flavor. I normally get Chillable Red and/or Sunset Blush in the summer and Cabernet or Merlot in the winter. I tried the White Zinfandel once and it wasn't very good.

----------


## euphemia

You seem to like red wines.  I like sweet, white ones.  Muscato is the perfect wine for me.  Franzia seems more fortified than Barefoot, but it is plenty good.

----------


## Carlybee

> This is my new bird house.  This picture looks gigantic.  The roof garden is an actual tiny garden of living plants.  They go on display tomorrow.  According to the latest company newsletter they will be posted on FB for a vote.  If that happens I will let you know.


Very cute!

----------


## euphemia

Thanks!  This is the direct link for voting:

https://www.facebook.com/gaylordopry...type=3&theater

----------


## Carlybee

> Thanks!  This is the direct link for voting:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/gaylordopry...type=3&theater



For some reason can't access from my ipad..will try again later on my laptop.

----------


## euphemia

This is the first year they have had social media voting.  We didn't know until after the votes were tabulated.  This year I can see how it's going.  Makes me a little nervous.

----------


## Carlybee

Can y'all go check out my new affiliate site I made. It's still a work in progress and I don't have much on there yet. The mobile view is meh but would like your input.  Posted here because I doubt many guys care.

www.southwestdecorstore.com

----------


## Carlybee

> This is the first year they have had social media voting.  We didn't know until after the votes were tabulated.  This year I can see how it's going.  Makes me a little nervous.


Got it, liked and shared

----------


## euphemia

That's great, Carlybee.  I like the streamlined look of it.

----------


## Carlybee

> That's great, Carlybee.  I like the streamlined look of it.


Thank you..i was trying to keep it as close to a one pager as i could but i may have to add pages later.

----------


## euphemia

Of course you will, but I like the white space.  It feels uncluttered.  The Southwest is not like New York City where everything is loud and going all the time.  There is a beauty and serenity to the southwest, and I think your page captures it very well.

----------


## Suzanimal

I have a cherry Queen Anne table that my kids used to build legos on. It was in our "formal" dining room that we never used. Anyway, I moved to the back porch - it's a four seasons room and I love it there. It's the perfect size and shape for that space. I have office chairs around it, lol. I love rolling chairs on tile floors and dinette chairs are too expensive for a space where people come in dirty and wet all the time. Anyway, the table is dinged up from kids playing on it and it really looks too formal for the room so I'm trying to think of something to do to it. I thought about stripping and refinishing it but Mr Animal said he'd rather buy another table than do that - I really like the shape of this one and it just seems wasteful to do that. I've been looking around pinterest and came across a table covered in pennies and thought that might be neat. has anyone tried that? Think it would look good in a casual room? Here's what I'm thinking about. The instructions say to cover it in resin. Is resin hard to deal with? And how will that kind of finish hold up in an area that gets damp - I'm bad about leaving the windows open out there.

Here's an example of a penny table top but I'm thinking of using dark pennies to make a chess board in the middle (we keep the leaf in the table). I plan on painting the legs black, btw.




the chairs

----------


## euphemia

A penny table sounds like a very good idea.  It will make your table heavier, if that's any kind of consideration.  

I've never worked with resin, but I think you could talk to an artisan or someone who works at a craft or home improvement store.  Even if I think I have a grasp on technique, I usually talk to a professional and then try a small project first to see if it works.

----------


## Suzanimal

> A penny table sounds like a very good idea.  *It will make your table heavier, if that's any kind of consideration. * 
> 
> I've never worked with resin, but I think you could talk to an artisan or someone who works at a craft or home improvement store.  Even if I think I have a grasp on technique, I usually talk to a professional and then try a small project first to see if it works.


Nah, it's on a tiled slab and heavier would actually be better because the table gets bumped into a lot. 

That's a good idea. I'll ask around at Ace Hardware, the guys there seem to be better informed than the guys at Lowes or Home Depot.

----------


## Suzanimal

@tod evans Have you ever worked with resin? Is it easy? Any tips for success?

----------


## euphemia

I just read a couple of articles.  It sounds like a very big project to do a table.  Maybe start small with some jewelry or something to see if it's a medium that works for you.

----------


## tod evans

> @tod evans Have you ever worked with resin? Is it easy? Any tips for success?


Yes I have.

 It's not that difficult but..........Preparation is really important, you'll need a heat gun or torch to chase bubbles and a completely dust free environment...

Think long and hard about the edges......

----------


## opal

We had friends - lets go with 40 years ago when I was growing up that did the penny top to their basement bar.. it was fantastic.  I think the product they used was some sort of polyurethane.. but I could be wrong.

----------


## tod evans

> We had friends - lets go with 40 years ago when I was growing up that did the penny top to their basement bar.. it was fantastic.  I think the product they used was some sort of polyurethane.. but I could be wrong.


Poly will not work.

Too thick a film with poly and it'll crack like an old woman's face in the desert....

----------


## opal

*bows to experience*

just can't trust a 12 year old's memory - when she's in her 50s

----------


## Carlybee

Suz you could just cover the surface with postcards of some sort and cover with glass

https://www.google.com/search?q=tabl...RHU7L5FyDTM%3A

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Kinda wish I could join y'all's Franzia frenzy...I'm just not a wine person. :P

----------


## Suzanimal

> Yes I have.
> 
>  It's not that difficult but..........Preparation is really important, you'll need a heat gun or torch to chase bubbles and a completely dust free environment...
> 
> Think long and hard about the edges......


I read the directions and we have a torch but I don't understand what you mean about the edges. Can this stuff be sanded?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Suz you could just cover the surface with postcards of some sort and cover with glass
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=tabl...RHU7L5FyDTM%3A


I like that but this table get a lot of wear and tear and a piece of glass would not only need to specially cut (and expensive) but would probably get broken rather quickly.

----------


## Danke

Not counting HB's posts, guess how many times is the word, "cute" is used in this thread.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Not counting HB's posts, guess how many times is the word, "cute" is used in this thread.


Aww, Danke we think you're cute too. HB does too, I bet.

----------


## tod evans

> I read the directions and we have a torch but I don't understand what you mean about the edges. Can this stuff be sanded?


Yes but not polished to where it looks good...

Best to build a dam for the edges, screw it up from underneath...

----------


## MelissaWV

Sure, build your shiny table.  But this man's wife's fate is now on your conscience.

----------


## euphemia

Your boys are smart.  Ask them what they think.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Aww, Danke we think you're cute too. HB does too, I bet.


 His posts are cute-he's too obese to be cute, IMHO. We should talk to Eduardo about helping danke shed some flabage. ~hugs danke and Suz~ 

Suzanimals are always cute, OTOH.  <3

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Aww, Danke we think you're cute too. HB does too, I bet.


 His posts are cute-he's too obese to be cute, IMHO. We should talk to Eduardo about helping danke shed some flabage. ~hugs danke and Suz~ 

Suzanimals are always cute, OTOH.  <3

----------


## Suzanimal

> Yes but not polished to where it looks good...
> 
> Best to build a dam for the edges, screw it up from underneath...


I see what you're saying. The table is oval and I think building the dam is going to be tough. I've seen some people build them with foil and duct tape but I'm not sure that'll hold.

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to tod evans again.

----------


## Suzanimal

If I mess up, I'll give him my table. That should be enough to save his wife and buy them both something off the .99 menu at McDonalds.




> Sure, build your shiny table.  But this man's wife's fate is now on your conscience.

----------


## tod evans

> I see what you're saying. The table is oval and I think building the dam is going to be tough. I've seen some people build them with foil and duct tape but I'm not sure that'll hold.
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to tod evans again.


Clay works well and you can sculpt the edge....

----------


## Suzanimal

> Clay works well and you can sculpt the edge....


Great idea!! I have a bunch of clay in my craft junk. Thanks!!!

----------


## tod evans

> Great idea!! I have a bunch of clay in my craft junk. Thanks!!!


Use wood to create a stable platform on which to place the clay....

You're welcome!

----------


## euphemia

My bird house was first in the over all voting.  Thanks for all your support.  The prize is a $100 gift card to Lowe's.  This might be paint or countertop for my kitchen.

----------


## Suzanimal

> My bird house was first in the over all voting.  Thanks for all your support.  The prize is a $100 gift card to Lowe's.  This might be paint or countertop for my kitchen.


WTG!!!

----------


## Suzanimal

I was doing some late night ebaying on Franzia and I won something I'm not sure about. Mr Animal threatened to put a breathalyzer on my computer when I bought a pair of shoe that were two different sizes once and I'm afraid this may be the straw that breaks the camels back.

Tacky? Or not? The boots are a half size too big but I like to wear socks with them anyway.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-2-Wom...vip=true&rt=nc

----------


## Carlybee

> My bird house was first in the over all voting.  Thanks for all your support.  The prize is a $100 gift card to Lowe's.  This might be paint or countertop for my kitchen.


Awesome!

----------


## opal

> I was doing some late night ebaying on Franzia and I won something I'm not sure about. Mr Animal threatened to put a breathalyzer on my computer when I bought a pair of shoe that were two different sizes once and I'm afraid this may be the straw that breaks the camels back.
> 
> Tacky? Or not? The boots are a half size too big but I like to wear socks with them anyway.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-2-Wom...vip=true&rt=nc


I like the boots.. could never wear those heels though (nose bleed at that height for me)

----------


## Suzanimal

Okay, I got passes for the Atlanta Wine Festival and I'm trying to decide what I want to wear. Saturday is easy but I'm kind of stumped on Friday night. I think because it's a Friday evening, I should wear a dress but the friend I'm going with thinks the one I have in mind is too slutty - it's one of my Chinese slutty dresses. I think it's okay as long as I don't raise my arms but it's going to be outside and she says I should consider that it might be breezy.

Does this look too slutty for a Wine Festival? I'm planning on wearing wedges with it, btw.

----------


## opal

In my world.. that's a shirt - requiring leggings
also, not a "red wine" dress

----------


## opal

This would be something closer to my choice for outdoors

----------


## Suzanimal

> In my world.. that's a shirt - requiring leggings
> also, not a "red wine" dress


Good point on the white, I didn't think of that but I'm too short to wear long dresses. I like short-short dresses, they make my legs look longer.




> This would be something closer to my choice for outdoors

----------


## opal

five foot fourteen here.. so yeah.. short dresses are tunics on me

----------


## Suzanimal

> five foot fourteen here.. so yeah.. short dresses are tunics on me


Oh yeah, I'm 5'4" and that thing barely covers my vag in the front. It would be a crop top on you.

----------


## Suzanimal

Here's the dress on me with the shoes I'm thinking of wearing...Too short? The slip part covers the naughty bits but I think if I wear nude panties no one will notice a little slip up.

----------


## opal

it's a very cute dress (top) but for outside.. where there will be not clear beverages... I'd be hunting the closet for a print

----------


## Suzanimal

I got a facial today. I love the way my skin feels after a facial but they're too damn expensive. Now I'm thinking about doing it myself but I'm scared to use a peel. My girl uses a pumpkin enzyme peel on my face and I found one on Amazon for 29.99 (a lot cheaper than going to the spa). I was wondering if anyone's ever used one of these at home. I've been watching youtube videos and I've seen some real disasters that have me very nervous about DIYing. The peel is the only reason I bother going because it makes my skin look great so if I can do that myself, I can save a ton of money. As a matter of fact, my mom asked me if I had on makeup when I got home - nope, my skin just looks killer and it's that damn peel. It's really mild, btw. Your skin doesn't actually peel like it does with the stronger ones but it burns like hell for the two minutes it's on your face.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Good point on the white, I didn't think of that but I'm too short to wear long dresses.* I like short-short dresses*, they make my legs look longer.


Sexyanimal!  w00t!

----------


## Suzanimal

> Sexyanimal!  w00t!


I do love muh slutty dresses.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I do love muh slutty dresses.


Pics or it didn't happen.   ~hugs~

----------


## Suzanimal

> Here's the dress on me with the shoes I'm thinking of wearing...Too short? The slip part covers the naughty bits but I think if I wear nude panties no one will notice a little slip up.





> Pics or it didn't happen.   ~hugs~


Well, there's one of them.

----------


## opal

Re the facial stuff.. have you seen the peels that are using elmers glue an charcoal to pull out blackheads and dead skin?  There are a bunch or them on youtube.  I keep charcoal around.. haven't gotten around to trying it.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Re the facial stuff.. have you seen the peels that are using elmers glue an charcoal to pull out blackheads and dead skin?  There are a bunch or them on youtube.  I keep charcoal around.. haven't gotten around to trying it.


Yeah, I've seen those. I keep charcoal around, too. I think I need something stronger, though. I ordered the enzyme peel and figured I would do a test patch somewhere inconspicuous first to see if I react badly to it. I used a Neutorgena mask on my face once and I looked and felt like I had a terrible sunburn for a day.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Hey, I dropped some stuff off at Goodwill this morning and decided to walk around to see what all they had there. I found an Epiphone Hummingbird acoustic guitar in mint condition just sitting there in the corner. So, I bought it. It just needs some tuning, I suppose. 50 bucks.

Plus, my hat came this week, too.  http://www.amazon.com/Outback-Tradin...N2S55Z8MEM5RW8

----------


## Suzanimal

> Hey, I dropped some stuff off at Goodwill this morning and decided to walk around to see what all they had there. I found an Epiphone Hummingbird acoustic guitar in mint condition just sitting there in the corner. So, I bought it. It just needs some tuning, I suppose. 50 bucks.
> 
> Plus, my hat came this week, too.  http://www.amazon.com/Outback-Tradin...N2S55Z8MEM5RW8


Nice. I have a straw cowgirl hat with a turquoise headband.

----------


## Suzanimal

I'm on ebay eyeing a snakeskin jacket. Tacky or not tacky? My girlfriend says tacky but she also said I have the personality to pull it off - I'm not sure if that was an insult.

Anyway, Tacky or cool?

There's this one with tan



And this one is black and white - it's the same style as the other one but the tie belt isn't shown in this pic.

----------


## Suzanimal

Browsing drop earrings on ebay - the look on her face, LOL!



I don't think she likes those earrings.

----------


## Carlybee

> I'm on ebay eyeing a snakeskin jacket. Tacky or not tacky? My girlfriend says tacky but she also said I have the personality to pull it off - I'm not sure if that was an insult.
> 
> Anyway, Tacky or cool?
> 
> There's this one with tan
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is black and white - it's the same style as the other one but the tie belt isn't shown in this pic.



I like the black and white

----------


## Suzanimal

> I like the black and white


I like that one the best, too. I think it would look great in the winter with a black turtleneck, gray slacks, and heels. I wear a lot of black and I'm always looking for ways to add zing to a plain outfit.

----------


## opal

How can you be thinking of jackets when it's hot outside?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> How can you be thinking of jackets when it's hot outside?


The womenfolk are bat$#@! crazy.

----------


## Carlybee

> I like that one the best, too. I think it would look great in the winter with a black turtleneck, gray slacks, and heels. I wear a lot of black and I'm always looking for ways to add zing to a plain outfit.


Or with black leggings and black knee high riding boots

----------


## Suzanimal

> How can you be thinking of jackets when it's hot outside?


I always shop out of season - especially for more expensive things. You get the best deals that way. I got a beautiful Calvin Klein wool coat in April for around $20 and a Calvin Klein sweater dress that I had my eye on at Saks for $15.00 - the dress retailed for over $100. I got boots at Nine West in the spring that were originally over $100.00 for around $20.00. Oh, and I got a couple of Ann Taylor sweaters for 3.00 at the thrift store - no one's looking for sweaters in the summer so I can usually snap up some good deals.




> The womenfolk are bat$#@! crazy.


Hey! I'm not _bat$#@!_ crazy. I prefer the term 'touched in the head'.




> Or with black leggings and black knee high riding boots


I like it! I don't really have tops, bottoms, or dresses in prints but I like to buy jackets, purses, and shoes in crazy prints to snazz things up. My basic look is very plain with one crazy accent.

----------


## francisco

> Or with black leggings and black knee high riding boots




accessorize with a riding crop?

----------


## phill4paul

> How can you be thinking of jackets when it's hot outside?


   Because this thread is about frugal finds and the best deals are found during an off season?

----------


## phill4paul

> I'm on ebay eyeing a snakeskin jacket. Tacky or not tacky? My girlfriend says tacky but she also said I have the personality to pull it off - I'm not sure if that was an insult.
> 
> Anyway, Tacky or cool?
> 
> There's this one with tan
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is black and white - it's the same style as the other one but the tie belt isn't shown in this pic.


  Tan, IMHO.  Of course you are going to have to find a deal on the boots that go with it.

----------


## Working Poor

> Hey, I dropped some stuff off at Goodwill this morning and decided to walk around to see what all they had there. I found an Epiphone Hummingbird acoustic guitar in mint condition just sitting there in the corner. So, I bought it. It just needs some tuning, I suppose. 50 bucks.
> 
> Plus, my hat came this week, too.  http://www.amazon.com/Outback-Tradin...N2S55Z8MEM5RW8


Wow what a find. I love humming bird guitars I repeat,wow what a find!

----------


## opal

> The womenfolk are bat$#@! crazy.


*peaks inside shirt*  um.. I resemble the womenfolk part of that sentence
I prefer eccentric and free spirited

----------


## Carlybee

Where is Terry?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Where is Terry?


I dunno. I miss her. Anyone have her e-mail? @angelatc ?

----------


## angelatc

> I dunno. I miss her. Anyone have her e-mail? @angelatc ?


I do not. A little ways back, I sent her a message through the forum, hoping that she'd get a "You have a private message" notification but no response.  

Maybe you should try.

----------


## Suzanimal

I think I found the perfect t-shirt/tunic top. I've been looking for a tunic that doesn't look like a maternity shirt, have the dumb high/low hem ( I don't like that), or have a bunch of goofy $#@! on it - I'm very particular about embellishments. I'm not really liking the crochet and lace accents I see being tacked on everything these days. I was looking for something fitted in the shoulders and slightly (read, SLIGHTLY) flared through the waist to give my Franzia belly bump a little coverage in jeggings. I found it!!! YAY!

Here it is. It's soft, comfortable, not too long but long enough on me (5'4") to cover my little belly bump and my butt in super skinny jeans and jeggings - hits me just where it does the model, thin but not sheer (I got the black), flowy but not clingy. It's a juniors so it runs a bit smaller than women's - it seems like the juniors is narrower in the shoulders. I generally wear a small or medium depending on the manufacturer and the cut - I bought this in medium and it fits perfectly so it's not too far off. The small would probably fit me but I wanted to give it some room for shrinkage and I was looking for a looser fit. If you want it snug or have very narrow shoulders order your regular size, if you want a looser fit order a size up. 

This is seriously a great t-shirt and not super expensive. Because of the fabric, it can be dressed up or down depending on what you wear it with. It's on sale for $11 dollars and they have a 15% off with the code TAKE15JULY but if you wait, they'll probably have a 20% off soon. I checked and it said it's in my local store (you can check on the website) if you want to try it on first or just want that and don't want to buy enough for free shipping. The funny thing is, I didn't think I would like it - I only bought it to put something else in my cart for free shipping and figured it would be going back but I love it - it's exactly what I've been looking for. I have these really cute black and white hounds-tooth capri length jeggings (they run long so they're more like ankle length on me) that I bought at Walmart on a whim. I figured they would stretch out as I wore them and look like crap (that's a problem I've found with jeggings) but they were so cute and cheap I figured I would give them a shot. Anyway, I wore them around the house all day doing housework - bending, sitting on the floor, squatting and they still looked great at the end of the day. No bagging in the butt or knees. I felt like I was wearing pj's all day - it was great. Anyway, I wanted a longer length black t-shirt to wear with them and now I have it. YAAAAYYYY!!!

http://www.kohls.com/product/prd-259...sp?color=Black



Here are the jeggings I mentioned. These are great, too. They're longer on me - almost to my ankles (other reviers said the same thing) and they're only $7.50 online. These are true to size. I wear a 4 or a 6 and the small's fit perfect. I'm wide waisted, narrow in the hips and don't have much junk in my trunk - if you're more apple bottomed, you may want to go up a size. If you don't want them tight, you can order up a size and they'll fit more like slender cut pants. I saw one woman my size who ordered a large and said they look great that way, too.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Faded-Glor...inted/46708147





So, there ya go. Pair it with some black sandals, espadrilles, ballet flats, or wedges and a little jewelry - I'll probably wear a long necklace because the top's so plain and you have a cute and comfortable outfit for under $20 bucks with pieces you can mix. These pieces feel like you'e wearing pajamas; I love it!

----------


## Suzanimal

I also bought this sweater from Kohls and it's really nice quality. It was 6.90 before my coupon. I got the navy but I have some Kohls cash and I may get the yellow, too.

http://www.kohls.com/product/prd-222...Clearance=true

----------


## Suzanimal

Also, I'm trying to come up with ways to snazz up my booze cart. I used to keep my lickas in the kitchen but I had this old cart in my garage and I got sick of people (Mr Animal) tracking water in the house from the pool to fix a cocktail. Now, I keep it by the backdoor when it's not being used and push it out on the porch or patio when we're outside. It's working great but it looks like crap from years of abuse and I think it needs something to keep the bottles from sliding off - we've had a few close calls pushing it around.

As you can see, it's pretty ghetto. I was thinking about painting it a shiny black and making a wood tray with a decent lip to set on the top. That's the best I've got, any good ideas?

----------


## euphemia

Target has a lot of 2-fers with a $5 gift card.  I got two two-packs of contact lens solution.  That made one bottle free, basically.  

Time to clean out those medicine cabinets.  Our bathroom closet .  I won't give details, but the clutter was not solely my fault.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Also, I'm trying to come up with ways to snazz up my booze cart. I used to keep my lickas in the kitchen but I had this old cart in my garage and I got sick of people (Mr Animal) tracking water in the house from the pool to fix a cocktail. Now, I keep it by the backdoor when it's not being used and push it out on the porch or patio when we're outside. It's working great but it looks like crap from years of abuse and I think it needs something to keep the bottles from sliding off - we've had a few close calls pushing it around.
> 
> As you can see, it's pretty ghetto. I was thinking about painting it a shiny black and making a wood tray with a decent lip to set on the top. That's the best I've got, any good ideas?


You could get a no-skid mat, cut it into fancy patterns (perhaps find some stencils), and glue it to the table.  y/w. xoxo

----------


## euphemia

That's a beautiful cart, Suzanimal.  The black sounds nice.  What would a mirror tray look like on the top?  I have always thought liquors were beautiful colors. Light reflecting through the bottles would be pretty.

----------


## Suzanimal

> You could get a no-skid mat, cut it into fancy patterns (perhaps find some stencils), and glue it to the table.  y/w. xoxo


That sounds cool and definitely within my skill set. I'm a decent cutter.




> That's a beautiful cart, Suzanimal.  The black sounds nice.  What would a mirror tray look like on the top?  I have always thought liquors were beautiful colors. Light reflecting through the bottles would be pretty.


Very nice. I'm going to use that idea for a cart I use inside only.

----------


## Suzanimal

My mom goes to the doctor in town so I schedule her appointments on Monday because that's the day the thrift store in the rich neighborhood has 1/2 price day. I SCORED BIG TIME TODAY!!!

Two huge bags of designer clothes one WHBM Tunic with the tag on it $98.00 - I got for 1.50!!!, a pair of WHBM jeans, a lot of cute tops including an Ann Taylor, Ralph Lauren, and a Jennifer Lopez that I've been eyeing at Kohls. I also got a pair of Polo shorts, a BRAND NEW pair of snake gladiator sandals, a snake belt that matches the loafers I already own (I saw that belt at Macys and it was $30.00), two super cute crazy purses, a Talbots sweater - OH, and an awesome trench coat. I found the perfect trench coat a few months ago (it's single breasted, fitted and hits mid thigh) but it was 150.00 and I just wouldn't wear it enough to justify that price. There it was, I paid 3.00 for it - the most expensive thing I bought today. My whole haul was 30.00 and I bought more than I mentioned - two tank tops (with the built in bra), a few nice t-shirts (one with a dog wearing a lucha libre mask) AND a bright green lamé shirt for Mr Animal - it even has rhinestone buttons.

I'll post pics later, I'm busy after-glowing right now -having a glass of wine and cigarette.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> Also, I'm trying to come up with ways to snazz up my booze cart. I used to keep my lickas in the kitchen but I had this old cart in my garage and I got sick of people (Mr Animal) tracking water in the house from the pool to fix a cocktail. Now, I keep it by the backdoor when it's not being used and push it out on the porch or patio when we're outside. It's working great but it looks like crap from years of abuse and I think it needs something to keep the bottles from sliding off - we've had a few close calls pushing it around.
> 
> As you can see, it's pretty ghetto. I was thinking about painting it a shiny black and making a wood tray with a decent lip to set on the top. That's the best I've got, any good ideas?


love bar carts.  My surprise bridal shower was this weekend and people bought me a lot of bar items for my future bar cart.

I actually like yours - but maybe instead of whiskey bottles you can search a local thrift store and find some nice decanters?  There are also a few on Amazon in the $12-14 range.  Maybe adding a few gold or silver accessories would help spruce it up too 

For the sides, I was thinking thick craft wire, or plexiglass.  You can getthe plexiglass trimmed to the sizes you need.

----------


## Carlybee

> love bar carts.  My surprise bridal shower was this weekend and people bought me a lot of bar items for my future bar cart.
> 
> I actually like yours - but maybe instead of whiskey bottles you can search a local thrift store and find some nice decanters?  There are also a few on Amazon in the $12-14 range.  Maybe adding a few gold or silver accessories would help spruce it up too 
> 
> For the sides, I was thinking thick craft wire, or plexiglass.  You can getthe plexiglass trimmed to the sizes you need.


Best wishes on your wedding!

----------


## Suzanimal

> love bar carts.  My surprise bridal shower was this weekend and people bought me a lot of bar items for my future bar cart.


Awesome! Since my husband's in the business, we get a lot of that stuff for free but everything he drags home has labels all over it. Our house got to looking like a bar and I had to put a stop to it. 







> I actually like yours -


The photo doesn't do it justice. It's truly disgusting. It's been sitting in my garage for years and, not only is the paint is chipped all over (not in a cool shabby chic way, either) but I haven't been able to get all the garage grime off the cart. I picked up the wine rack on the bottom shelf at the thrift store for a couple of bucks.




> but maybe instead of whiskey bottles you can search a local thrift store and find some nice decanters?  There are also a few on Amazon in the $12-14 range.  Maybe adding a few gold or silver accessories would help spruce it up too


The decanters is a great idea! Since they tend to be short and sturdy, they won't knock around as much when I'm moving it either. Also, a great way to disguise the cheap booze.

"What kind of Vodka is that?"
"What kind do ya like?"




> For the sides, I was thinking thick craft wire, or plexiglass.  You can getthe plexiglass trimmed to the sizes you need.


I love the craft wire idea. I could even bead it  if I wanted to do something fancy. I just mentioned your ideas to Mr Animal and he said I should leave it like it is and put barbed wire around it - might slow down some the drunks around here.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> My mom goes to the doctor in town so I schedule her appointments on Monday because that's the day the thrift store in the rich neighborhood has 1/2 price day. I SCORED BIG TIME TODAY!!!
> 
> Two huge bags of designer clothes one WHBM Tunic with the tag on it $98.00 - I got for 1.50!!!, a pair of WHBM jeans, a lot of cute tops including an Ann Taylor, Ralph Lauren, and a Jennifer Lopez that I've been eyeing at Kohls. I also got a pair of Polo shorts, a BRAND NEW pair of snake gladiator sandals, a snake belt that matches the loafers I already own (I saw that belt at Macys and it was $30.00), two super cute crazy purses, a Talbots sweater - OH, and an awesome trench coat. I found the perfect trench coat a few months ago (it's single breasted, fitted and hits mid thigh) but it was 150.00 and I just wouldn't wear it enough to justify that price. There it was, I paid 3.00 for it - the most expensive thing I bought today. My whole haul was 30.00 and I bought more than I mentioned - two tank tops (with the built in bra), a few nice t-shirts (one with a dog wearing a lucha libre mask) AND a bright green lamé shirt for Mr Animal - it even has rhinestone buttons.
> 
> I'll post pics later, I'm busy after-glowing right now -having a glass of wine and cigarette.


OMG, ur one badass animal!

----------


## catfeathers

One of our local grocery stores has a little corner set aside as a thrift store to raise money for a food pantry. So far I've found a cute Torrid sundress, a pair of dressy pants for work, a couple of tops for me, a Panama Jack t-shirt with tags still on it for my son, and a dress and a top for my granddaughter. All for a quarter apiece.

----------


## donnay

A chalk board I made for my mentor as a gift to hang herbs on to dry.  The board was $7.00 at Hobby Lobby and I got a roached out coat hook to make it look like an antique for $10.00.  I drew all the different herbs.

----------


## Suzanimal

Wow, that's really nice. You're a great drawer and also have nice penmanship. I'm so impressed with your imagination, I would've never thought a roached coat hanger could look so good. Well done, donnay. She's gonna love it and it's all the more special that you made it for her.




> A chalk board I made for my mentor as a gift to hang herbs on to dry.  The board was $7.00 at Hobby Lobby and I got a roached out coat hook to make it look like an antique for $10.00.  I drew all the different herbs.

----------


## donnay

> Wow, that's really nice. You're a great drawer and also have nice penmanship. I'm so impressed with your imagination, I would've never thought a roached coat hanger could look so good. Well done, donnay. She's gonna love it and it's all the more special that you made it for her.


Thank you, Suz.

----------


## euphemia

That's so cute.

----------


## donnay

Thank you.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Got one of these from amazon for 27 FRNs and change. I made hummus with it tonite. Works great!

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Talking about bar carts made me hyped about owning one.

Went to all of my local thrift stores today in search of one.  No dice.  It's ok, because I wasn't so sure I would be able to find just the type I wanted at a thrift store (I'm obsessed with gold).

I've been fawning over this really, really expensive bar cart that I would never be able to afford, ever:



Totally ridonk.  Better be crafted in 24k gold for that price.

But then...  TJ Maxx, you impress me sometimes:



Still expensive, but I used a giftcard received from a guest at the bridal shower who specifically instructed me to find an awesome bar cart with it.  Now onto finding a house I can set it up in!

----------


## euphemia

I like the glass.

----------


## Suzanimal

Very nice! I love TJ Maxx. I also love Ikea. Have you ever checked out the Ikea hacks? Great ideas there even if you don't use Ikea furniture.

http://www.ikeahackers.net/

And Ana White is my all time fav...

http://www.ana-white.com/




> Talking about bar carts made me hyped about owning one.
> 
> Went to all of my local thrift stores today in search of one.  No dice.  It's ok, because I wasn't so sure I would be able to find just the type I wanted at a thrift store (I'm obsessed with gold).
> 
> I've been fawning over this really, really expensive bar cart that I would never be able to afford, ever:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally ridonk.  Better be crafted in 24k gold for that price.
> ...

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Ikea hacks and Ana White are my go-to!  I miss living right near an Ikea.  My coffee table in my living room is an ikeahack - a LACK table with distressed wood laid on top

----------


## donnay

> Talking about bar carts made me hyped about owning one.
> 
> Went to all of my local thrift stores today in search of one.  No dice.  It's ok, because I wasn't so sure I would be able to find just the type I wanted at a thrift store (I'm obsessed with gold).
> 
> I've been fawning over this really, really expensive bar cart that I would never be able to afford, ever:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally ridonk.  Better be crafted in 24k gold for that price.
> ...





US $79.95
$5.95 Expedited Shipping 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Island-Bar-S...gAAOSw9etXQWRc

----------


## angelatc

For Suz 

It's like Netflix.  But for wine.

----------


## Suzanimal

> For Suz 
> 
> It's like Netflix.  But for wine.





> The club ships you a case of wine as often as you'd like for about *$12/bottle.*


 I git a whole box of Franzia for 16.00 (5 liters). I'd go broke drinking from Wineflix, lol.

----------


## angelatc

> I git a whole box of Franzia for 16.00 (5 liters). I'd go broke drinking from Wineflix, lol.


But the sample box is only $6.99.  I would almost be tempted to try it.

----------


## Suzanimal

> But the sample box is only $6.99.  I would almost be tempted to try it.


Well, it's six mini bottles for 6.99 (+tax) and you don't get to pick them out. Personally, I don't drink whites at all and only like certain reds. I don't know if they sell them where you are but our CVS and QT (gas station - I'm not opposed to gas station wine.) have tons of the mini bottles for $1 each and you get to pick. It's really a great way to try something different. It's also worth your time to check out the clearance bin at the gas station. I've found some nice stuff (full size bottles) in there for $3. And then there's Aldi's. They have excellent wines. I can't remember the name but the label has an owl on it - Winking Owl, maybe? Anyway, that's great wine and it's only around $3 a bottle. There's so much inexpensive good wine out there, even at $6.99 it's not worth it for me. However, if you're not as *ahem* experienced at drinking wine as I am, it would be a neat way to sample different varieties. I have to admit, I'm tempted to try it but, deep down, I know it's just not a good deal for me since I'm certain I won't drink probably 1/2 the wine they send.

----------


## angelatc

> Well, it's six mini bottles for 6.99 (+tax) and you don't get to pick them out. Personally, I don't drink whites at all and only like certain reds. I don't know if they sell them where you are but our CVS and QT (gas station - I'm not opposed to gas station wine.) have tons of the mini bottles for $1 each and you get to pick. It's really a great way to try something different. It's also worth your time to check out the clearance bin at the gas station. I've found some nice stuff (full size bottles) in there for $3. And then there's Aldi's. They have excellent wines. I can't remember the name but the label has an owl on it - Winking Owl, maybe? Anyway, that's great wine and it's only around $3 a bottle. There's so much inexpensive good wine out there, even at $6.99 it's not worth it for me. However, if you're not as *ahem* experienced at drinking wine as I am, it would be a neat way to sample different varieties. I have to admit, I'm tempted to try it but, deep down, I know it's just not a good deal for me since I'm certain I won't drink probably 1/2 the wine they send.


I think that it works like Netflix, in that as you rate the wines you drink they send you more than you like.  At least, that's the pitch.  In reality, as their business evolves, they're probably going to start sending the cheapest crap they can get a hold of
.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I think that it works like Netflix, in that as you rate the wines you drink they send you more than you like.  At least, that's the pitch.  In reality, as their business evolves, they're probably going to start sending the cheapest crap they can get a hold of
> .


Ah, that makes sense. I quit reading when I saw mini bottles.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I am havings of nifty phone for 20 FRNS:

----------


## oyarde

> Well, it's six mini bottles for 6.99 (+tax) and you don't get to pick them out. Personally, I don't drink whites at all and only like certain reds. I don't know if they sell them where you are but our CVS and QT (gas station - I'm not opposed to gas station wine.) have tons of the mini bottles for $1 each and you get to pick. It's really a great way to try something different. It's also worth your time to check out the clearance bin at the gas station. I've found some nice stuff (full size bottles) in there for $3. And then there's Aldi's. They have excellent wines. I can't remember the name but the label has an owl on it - Winking Owl, maybe? Anyway, that's great wine and it's only around $3 a bottle. There's so much inexpensive good wine out there, even at $6.99 it's not worth it for me. However, if you're not as *ahem* experienced at drinking wine as I am, it would be a neat way to sample different varieties. I have to admit, I'm tempted to try it but, deep down, I know it's just not a good deal for me since I'm certain I won't drink probably 1/2 the wine they send.


 I buy wine @ Aldi , I think it is Winking Owl.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I buy wine @ Aldi , I think it is Winking Owl.


That's what I bought for Christmas dinner. I couldn't very well slap a box of Franzia on the table (well, I could but my mom wouldn't let me) and I had to buy something cheap because we're a bunch of lushes. I thought it was good and no one else complained - they would've if they didn't like it, they're $#@!s.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> That's what I bought for Christmas dinner. I couldn't very well slap a box of Franzia on the table (well, I could but my mom wouldn't let me) and I had to buy something cheap because we're a bunch of lushes. I thought it was good and no one else complained - they would've if they didn't like it, they're $#@!s.


Who'd-a thunk the animal family is full of $#@!s?

----------


## angelatc

> I am havings of nifty phone for 20 FRNS:


I haz same phone. Pokemon won't go tho.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Big boobs are over
> 
> ...
> 
> Breast augmentation is the most popular type of cosmetic surgery in the US, with more than 279,000 women getting boob jobs in 2015, according to the American Society of Plastic Surgeons. But if you’re envisioning buoyant Playboy Bunnies or “Baywatch”-era Pamela Anderson, think again. Today, women are ditching the DDs in favor of a more natural-looking B-cup — a trend bolstered by since denied rumors that willowy celebs like Taylor Swift have gotten “mini” boob jobs, barely noticeable augmentations to help them fill out their clothes better.
> 
> ...
> 
> It helps that fashion trends now tend to favor looks that require the wearer to go braless, adds Hazen, like handkerchief tops, backless dresses, and tight leotards and bodysuits. “If you’re anything bigger than a B, you can’t wear that stuff,” she says.
> ...



http://nypost.com/2016/08/20/big-boo...share=facebook

----------


## opal

> That's what I bought for Christmas dinner. I couldn't very well slap a box of Franzia on the table (well, I could but my mom wouldn't let me) and I had to buy something cheap because we're a bunch of lushes. I thought it was good and no one else complained - they would've if they didn't like it, they're $#@!s.


That's what carafe's are for.. pour the box in a pretty bottle

----------


## Suzanimal

mY NEW BEER CART. i GOT IT AT sAMS FOR $30 

iT'S ON MY BACK PORCH BUT i WILL PUT ON MY DECK FOR PARTIES.

----------


## presence

SCORE!!!!




ladies size 8 *Tory Burch* riding boots, w/ back side zipper, front side lace, and wide buckle; *MSRP $695*... like new

$10 salvation army

WOOT!!!

next stop ebay

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^

Great deal!

I went thrifting today. Someone my size donated a bunch of pretty spiffy Ann Taylor clothes. I love that store. Outstanding quality and the clothes fit me well. I also scored a Coach purse (2.00!!!) - that's like the 5th Coach bag I've found at this place and all of them have been in excellent gently used condition. A few nice belts. Sounds lame but nice belts are expensive. 

Pro tip - Don't stick to Goodwill - take the time to regularly check out the smaller church thrift stores. I find my best stuff in those places and their prices are way lower than the Goodwill (they've gotten overpriced in my opinion).

----------


## presence

dragged the mrs into the salvation army again; she hates shopping, being in town, and trying on clothes.
mission was low rise cotton pajama pants, light weight long sleeve tops, and light sweaters
I shoved her in the try-it-on-booth as tradition has it and offered 100+ item abundance of cotton, silk, various wools
we left with 27 items for $80 including 3 pairs of like new levis and calvin men's jeans for myself; That's <$3 per article.
mrs would be content in rags under a carhart jacket if I didn't stick her in that booth twice a year.   
Instead, she's complaining... 

_'wtf?!? who in their right mind puts staple tags on cashmere?'_

----------


## Suzanimal

> dragged the mrs into the salvation army again; she hates shopping, being in town, and trying on clothes.
> mission was low rise cotton pajama pants, light weight long sleeve tops, and light sweaters
> I shoved her in the try-it-on-booth as tradition has it and offered 100+ item abundance of cotton, silk, various wools
> we left with 27 items for $80 including 3 pairs of like new levis and calvin men's jeans for myself; That's <$3 per article.
> mrs would be content in rags under a carhart jacket if I didn't stick her in that booth twice a year.   
> Instead, she's complaining... 
> 
> *'wtf?!? who in their right mind puts staple tags on cashmere?'*


That pisses me off, too! I keep a staple puller and needle nose pliers in my laundry room because I've damaged nice things getting those stupid staples out.

----------


## Suzanimal

> dragged the mrs into the salvation army again; she hates shopping, being in town, and trying on clothes.
> mission was low rise cotton pajama pants, light weight long sleeve tops, and light sweaters
> I shoved her in the try-it-on-booth as tradition has it and offered 100+ item abundance of cotton, silk, various wools
> we left with 27 items for $80 including 3 pairs of like new levis and calvin men's jeans for myself; That's <$3 per article.
> mrs would be content in rags under a carhart jacket if I didn't stick her in that booth twice a year.   
> Instead, she's complaining... 
> 
> _'wtf?!? who in their right mind puts staple tags on cashmere?'_


Pro Tip: When you go thrifting wear flip flops so you can take off your shoes and have something to stand on. Even at the nicest thrift store the floors are sketchy.

----------


## angelatc

> dragged the mrs into the salvation army again; she hates shopping, being in town, and trying on clothes.


She and I could be besties.  But I don't try on because I hate that.  I just buy and if it does not fit I either sell it on eBay or donate it back.

But since I own a secondhand store,  people drop off stuff at my store.  We do not actually sell clothes, so I get a lot of stuff that way.

----------


## Suzanimal

@presence     @angelatc Another item to keep your eye out for at the thrift store/garage sales is Tervis Tumblers. Even if you don't use them, they resell great. People who live in the hot weather love them because they don't sweat. Buy them if they're cheap - even if they're cracked because you can send them back to Tervis and they'll send you a new one free. You just fill out and print a form on their website and pay shipping to send the broken cup to them.

http://www.tervis.com/

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from...s&_sacat=20625

There are a lot of fakes. The bottom will say Tervis if they're real.

I recently found a cup with a lid and handle for .99.

----------


## presence

> since I own a secondhand store,  
> people drop off stuff at my store


noteworthy tidbit on law of attraction there






> Tervis Tumblers
> []
> even if they're cracked because you can send them back to Tervis and they'll send you a new one free



same goes with buck folding knives

----------


## Carlybee

Getting ready to sell some Gap 1969 skinny jeans sz 28..some nwt..some no tags but never worn if anyone wears this size. My neighbor bought them for her daughter but they were too small and she doesn't want to take back. If interested let me know. I'm thinking $12 per pair. There's about 4 -6 pairs various colors. A couple are corduroy boot leg.

Here's a sample..will post more when I have time. Going on ebay if no one here wants them. Here's some velour with side zip.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Getting ready to sell some Gap 1969 skinny jeans sz 28..some nwt..some no tags but never worn if anyone wears this size. My neighbor bought them for her daughter but they were too small and she doesn't want to take back. If interested let me know. I'm thinking $12 per pair. There's about 4 -6 pairs various colors. A couple are corduroy boot leg.
> 
> Here's a sample..will post more when I have time. Going on ebay if no one here wants them. Here's some velour with side zip.


Cute pants! I love the velour. I wear a 27 or 28 depending on the cut. I'm interested in the velour and cords if you don't mind taking a few measurements. I they're curvy, I can wear them at all - not enough junk in my trunk. 

Are they low rise? What's the inseam? Do you know of they're a curvy fit? Sorry, I see now they're skinny's. That's what I like but I would still like to know the rise and inseam. Thanks!


Went shopping with my rich friend and we found a rich person Goodwill. I generally steer clear of Goodwill (too high!) but this one was full of designer clothes. I spent 40.00 but I got a brand new pair of Clarks denim wedges, a Ralph Lauren silk sweater, a Talbots tank, a beautiful spring trench coat (I plan on wearing it Easter), a pair of black Ann Taylor slacks, a pair of linen Polo pants for Mr Animal, a neat pair of readers (glasses) that fit in a cool little case, and two giant fake palm fronds that will work great as fans - I plan on making Mr Animal fan me and feed me grapes.

I also found two brand new Big Bertha drivers but I wasn't sure if Mr Animal wanted them so I texted him a pic but someone else picked them up before he responded YES!!!. He was bummed I didn't get them but that's what he gets for not answering me in a timely manner.

----------


## Carlybee

> Cute pants! I love the velour. I wear a 27 or 28 depending on the cut. I'm interested in the velour and cords if you don't mind taking a few measurements. I they're curvy, I can wear them at all - not enough junk in my trunk. 
> 
> Are they low rise? What's the inseam? Do you know of they're a curvy fit? Sorry, I see now they're skinny's. That's what I like but I would still like to know the rise and inseam. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Went shopping with my rich friend and we found a rich person Goodwill. I generally steer clear of Goodwill (too high!) but this one was full of designer clothes. I spent 40.00 but I got a brand new pair of Clarks denim wedges, a Ralph Lauren silk sweater, a Talbots tank, a beautiful spring trench coat (I plan on wearing it Easter), a pair of black Ann Taylor slacks, a pair of linen Polo pants for Mr Animal, a neat pair of readers (glasses) that fit in a cool little case, and two giant fake palm fronds that will work great as fans - I plan on making Mr Animal fan me and feed me grapes.
> 
> I also found two brand new Big Bertha drivers but I wasn't sure if Mr Animal wanted them so I texted him a pic but someone else picked them up before he responded YES!!!. He was bummed I didn't get them but that's what he gets for not answering me in a timely manner.


Cool! I don't think they're curvy but I'll try to get measurments tonight. I've had them for a few weeks but just to busy so I finally took them all out last night. There's a pair of cute flats too sz 6.5

Here's a link to view them all. https://carlybeepics.shutterfly.com

----------


## Carlybee

> Cute pants! I love the velour. I wear a 27 or 28 depending on the cut. I'm interested in the velour and cords if you don't mind taking a few measurements. I they're curvy, I can wear them at all - not enough junk in my trunk. 
> 
> Are they low rise? What's the inseam? Do you know of they're a curvy fit? Sorry, I see now they're skinny's. That's what I like but I would still like to know the rise and inseam. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Went shopping with my rich friend and we found a rich person Goodwill. I generally steer clear of Goodwill (too high!) but this one was full of designer clothes. I spent 40.00 but I got a brand new pair of Clarks denim wedges, a Ralph Lauren silk sweater, a Talbots tank, a beautiful spring trench coat (I plan on wearing it Easter), a pair of black Ann Taylor slacks, a pair of linen Polo pants for Mr Animal, a neat pair of readers (glasses) that fit in a cool little case, and two giant fake palm fronds that will work great as fans - I plan on making Mr Animal fan me and feed me grapes.
> 
> I also found two brand new Big Bertha drivers but I wasn't sure if Mr Animal wanted them so I texted him a pic but someone else picked them up before he responded YES!!!. He was bummed I didn't get them but that's what he gets for not answering me in a timely manner.


Messaged you with measurements. Just give me a shout if interested. If not, I'll list on ebay.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Messaged you with measurements. Just give me a shout if interested. If not, I'll list on ebay.


I'll have to pass. It breaks my heart to let those cute velour leggings go but I don't think they're going to fit and I'm not talented enough with a sewing machine to take them up.  You should do well with those on ebay, though. I looked on the Gap site for them and it doesn't appear they're selling them anymore.

----------


## Carlybee

> I'll have to pass. It breaks my heart to let those cute velour leggings go but I don't think they're going to fit and I'm not talented enough with a sewing machine to take them up.  You should do well with those on ebay, though. I looked on the Gap site for them and it doesn't appear they're selling them anymore.


No problem..thanks!

----------


## Suzanimal

I'm putting together a shopping list for Black Friday. Yeah, I know it's nuts and I wouldn't even bother going but Mr Animal wants a new pair of sneakers and with my $10.00 off and Kohls cash, I can score an $80 pair of New Balance for free. I made him go with me Friday to pick them out and try them on and we hid them behind some women's shoes.  That's worth standing in line for an hour. I may make one of the boys stand in line for me whilst I browse. They have juniors cami tops for 3.00 and I might grab myself a few of those. I wear them all summer and I like the one's in juniors because they have a built in bra.

I'm also planning on stopping in CVS. I go there every year for a few freebies. I usually go very early in the morning on Thanksgiving. Our CVS is never busy and they have all the deals well organized so I'm not even gone 30 minutes. 

Here's my CVS deal

Applebees gift card $75.00 (I don't like Applebees but I'll give it to the boys)
I have a 10 off 40 coupon
and 22.00 in ECBs
That makes it 43.00 + tax

I'll  earn $25.00 in ecbs on the gift card purchase which I will spend on...

baby wipes .99
Leggings 5.99
two toothbrushes 2.00
mentos .77
altoids .99
Trolli candy .99
gingerale 2/2.00
Physicians Formula mascara 9.99

That will be 24.00 and tax - out of pocket, maybe a few pennies and I will earn ecbs for the total ($24.andsome change)
which I may spend a little on 
wet & wild mascara 4.99 (4.00 ecbs earned)
CVS torq 3 razors 5.00 (5.00 ecbs earned)

My out of pocket will be zero and I'll earn 9.00 in ecbs to buy some stocking stuffers with another week.

Not bad. I'll stick the candy in stockings, use the gingerale for mixed drinks, I like to keep some baby wipes in my car, and I wear leggings around the house in the winter. All stuff I use.


I'm also planning on hitting Walmart. Ours is busy but not crazy unless you're trying to get the doorbusters which I'm not. Also, it's not bad if you don't have a shopping cart. I grab a little basket or use my reusable shopping bags so I don't have to try to get through a crowd with a cart.

I'm going for Cuddledud's pj's for me and my mom They're 9.00 for a set (5.00 each piece) and that's phenomenal. You don't typically find that brand at Walmart and they're usually 20. per piece at Kohls and Macys. 

I'm getting the boys both a flannel shirt (7.50) and some pj pants (4.00) and I get a 36 piece set of Rubbermaid food storage containers every year for around 7.00. I like keeping those around for people to take food home in after parties. For that price, I don't have to worry about getting them back.

I also check out their cheap movies for something for my mom. Oh, and they have my bras on sale for 4.00. Lol, Mr A says they look like training bras but they're comfortable and cheap.

I'm also thinking about going to Macys. I'm not sure I want to go to the mall. If I go to Macys, I'm going to take Mr Animal and I'm not sure my powers of persuasion are that powerful. Macy's is suppose to have a good coupon in the paper, too. I think it's 10 off 25 or 20 off 50 - I'm not certain. If you're interested, just go to theblackfriday.com. They have all the ad scans posted there.

Here's my Macy's list

Huge set of silverware 29.99 (we're running low on spoons - I don't know what the heck happens to spoons around here)

rhinestone velour jogging suit for my mom - 19.99 (she loves those things and wears them to senior workout. right now, she has one set that I have to wash up real quick. I want her to have another so she won't bug me)

Dress shirt for Mr Animal. (He doesn't have a nice shirt that fits properly. I want him to go with me to try it on)

A 36" strand of pearls for me  (that's another reason I want him to go - to buy me a Christmas gift. I have a nice 18" strand but I really want a long one. They're only 39.00 and that's all I'm asking for so I don't think it's too much to ask They're probably not the best quality pearls but they're real and I won't wear them that much anyway)


That's all. Anyone else planning on venturing out?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Heya, ladies-for my performing arts exam (a live performance), I have to pull my (very long) hair into a bun. I have no idea how to do this. I need a tutorial or something NAO. plz?  ~hugs~

----------


## MelissaWV

> Heya, ladies-for my performing arts exam (a live performance), I have to pull my (very long) hair into a bun. I have no idea how to do this. I need a tutorial or something NAO. plz?  ~hugs~


How thick is your hair?  If it's thick and the right length, you could basically pull it into a ponytail, then with the last loop of the elastic just pull your hair through until it's a loop.  Wrap any spare ends around or pin them under.  This won't work if your hair is thin or too long, because it will be obvious you cheated and made a loop.

ETA:  Removed video.  I really should watch things all the way through before posting.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Heya, ladies-for my performing arts exam (a live performance), I have to pull my (very long) hair into a bun. I have no idea how to do this. I need a tutorial or something NAO. plz?  ~hugs~


when I took dance, we pulled the hair up in a high, tight ponytail, twisted it around the rubberband, and used lots of bobby pins to hold it in place. Spray it good when you're done.



I was a Sugarplum fairy.

----------


## opal

> Heya, ladies-for my performing arts exam (a live performance), I have to pull my (very long) hair into a bun. I have no idea how to do this. I need a tutorial or something NAO. plz?  ~hugs~


start with wet hands.. (best practice for newbies)  pull all hair up to the top of your head - sort of to the back.   Hold the base and start twisting the whole hank of hair - while holding it upwards.  This will hold in fly aways a bit.  As the twist gets tight start wrapping it around itself until you run out of hair.  Get a hair band that's either very close to your hair color or and fit it over the bun to hold it in place.  Sometimes it takes a double wrap.  I like scrunchies over hair bands but they are not even close to invisible.  If that doesn't feel secure for performing.. bobby pins or hair pins.. as many as it takes to hold it so you can move the way you need to.
If your hair is very thin, very straight or just doesn't have much texture to get the twist going a little hair spray, on your hands to hold on to it should help.  Then when you have it secure.. spray the hell out of it.

----------


## Suzanimal

Make sure you buy bobby pins and not hair pins, HB. And get some super duper hair spray. The cheap stuff is better for this - White Rain (super hold) or Aqua Net if they still make it anymore).

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> start with wet hands.. (best practice for newbies)  pull all hair up to the top of your head - sort of to the back.   Hold the base and start twisting the whole hank of hair - while holding it upwards.  This will hold in fly aways a bit.  As the twist gets tight start wrapping it around itself until you run out of hair.  Get a hair band that's either very close to your hair color or and fit it over the bun to hold it in place.  Sometimes it takes a double wrap.  I like scrunchies over hair bands but they are not even close to invisible.  If that doesn't feel secure for performing.. bobby pins or hair pins.. as many as it takes to hold it so you can move the way you need to.
> If your hair is very thin, very straight or just doesn't have much texture to get the twist going a little hair spray, on your hands to hold on to it should help.  Then when you have it secure.. spray the hell out of it.


Thanks!  ~hugs~ Who'd-a thunk this is so complicated?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Thanks!  ~hugs~ Who'd-a thunk this is so complicated?


Why don't ya just shave your head? I would if I was a guy. I practically shaved mine off one summer when I got hot. I wanted to give myself a Pat Benatar haircut and decided to try it with clippers. Pat didn't use a #3 guard.  I looked like a dyke. Mr Animal told me not to hang out in Decatur in sensible shoes or might turn gay.

----------


## Danke

> Why don't ya just shave your head? I would if I was a guy. I practically shaved mine off one summer when I got hot. I wanted to give myself a Pat Benatar haircut and decided to try it with clippers. Pat didn't use a #3 guard.  I looked like a dyke. Mr Animal told me not to hang out in Decatur in sensible shoes or might turn gay.


His BFs want something to hold on to?

----------


## opal

> Thanks!  ~hugs~ Who'd-a thunk this is so complicated?


It doesn't feel complicated after doing it for years.. most of the time I don't go past the one scrunchy.. sometimes just a chopstick or pretty hair pin

----------


## Suzanimal

> His BFs want something to hold on to?


They make toys for that.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> His BFs want something to hold on to?


Danke, you don't need to flirt with me to get me to like you. We're already amigos.  I told ya many times I don't have teh ghey and I won't hook up with you no matter how much you flirt on RPFs. Sorry to disappoint. You're stuck with the Mexican unless you can find someone else. Sorry to disappoint. ~hugs~ @Suzanimal-you probably know some gheys...hook danke up with one so he quits trying to hump my leg all over the webbernets, plz.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Inspiration for the ladies getting into weight lifting

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Ladies can do Parkour too

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Why don't ya just shave your head? I would if I was a guy. I practically shaved mine off one summer when I got hot. I wanted to give myself a Pat Benatar haircut and decided to try it with clippers. Pat didn't use a #3 guard.  I looked like a dyke. Mr Animal told me not to hang out in Decatur in sensible shoes or might turn gay.


Long hair looks better.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Long hair looks better.


I think it depends. Mr Animal looked awful with long hair. I thought he was gross and then one day I was at Fantasy Football Draft (my brother ran a league and always convinced me to buy a team) and this nice, attractive man sat behind me and started flirting with me. He knew me but I didn't recognize him. I figured it was one of my brothers goofy friends that I met once years ago and forgot about. Turns out, it was Mr Animal and I had last seen him a few months before, lol. He had just gotten a haircut and I couldn't believe how handsome he was under all that scraggly hair. Plus, he was being nice to me. He used to pick fights with me. I thought he was an $#@! but he said he did it because he thought I was cute when I was irritated.

----------


## otherone

> He had just gotten a haircut and I couldn't believe how handsome he was under all that scraggly hair. Plus, he was being nice to me. He used to pick fights with me. I thought he was an $#@! but he said he did it because he thought I was cute when I was irritated.


We're only hearing one side of the story.

----------


## Suzanimal

> We're only hearing one side of the story.


Mr Animal was Sam (Kinison), not Samson.

----------


## specsaregood

I'm gonna take a pearl necklace (first jewelry I ever got for DW) to be restrung,  I was thinking of asking them to spruce it up maybe with some addons or something.
Any ladies here any ideas or stuff they like to further decorate a simple pearl necklace?   I'm open to ideas,  or is simple pearls only your favorite?

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'm gonna take a pearl necklace (first jewelry I ever got for DW) to be restrung,  I was thinking of asking them to spruce it up maybe with some addons or something.
> Any ladies here any ideas or stuff they like to further decorate a simple pearl necklace?   I'm open to ideas,  or is simple pearls only your favorite?


Hmmm...nothing beats a nice strand of pearls. Honestly, I wouldn't mess with them too much. It really depends on your wife's taste. Does she prefer jewelry a little funky or more simple? I like my real stuff simple and my fake stuff funky. You could get her a cool fake set if she really likes pearls but the most I would do to her real ones without permission is maybe adding some gold discs.

Like these but without the pendant.




Or you could get her some cool pearl earrings or a bracelet to go with her set.

----------


## euphemia

Or buy a slide for the pearls in case she wants a different look.

----------


## specsaregood

> Hmmm...nothing beats a nice strand of pearls. Honestly, I wouldn't mess with them too much. It really depends on your wife's taste. Does she prefer jewelry a little funky or more simple? I like my real stuff simple and my fake stuff funky. You could get her a cool fake set if she really likes pearls but the most I would do to her real ones without permission is maybe adding some gold discs.
> Like these but without the pendant.


Most of her jewelry is more along the hippy persuasion, so simple and/or handmade.   The pearls I bought her our first Christmas was maybe her first fancy stuff.  yeah, something like the gold discs would be along what I was kinda thinking.




> Or buy a slide for the pearls in case she wants a different look.


slide?

----------


## Suzanimal

I've been working on getting all the crap from my "craft" room photographed to sell. I've decided to post it all on our local buy sell trade group for $300.00 just to get rid of it. I think that's a great deal. The Stampin up caddy with all the inks and some refills is around $150.00 and I've got over 300 stamps plus brand new paper packs, 2 paper sorters, embossing stuff, adhesives, scissors, scrapbooks, refill pages..almost all of it is Stampin Up so it's not cheap stuff. I think $300.00's a steal.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Or buy a slide for the pearls in case she wants a different look.


I dunno about those things, they seem like they would scratch the pearls.

----------


## angelatc

> I've been working on getting all the crap from my "craft" room photographed to sell. I've decided to post it all on our local buy sell trade group for $300.00 just to get rid of it. I think that's a great deal. The Stampin up caddy with all the inks and some refills is around $150.00 and I've got over 300 stamps plus brand new paper packs, 2 paper sorters, embossing stuff, adhesives, scissors, scrapbooks, refill pages..almost all of it is Stampin Up so it's not cheap stuff. I think $300.00's a steal.


FOr that price I would not spend a lot of time agonizing over the photographs. That's a great price.

----------


## Suzanimal

> FOr that price I would not spend a lot of time agonizing over the photographs. That's a great price.


LOL, I'm not. I'm just trying to take enough so people see how much they're getting. Plus, it's all rather dusty and I'm wiping it down. I figured I would take some snapshots to help it sell faster - I want this crap out of my garage before I decide to get back into collecting craft supplies.

----------


## angelatc

> LOL, I'm not. I'm just trying to take enough so people see how much they're getting. Plus, it's all rather dusty and I'm wiping it down. I figured I would take some snapshots to help it sell faster - I want this crap out of my garage before I decide to get back into collecting craft supplies.


 I can relate.  I have a sewing room.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I can relate.  I have a sewing room.


Yeah, that's part two of the craft room purge. My mom used to sew when she could see but now her machine is collecting dust. It's a big un, too. The man at the sewing machine shop offered her $700.00 for it when we took it to get it repaired. My mom says it will "walk the dog". Last year, she wanted an embroidery machine so I got her one for Christmas and it's been out of the box exactly once. We couldn't figure the damn thing out so I have to sell it, too.

----------


## angelatc

> Yeah, that's part two of the craft room purge. My mom used to sew when she could see but now her machine is collecting dust. It's a big un, too. The man at the sewing machine shop offered her $700.00 for it when we took it to get it repaired. My mom says it will "walk the dog". Last year, she wanted an embroidery machine so I got her one for Christmas and it's been out of the box exactly once. We couldn't figure the damn thing out so I have to sell it, too.


I sold one of those for one of my customers.  It was amazing!  If I ever get back to working only one job I'll absolutely buy one.

----------


## lilymc

I got some short boots today.  They were already at an affordable price, and 40% off on top of that, so, definitely a "frugal find." 

They're not the style of boot I originally had in mind to get (they kinda remind me of the Doc Martens I used to wear _way_ back in the day) but I did need something for everyday, to wear with jeans or whatever.

Faux leather.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Update: I figured out the hairbun thing-though I used a hairnet to keep it together. #cheater  Made it through both parts of my performance finals fine. ~hugs~ for you gals that helped.  xoxo

----------


## Suzanimal

> I got some short boots today.  They were already at an affordable price, and 40% off on top of that, so, definitely a "frugal find." 
> 
> They're not the style of boot I originally had in mind to get (they kinda remind me of the Doc Martens I used to wear _way_ back in the day) but I did need something for everyday, to wear with jeans or whatever.
> 
> Faux leather.


I have a Big Buddah purse. They have really nice veagan bags. They're so high quality,  I didn't even notice it was vegan when I bought it.

----------


## specsaregood

> LOL, I'm not. I'm just trying to take enough so people see how much they're getting. Plus, it's all rather dusty and I'm wiping it down. I figured I would take some snapshots to help it sell faster - I want this crap out of my garage before I decide to get back into collecting craft supplies.


speaking of crafting... a couple years back, the spawn made a dream catcher in preschool -- just a cheapie thing made of a paperplate and yarn -- and ever since he heard the story behind them, he much prefers it if one is in the household he is sleeping in.  whenever we visit family he asks if they have one.   so anyways, I asked him what he wanted to give for christmas gifts this year and thats what he said.  so we are crafting em, 2 down, only a few more to go.  he picked all the parts and what not out, and I just helped with the framework.   I think they are turning out fairly well, getting out of christmas gifts cheap this year. 




and if any of the recipients (I'm looking at you, left coast relatives) say anything about "cultural appropriation", they are getting permanently removed from the gift list.

----------


## Suzanimal

Little specs is a good crafter! Heck, those look better than anything I've ever made. Anyone who who doesn't love their awesome dream catcher is an $#@! and doesn't deserve it. 

Speaking of craft gifts, my sons are going to make me a sign for my girlfriend for Christmas. She bought a lake house and the gate has a sign hanging from it with the old owners names on it and she asked if the boys would make her a new one. They've built and routered their names in several things and she's seen their work so she knows they're pretty good. When she mentioned it to me, I told her we would give her that for Christmas. They're excited because she gave them creative license to do what they wanted to the sign. That was probably a bad idea but, I warned her...

----------


## phill4paul

Stopped by an estate sale that had mostly been picked through the day before. I did find a "trench lighter" made in occupied Japan (1945-51) that I got for $2.





   Pretty nice little lighter and works great.

   Also picked up gun cleaning kits for pistols, rifles and shotguns for $10.

----------


## Suzanimal

Very cool lighter, phil. Mr Animal found a crack lighter and wants me to get him butane to refill it. He says it will be great for lighting cigars on the golf course.

----------


## oyarde

> Most of her jewelry is more along the hippy persuasion, so simple and/or handmade.   The pearls I bought her our first Christmas was maybe her first fancy stuff.  yeah, something like the gold discs would be along what I was kinda thinking.
> 
> 
> slide?


 I have bought a crapload of 'em in my life and I hafta say the gold or silver beads in between look really good .

----------


## oyarde

> Stopped by an estate sale that had mostly been picked through the day before. I did find a "trench lighter" made in occupied Japan (1945-51) that I got for $2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>    Pretty nice little lighter and works great.
> 
>    Also picked up gun cleaning kits for pistols, rifles and shotguns for $10.


Trench lighters , like trench knives are cool. I picked up a cool pc of WW 1 Trench Art the other day , a 1918 silver French Franc in a brass pc made from a shell casing and engraved to put on a necklace, I gave 5 bucks for it.

----------


## oyarde

> Very cool lighter, phil. Mr Animal found a crack lighter and wants me to get him butane to refill it. He says it will be great for lighting cigars on the golf course.


I gave up on fancy butane lighters in the late 80's , when ya buy a can it has all of these tips and hardly ever any of them fit the lighter I had.

----------


## oyarde

> speaking of crafting... a couple years back, the spawn made a dream catcher in preschool -- just a cheapie thing made of a paperplate and yarn -- and ever since he heard the story behind them, he much prefers it if one is in the household he is sleeping in.  whenever we visit family he asks if they have one.   so anyways, I asked him what he wanted to give for christmas gifts this year and thats what he said.  so we are crafting em, 2 down, only a few more to go.  he picked all the parts and what not out, and I just helped with the framework.   I think they are turning out fairly well, getting out of christmas gifts cheap this year. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if any of the recipients (I'm looking at you, left coast relatives) say anything about "cultural appropriation", they are getting permanently removed from the gift list.


Tell him Great Job .

----------


## euphemia

I went to Goodwill today looking for some work clothes and found a gorgeous Eddie Bauer wool blend skirt with embroidery for $4.50.  Because I bought several things, that skirt was half price, so basically $2.25.  Retail, the skirt would be $80.  

The frugal journey begins.

----------


## donnay

I making gifts this year and this is my sister-in-laws.




For my nephew--I made him chocolate syrup.

----------


## Suzanimal

Nice job, donna!

And great deal on the skirt, EuthafsdfksdfTobiasMom 

I've still got to find something stupid for my brothers. We give gag gifts - mostly $#@! we find or we re-gift tacky crap. As a matter of fact, we've been re-gifting a tacky clock my oldest brother got for a wedding gift. The glass was broken on it awhile back. It sounds dumb (and it is) but I have to admit, I get more enjoyment out of exchanging "gifts" with them than I do anyone. We have such a blast laughing about the crazy things my dad used to give. One year, he bought my mom a fancy vacuum cleaner she wanted but he didn't want her to figure out what it was so he and my brother disassembled it and wrapped it in pieces. I think it took them a week to get it back together and my mom was PISSED.

----------


## donnay

TY, Suz.  

The photo is hard to see because the shrink wrap reflects the light but I made deodorant, face cream, peppermint lip balm, arnica cream, an antibiotic salve, magnesium oil spray and I made some rose hip syrup and black elderberry syrup.  I also mix some Orange spice tea with orange rind, and cinnamon.

----------


## Suzanimal

> TY, Suz.  
> 
> The photo is hard to see because the shrink wrap reflects the light but I made deodorant, face cream, peppermint lip balm, arnica cream, an antibiotic salve, magnesium oil spray and I made some rose hip syrup and black elderberry syrup.  I also mix some Orange spice tea with orange rind, and cinnamon.


HA! I figured out the deodorant and I guessed on the magnesium spray because I make it and put it in a bottle just like that. I got them off of amazon. I also made some lavender spray for my sheets. I would've never guessed the other stuff. If you're looking for something to add to your recipes, try making a sugar, coffee, and coconut oil scrub. It's easy and wonderful. I put mine in a mini mason jar with a plastic lid. Probably not the best thing to keep by the tub but it was what I had. Also, the scented Epsom salts are great and easy to make. I do lavender for everyday and eucalyptus for when I have a cold.

----------


## donnay

> HA! I figured out the deodorant and I guessed on the magnesium spray because I make it and put it in a bottle just like that. I got them off of amazon. I also made some lavender spray for my sheets. I would've never guessed the other stuff. If you're looking for something to add to your recipes, try making a sugar, coffee, and coconut oil scrub. It's easy and wonderful. I put mine in a mini mason jar with a plastic lid. Probably not the best thing to keep by the tub but it was what I had. Also, the scented Epsom salts are great and easy to make. I do lavender for everyday and eucalyptus for when I have a cold.


That face scrub sounds great!  Thanks.  I may give it a try tomorrow.

I made some scented Epsom salts with Rosemary and Spearmint essential oils and The Three Kings (My made up version) scented with Frankensense, Myrrh EOs and Turmeric tincture.

ETA:  Oh and Kmart had Christopher Radko ornaments for $9.00 (I have some that are $150.00 on my tree these were a bargain!) so I bought them for the baskets too.  That is what is in the middle that says 2016.

----------


## Suzanimal

> That face scrub sounds great!  Thanks.  I may give it a try tomorrow.
> 
> I made some scented Epsom salts with Rosemary and Spearmint essential oils and The Three Kings (My made up version) scented with Frankensense, Myrrh EOs and Turmeric tincture.


The scrub is great but it's for body only. It's too rough for your face but it smells wonderful and leaves your skin feeling baby soft (caffeine helps with cellulite) but it makes you want a coffee. 

The Three Kings is a great idea! How smart!




> ETA:  Oh and Kmart had Christopher Radko ornaments for $9.00 (I have some that are $150.00 on my tree these were a bargain!) so I bought them for the baskets too.  That is what is in the middle that says 2016.


I love Radko ornaments. I have one for 2000 of Santa on a rocket ship.

----------


## Suzanimal

HERo 




> Woman modifies fridge to dispense chilled wine
> 
> MANCHESTER, England - A woman in England has made a household appliance that many people might wish exists.
> 
> She said she was able to figure out a way to make the water dispenser in her refrigerator pour chilled wine instead of H2o, "The Today Show" reported.
> 
> Clare Potts didn't need any fancy tools or other gadgets to make the plan a reality.
> 
> She told "Today" that all she had to do was pour the wine directly into the water dispenser.
> ...


http://www.wsbtv.com/news/trending-n...wine/476158629

----------


## dannno

> he plays with our priest most weeks 
> 
> that is one of his favorite things to do.... 
> 
> Attachment 5509


His favorite thing to do is playing with Priests

----------


## dannno

> Are you using the super sticky rice? I think there's a specific rice they use for sushi rolls. It also may help to take your roll out the gadget, wrap it tightly and stick it in the fridge for a few hours before you cut it - that's the way I have to do my taco roll ups or they fall apart.


Ya not only is there a special sticky rice, there is a special way to cook and treat the rice, that I think involves rice vinegar.

----------


## donnay

> Nope. Is that the stuff you make by boiling Epsom salt in water? I make that and squirt it on the bottom of my feet at night. Honestly, I forgot why I even do it but it's habit now and I remember it being good for you. I doubt it could hurt, anyway.


I believe you do it so you do not become magnesium deficient. 

I use magnesium chloride rather than Epsom salt (Magnesium Sulfate).  Magnesium chloride (12%) is said to be readily absorbed through the skin.

References:
http://www.epsomsaltcouncil.org/wp-c...um_sulfate.pdf
https://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/Ma...hProfessional/
https://draxe.com/magnesium-oil/

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Ladies like wine and such...where do y'all fit in this?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Ladies like wine and such...where do y'all fit in this?


Oh $#@!, I have a plastic jug of vodka. I bought a decanter to class it up a bit, though. When people ask what kind of vodka it is, I ask what kind they like and wink.

----------


## Suzanimal

Here's a little fun bit about my life. When I first started dating Mr Animal, I saw a comic that reminded me of him (I'm an avid reader of comics) and I mailed to him - I wanted to surprise him with it. Anyway, he thought it was cute and ever since then we've cut out comics for each other. There's a huge stack of them on magnetic clips on my refrigerator. Here's one I've mentioned in threads about thermostats a few times that Mr Animal cut out for me years ago.

----------


## Suzanimal

I went to the Goodwill today and scored. I found out Sunday is the day they change the 1/2 price color and at my store, it's blue this week. I got there early enough to get some good deals before they were picked over.

I found a Nike golf skort (Mr Animal insists I start playing golf with him on Wednesdays. He's got it in his head that he can make me a great lady golfer and use me as ringer in tournamentsHe's been nagging me to get a skort, btw. He thinks they're cute.), a few brand spanking new swimsuits (I guess the stores are donating their leftovers because there were a lot with tags still on them. Anyway I got an awesome Hula Honey purple bikini and an American flag bikini - I couldn't resist), a brand new in the box set of stemless wine glasses (I usually drink out of coffee cups but now I have some fancy glasses. I have a ton of stemmed glasses but I keep breaking them so I really wanted some stemless.), Ralph Lauren white shorts (Perfect length for me 5 inches. Even though I still wear them, I'm a little old for the 3" shorts and any longer than 5" looks matronly), a super cute tank top (It's a black high neck with sequins, spaghetti straps, and a built in bra. Why do they even bother making those things without the bra? It's getting hard to find a built in bra. I usually have to look in juniors just to find one in a cami), a Banana Republic skirt (kind of fancy and a little long on me - hits right at the knees which is a bad spot on me but such great quality, it's worth hemming), a few swimsuit cover ups brand new with tags(I can't have too many. I wear them all summer when I'm home), a mercury glass bowl, a nice vase for .50 (it looks like a crumpled paper bag but I'm not crazy about the color - paper bag color - I plan on painting it a glossy turquoise and putting it in my sun room), a cool pic in a very nice frame for my bathroom (it's a colored sketch of some cats eye sunglasses and leopard scarf that says Wild Thang ), and a few other summer tops - one terry cloth sleeveless polo with a lime green and yellow plaid collar - very preppy.


Speaking of swimsuits. I've been a sloth since Christmas and I put on a few pounds. My fat pants were a little snug when I squoze into them today. Anyway, time to get the holidays behind me and get back to living like I give a $#@!. It helps that I polished off all the candy last night.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I went to the Goodwill today and scored. I found out Sunday is the day they change the 1/2 price color and at my store, it's blue this week. I got there early enough to get some good deals before they were picked over.
> 
> I found a Nike golf skort (Mr Animal insists I start playing golf with him on Wednesdays. He's got it in his head that he can make me a great lady golfer and use me as ringer in tournamentsHe's been nagging me to get a skort, btw. He thinks they're cute.), a few brand spanking new swimsuits (I guess the stores are donating their leftovers because there were a lot with tags still on them. Anyway I got an awesome Hula Honey purple bikini and an American flag bikini - I couldn't resist), a brand new in the box set of stemless wine glasses (I usually drink out of coffee cups but now I have some fancy glasses. I have a ton of stemmed glasses but I keep breaking them so I really wanted some stemless.), Ralph Lauren white shorts (Perfect length for me 5 inches. Even though I still wear them, I'm a little old for the 3" shorts and any longer than 5" looks matronly), a super cute tank top (It's a black high neck with sequins, spaghetti straps, and a built in bra. Why do they even bother making those things without the bra? It's getting hard to find a built in bra. I usually have to look in juniors just to find one in a cami), a Banana Republic skirt (kind of fancy and a little long on me - hits right at the knees which is a bad spot on me but such great quality, it's worth hemming), a few swimsuit cover ups brand new with tags(I can't have too many. I wear them all summer when I'm home), a mercury glass bowl, a nice vase for .50 (it looks like a crumpled paper bag but I'm not crazy about the color - paper bag color - I plan on painting it a glossy turquoise and putting it in my sun room), a cool pic in a very nice frame for my bathroom (it's a colored sketch of some cats eye sunglasses and leopard scarf that says Wild Thang ), and a few other summer tops - one terry cloth sleeveless polo with a lime green and yellow plaid collar - very preppy.
> 
> 
> Speaking of swimsuits. I've been a sloth since Christmas and I put on a few pounds. My fat pants were a little snug when I squoze into them today. Anyway, time to get the holidays behind me and get back to living like I give a $#@!. It helps that I polished off all the candy last night.


I'm sure you make chubby look sexy, suz.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'm sure you make chubby look sexy, suz.


I really don't. I dunno why but 5 lbs really shows up on me. Maybe because I'm short? I was complaining about it today and my son said I was at "maximum density".

----------


## opal

> I really don't. I dunno why but 5 lbs really shows up on me. Maybe because I'm short? I was complaining about it today and my son said I was at "maximum density".


did he survive?  if so.. how long is he grounded?

----------


## timosman

> I really don't. I dunno why but 5 lbs really shows up on me. Maybe because I'm short? I was complaining about it today and my son said I was at "maximum density".


He means well.

----------


## MelissaWV

> Ladies like wine and such...where do y'all fit in this?


Water.  It's not on the spectrum.

----------


## Suzanimal

> did he survive?  if so.. how long is he grounded?


That's not even the worst Mr Smooth Talker's said to me lately. A cop pulled up behind me when we were out Christmas shopping a few weeks ago so I grabbed my lip gloss and checked myself in the mirror in case I got pulled over and needed to try to get out of a ticket. Well, he's seen that drama unfold before and informed me that I was getting a little old to flirt my way out of tickets. I had to remind him that I'm a $#@!ty driver and only ever got one ticket.




> He means well.


He's not trying to be mean, he just starts talking and keeps digging the hole deeper. Mr Animal was listening to him shaking his head. After my son finally quit talking, my husband told him the correct answer to the question (Do I look fat?) is no, even if I look like Jabba the Hut in yoga pants.

Me: Damn, my fat pants are snug. Do I look like I've put on some weight?
Son: You shouldn't have eaten all that candy.
Husband: *shakes head*
Me: So, I look fat?
Son: Not fat but you're at maximum density.
Husband: *groans*
Me: So I still look okay?
Son: Well, you're not what I would call hot.
Husband: For the love of God, son...


Edited to add...I'm down two pounds this morning.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I really don't. I dunno why but 5 lbs really shows up on me. Maybe because I'm short? *I was complaining about it today and my son said I was at "maximum density".*


LOL  From the mouths of babes.

----------


## Suzanimal

> LOL  From the mouths of babes.


Yeah, they're cute at that age....a treasure, sometimes I wish I could bury him...

----------


## Suzanimal

Okay, for 2017 I've decided to share my best deals in this thread. I'm really good at getting deals - everyone has a talent, I suppose.

Last year I bought me and my mom some dress slacks at White House Black Market and they weren't cheap (100.00!!!) but it's surprisingly hard to find good quality winter white slacks. Anyway, my mom spilled something and got a stain on her pants so I had to find her another pair. I started watching them at WHBM and bam!, they went on clearance. To top it off, I got 5% off for being a WHBM reward member, an extra 40% off sale promo code, AND I found a $50 off $100 code in my email. They ALL worked. Pro tip - keep punching in those promo codes, a lot of places let you stack them. Then to make the deal even better, I found a website called Raise where you can buy gift cards for a % off. I ended up getting another 10% off using a gift card that I bought off that website. Actually, more than 10% off because I found a promo code for Raise that gave me 10.00 off a gift card purchase.

One pair of black pants and the white one's are for my mom and the rest is for me. I paid 140 for everything which is great considering the white pants alone were 100.00 regular price and the dress was 150.00 regular price. I've had my eye on that dress since I saw it last year. *pats self on back* The trouser jeans will need to be hemmed but they're great quality and totally worth it. The only thing I'm concerned with is the top. It might be a little big but I can take it in a bit on the sides if I'm showing side boob.

----------


## angelatc

Free on Amazon today only: Killer Thrillers: 3 Bestselling Novels Kindle Edition

----------


## Suzanimal

Found this on Pinterest. I need to do this for my concert tickets. I saved them all thinking I was going to scrapbook them but that ain't happening. I already have a shadowbox frame. I guess I could get some etching cream and etch it but I have a metal drawer label holder that I think I'm going to just glue on it and write stubs on the label. That's about my craft skill...

----------


## Suzanimal

I'm kicking myself. A girlfriend of mine bought the same coat Mr Animal bought me for half the price. She found it at Burlington Coat Factory on clearance. If ya need a coat ladies, this thing is adorable and can be dressed up or down. Mr A says I look like a Bond girl in it, lol. I don't but it makes me fell good when he says it.

21.99 at Burlington - that's a steal

http://www.burlingtoncoatfactory.com...5.aspx?h=57577

Keep in mind it's juniors sized AND it runs small - even for juniors. I generally buy a coat in a medium because I like to have room but I ended up going with the large in this one.

----------


## euphemia

One of the most frugal finds for me is a discount card at Sally's Beauty Supply.  It is $5.00 a year until a certain age, then it's $2.50.  At signup/renewal, I get one free hair care product plus a coupon for $5.00 off the next visit.  I don't think I have paid for shampoo in about 4 years.  In the meantime, there are discounts on everything.  They are staffed by licensed cosmetologists who know the products well.  Then their are the sales and significant discounts on a lot of stuff, plus free (really nice) tote bags a lot of the year.  

Considering shampoo and conditioner are outrageous at Target and WalMart, Sally's is a steal.  

hb34, you should totally get a card.  They will help you with your man bun the next time you need one, and it sounds like you need really good shampoo and conditioner.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Edited to add...I'm down two pounds this morning.


How's the muscle/bone:fat ratio and body fat% going? The numbers on your scale don't really tell you that much about your body's state.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> One of the most frugal finds for me is a discount card at Sally's Beauty Supply.  It is $5.00 a year until a certain age, then it's $2.50.  At signup/renewal, I get one free hair care product plus a coupon for $5.00 off the next visit.  I don't think I have paid for shampoo in about 4 years.  In the meantime, there are discounts on everything.  They are staffed by licensed cosmetologists who know the products well.  Then their are the sales and significant discounts on a lot of stuff, plus free (really nice) tote bags a lot of the year.  
> 
> Considering shampoo and conditioner are outrageous at Target and WalMart, Sally's is a steal.  
> 
> hb34, you should totally get a card.  They will help you with your man bun the next time you need one, *and it sounds like you need really good shampoo and conditioner*.


Wut?  Why would you say that? I don't understand your snark, but I get the sense I don't like it.

----------


## euphemia

No, you said you have really long hair.  That takes a lot of upkeep, even when you're young.  Just trying to be helpful.

----------


## Suzanimal

> One of the most frugal finds for me is a discount card at Sally's Beauty Supply.  It is $5.00 a year until a certain age, then it's $2.50.  At signup/renewal, I get one free hair care product plus a coupon for $5.00 off the next visit.  I don't think I have paid for shampoo in about 4 years.  In the meantime, there are discounts on everything.  They are staffed by licensed cosmetologists who know the products well.  Then their are the sales and significant discounts on a lot of stuff, plus free (really nice) tote bags a lot of the year.  
> 
> Considering shampoo and conditioner are outrageous at Target and WalMart, Sally's is a steal.  
> 
> hb34, you should totally get a card.  They will help you with your man bun the next time you need one, and it sounds like you need really good shampoo and conditioner.


That's a nice find, I had no idea they had a discount club. I buy my eyebrow wax stuff and face razors there.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> No, you said you have really long hair.  That takes a lot of upkeep, even when you're young.  Just trying to be helpful.


Oh, okay.  thnx! ~hugs~ ETA: @euphemia can yuo recommend something specific? Conditioners I've tried in the past make my hair feel all limp and heavy as if there's goop in it even though it's dry.

----------


## Suzanimal

I have a half bath I'm getting ready to redo (I'll post some before and after pics) and was looking on Pinterst for ideas when I came across this gem. I can't stop laughing. I think I'm going to show it to Mr A and tell him that's what I want to do to ours, LOL.

----------


## opal

oh.. you need to send that to the woman that does the pooporri commercials.. lol

----------


## Suzanimal

I told Mr Animal I wanted to redo the 1/2 bath and went over everything I wanted. I'm not getting the new sink and counter top and I didn't think I was getting the recessed tp roll holder I wanted but he surprised me and brought one home.  Yay! 

Now for my paint color gripe. As the mother of two rambunctious sons, I found I was constantly touching up paint in our house and got sick of trying to keep samples of all the colors in the garage. I had the brilliant idea to paint most of the house the same color and got busy. It's worked wonderfully until I went to get fresh paint and couldn't read the recipe off the top of the bucket. No problem, I thought, the color is called Oats and I bought it at Walmart. Well, they don't have that color anymore and can't look up the recipe without the color number (that's what one paint guy told me).

Anyway, I found it online and it had a number but when I went back a different paint guy said they couldn't find it. Mr Animal is bummed because our foyer is treacherous to paint. He has to put a ladder on the stairs and lean over a high opening really far to cut in. I'm suppose to be holding the ladder but I'm too freaked out to be much of a safety helper. I'm going to pick a new color from Lowes. My trim is Valspar and I figure I might as well get it all in one place. It's too bad because I really like that color. It was a perfect tan - not too yellow, not too pink.

----------


## specsaregood

> I figure I might as well get it all in one place. It's too bad because I really like that color. It was a perfect tan - not too yellow, not too pink.


can't you just bring a paint chip into Lowes and have them analyze it n their computer spit you out a matching recipe?

----------


## Suzanimal

> can't you just bring a paint chip into Lowes and have them analyze it n their computer spit you out a matching recipe?


I guess. Is that accurate? I've never done it before.

----------


## specsaregood

> I guess. Is that accurate? I've never done it before.


I've done it, but I'm a man and our painter chick said that most men are pretty much color blind as far as she is concerned.  so maybe start with a small area.
Or get a more manly man such as @phill4paul in here and ask him; I bet he'd know.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I've done it, but I'm a man and our painter chick said that most men are pretty much color blind as far as she is concerned.  so maybe start with a small area.
> Or get a more manly man such as @phill4paul in here and ask him; I bet he'd know.


I think I'm going to give it a shot. I'm pretty sure the finish will be a little different because I'm going with a different paint brand but it should be close enough that Mr Animal doesn't have to cut in real close around the ceiling in the stairway. That's really the only thing that bothers me about changing the paint color. It's so high up, I doubt anyone would notice a small difference in sheen anyway.

I found a spot in a closet in the spare room that I'm going whittle off a chunk of paint so I can get a true match.

----------


## Suzanimal

I was out running errands today and decided to stop in 5 Below. I love that place. It's full of all kinds of quirky stuff.

Here's what I found on this trip...

A very cool light. Yeah, it's plastic and battery operated but you don't really notice unless you take a close look at it (they also had one with a gold base that was tacky - it really looked fake) and it was only 4.00. My son took it to his room to use as a nightlight. He doesn't like light in the room when he's sleeping so no plug in nightlights and this looks better than the flashlight he has hanging from his headboard. He just likes a little light to see down the hall when he goes to the bathroom.



I also bought two "mermaid" pillows for our sofa. I fell in love with them. The sequins flip over when you brush your hand against them. I thought they looked cute next to the faux fur pillows on my sofa but Mr Animal thinks they're all awful. He says the fur pillows look like I skinned the neighbors dogs and paired with the sequins, he said it looks like a disco sofa.

Here's the pillow normal...


and when you brush your finger on it...


They're so much fun, I couldn't quit fiddling with them.

----------


## Suzanimal

Banner day!!! Does anyone have an Ollies Army near their house? Well, I have one that's not too far and finally went in. I have a friend who has the most beautiful planters and she told me that's where she gets them. Anyway, I saw they had them in their flyer and decided to check them out. I scored! I also got some nice hummingbird feeders for 14.99 each. They're glass bottles and they have a perch. I like the one's with a perch.

These are all heavy planters - no plastic crap. Please excuse my patio it's kinda dirty right now. I don't even want to know what these would cost at Lowes or Pikes. I bought a plastic one at Lowes about the size of the one in the last pic and it was 50.00. 

These two were 12.99 each. 



This one was 17.00



This one was 20.00




Then I went to the thrift store and scored again. BTW, Sunday is the best day to go to get the 1/2 color at Goodwill. They change their colors every Sunday at my store, anyway.

I got some beautiful napkin rings and a bunch of very pretty cloth napkins. I love cloth napkins and they're actually quite expensive. I got two different sets of glasses. One set looks very similar to a set I've been eyeing at Kohls for 40.00  - I got mine for 3.00. Yay! And the other set matches a set of bar glasses I got at the thrift store a few months ago. I also scored some very nice decorative towels. Those things are pricey new but you can find them at the thrift store in like new condition for a 1.00. People get rid of them when they change their decor, I guess. I also scored a cute pie dish (see pic) for 3.00. I buy those all year and give them out with pies in them for the holidays. People seem to like getting them and it's not an expensive gift. I saw a beautiful Fitz & Floyd Christmas platter but I didn't buy it because it was 8.00 and that color is going half price next week. I plan on being there at opening time to grab that beauty. At 8.00, it's a steal but it's been there a few weeks and I don't think it's going to move for that price. Here's the exact same platter at Wayfair for 42.00. I'll give that to someone with some of Granny Bernice's sour cream cutout cookies.  I got a few other nice thing but what I'm really most excited about is my T-rex. I got him for 3.00 and plan on turning him into a planter. My kids think it's going to be the tackiest thing ever but I think it'll be quirky. I like that kind of stuff. Anyway, I haven't decided what color I'm going to paint him but I plan on sitting him next to my front door. 

My cute pie dish. It says, _Isn't this a dainty dish set before a king?_ from Sing a Song of Sixpence on the lid.



My t-rex. He's a big one. He comes up to my knees. 



Here's what I plan on doing with him. Any color suggestions? My front door is red, my shutters are black, and my house is stacked stone and tan. I have a covered front porch with a swing on the end and two red Adirondack chairs on it. I also have hanging ferns but I keep killing them.

----------


## oyarde

> Banner day!!! Does anyone have an Ollies Army near their house? Well, I have one that's not too far and finally went in. I have a friend who has the most beautiful planters and she told me that's where she gets them. Anyway, I saw they had them in their flyer and decided to check them out. I scored! I also got some nice hummingbird feeders for 14.99 each. They're glass bottles and they have a perch. I like the one's with a perch.
> 
> These are all heavy planters - no plastic crap. Please excuse my patio it's kinda dirty right now. I don't even want to know what these would cost at Lowes or Pikes. I bought a plastic one at Lowes about the size of the one in the last pic and it was 50.00. 
> 
> These two were 12.99 each. 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was 17.00
> ...


I need a T Rex like that .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I need a T Rex like that .


Do you think standing him next to my front door will scare away Danke's ghosts and Jehovah's Witnesses?

----------


## oyarde

> Do you think standing him next to my front door will scare away Danke's ghosts and Jehovah's Witnesses?


Maybe you should get some extras to sell to the people who come to the door .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Maybe you should get some extras to sell to the people who come to the door .


Mr Animal just got home and thought the t-rex planter sounded dumb.   Just wait until he sees the plastic poop I bought as a bathroom decoration, I imagine he'll forget all about the front porch t-rex.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Banner day!!! Does anyone have an Ollies Army near their house? Well, I have one that's not too far and finally went in. I have a friend who has the most beautiful planters and she told me that's where she gets them. Anyway, I saw they had them in their flyer and decided to check them out. I scored! I also got some nice hummingbird feeders for 14.99 each. They're glass bottles and they have a perch. I like the one's with a perch.
> 
> These are all heavy planters - no plastic crap. Please excuse my patio it's kinda dirty right now. I don't even want to know what these would cost at Lowes or Pikes. I bought a plastic one at Lowes about the size of the one in the last pic and it was 50.00. 
> 
> These two were 12.99 each. 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was 17.00
> ...


Define those colors in hex code, plz. By themselves those colour words are so abstract I can't give you any advice based on them.(at least in this specific matter)  ~hugs~

----------


## Statuesque of Liberty

I don't mind buying at thrift stores.  You can find some really good stuff at the ones in the high end part of town.  Some of the clothes are practically untouched.  Like somebody didn't like a shirt for Christmas.  Then they never wore it.  It's like getting it new.

I write down or can remember what I paid for things.  I'll shop all over the place finding the place selling it the cheapest.  The gas driving pays for itself.  Quality is important too.  Finding something that will last.  Some of the stuff at flea markets is good wood and whatnot.  Much better than even new plastic stuff.  You just clean it up.  Heck I'm not proud!

----------


## Suzanimal

> I don't mind buying at thrift stores.  You can find some really good stuff at the ones in the high end part of town.  Some of the clothes are practically untouched.  Like somebody didn't like a shirt for Christmas.  Then they never wore it.  It's like getting it new.
> 
> I write down or can remember what I paid for things.  I'll shop all over the place finding the place selling it the cheapest.  *The gas driving pays for itself.*  Quality is important too.  Finding something that will last.  Some of the stuff at flea markets is good wood and whatnot.  Much better than even new plastic stuff.  You just clean it up.  Heck I'm not proud!


That depends. I usually will just work in my favorite store when I'm in the area. You're right about finding the best stuff in the higher end neighborhoods, though. 

Welcome to the forums, SoL.

----------


## Suzanimal

I want to put up an Easter tree but Mr Animal says it's a dumb idea. What do y'all think of Easter trees? I want something like this...

I make up cute little Easter goodie bags for my neices and nephews and thought putting them under a tree would be cute. I like the tree, tray, and bunny but I wouldn't do the blocks - that's where I would put my goody bags.

----------


## opal

my mom did Easter trees all the time.  You can put Styrofoam cups - upside down in the oven, really low and shrink them..watch them closely so they don't melt completely - let them cool then paint to make Easter hats.   Add tiny flowers, ribbons.. glitter - great Easter tree decor.

----------


## Suzanimal

> my mom did Easter trees all the time.  You can put Styrofoam cups - upside down in the oven, really low and shrink them..watch them closely so they don't melt completely - let them cool then paint to make Easter hats.   Add tiny flowers, ribbons.. glitter - great Easter tree decor.


Aww, that sounds so cute. I went to Hobby Lobby and priced stems like the ones in the photo and those dang things are expensive. I decided I'm going to walk through the woods and just find a branch that works. I have a nice bucket and I found 2 brand new packs of glittery egg ornaments at the thrift store. Yay! I think the hats will be nice for something different on the tree.

----------


## Suzanimal

Muh fancy new bathroom shelves. I'm not sure what to put on them. I'm not sure Mr A is going to like my giant T-Rex there but whatever...



Also, a super duper easy craft that turned out very well. Hell, these are my first and second attempts. The light switch was my first attempt but I'm going to redo it because I got a lot better on my second attempt - the outlet plate. These are the cheapo 1.00 covers from Lowes that I wanted to spruce up for my bathroom. I still need to put a coat of triple thick poly stuff on them but here are the photos. Here's how to do them. http://www.fiberartsy.com/diy-switch...h-alcohol-ink/

Warning: Do this in a well ventilated area and DO NOT sniff. I think I lost a few brain cells and I have a headache.





The switch plates look great with my rug - it looks pink in the pic but the main color is brown - I promise.

----------


## Suzanimal

Went thrifting yesterday and got a nice painting. It's hard to tell but it's not a print and the frame is green stain, not green paint. Not sure where I'm going to hang it but it's really nice. I also got muh monkeys. The painting was 7.00 and the monkeys were 1.50.



I went to Kohls and had a bunch of Kohls cash and coupons and got everything in the pic for 25.00. The pants are capri's and very cute. I also got 2 tops and a pair of shoes.

----------


## Carlybee

I guess this qualifies as decorating. Thinking of selling these things if I can make more of them. I think they would make cute wall or door hangings for a girl's room.

----------


## Suzanimal

Very cute.  

Out of the blue, Mr Animal told me I should start a cooking youtube show. I dunno where that came from but he seems to think I'd be good at it. o_O




> I guess this qualifies as decorating. Thinking of selling these things if I can make more of them. I think they would make cute wall or door hangings for a girl's room.

----------


## Carlybee

> Very cute.  
> 
> Out of the blue, Mr Animal told me I should start a cooking youtube show. I dunno where that came from but he seems to think I'd be good at it. o_O



You should!

----------


## Lamp

> Very cute.  
> 
> Out of the blue, Mr Animal told me I should start a cooking youtube show. I dunno where that came from but he seems to think I'd be good at it. o_O



I told my mom to start a cooking show and use my brother as a mascot but it never materialised.

----------


## Suzanimal

> You should!


I doubt anyone wants to watch me open a bag of sweet kale salad and mix it up, lol.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> *Define those colors in hex code, plz.* By themselves those colour words are so abstract I can't give you any advice based on them.(at least in this specific matter)  ~hugs~


I'm still waiting for those hex codes, @Suzanimal ....

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'm still waiting for those hex codes, @Suzanimal ....

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> 


All the colors that display on your monitor are defined by graphic designers (and programmers too, I think) in hex code. The red in the youtube logo, for example, is called e62117. If you had pics for me I could measure the colour for you and give you the hex code.

----------


## Suzanimal

> All the colors that display on your monitor are defined by graphic designers (and programmers too, I think) in hex code. The red in the youtube logo, for example, is called e62117.


eblack
ered
etan

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> eblack
> ered
> etan


None of those are either hexi- or -decimal. Suzanimal fail.  /disappoint in teh @Suzanimal

----------


## Suzanimal

> None of those are either hexi- or -decimal. Suzanimal fail.  /disappoint in teh @Suzanimal




I'm not good at math or computers. I don't understand hexi-decimal colors.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I'm not good at math or computers. I don't understand hexi-decimal colors.


Pro designers use hexcode to describe colours because we need to be really specific when communicating with print shop and web people. A professional design program like Photoshop CS3 uses hexcode for everything.  I like it a LOT myself because if I need to refer to a specific hue I can just type it in instead of trying to eyeball it in the palette.

----------


## opal

> I'm not good at math or computers. I don't understand hexi-decimal colors.


here ya go Suz.. have a color party

http://www.pagetutor.com/common/bgcolors1536.html

----------


## specsaregood

So DW likes to tell a story about how when she was in kindergarten, every kid on their birthday got a birthday crown to wear around all day.   She waited patiently all year while all the other kids got their crowns.  Finally, her bday came around and her teacher was out and they had a substitute, she asked about her birthday crown and the substitute told her they weren't doing that and stop asking about it.   long story short, she never got her bday crown and she has held a grudge for 30 odd years.   I finally heard it enough that I set a reminder in my calendar to make her one this year.     Gonna tell her she has to wear it all day, including out to dinner at the fancy restaurant or she can never tell that story ever again.

----------


## Carlybee

> So DW likes to tell a story about how when she was in kindergarten, every kid on their birthday got a birthday crown to wear around all day.   She waited patiently all year while all the other kids got their crowns.  Finally, her bday came around and her teacher was out and they had a substitute, she asked about her birthday crown and the substitute told her they weren't doing that and stop asking about it.   long story short, she never got her bday crown and she has held a grudge for 30 odd years.   I finally heard it enough that I set a reminder in my calendar to make her one this year.     Gonna tell her she has to wear it all day, including out to dinner at the fancy restaurant or she can never tell that story ever again.


Aww..that's sweet

----------


## heavenlyboy34

IDK how to embed this, but these are handy little organization hacks/tricks y'all will find handy for crafts and around the house.  https://www.facebook.com/FirstMediaB...5361643304586/ I really like 'em!

----------


## Suzanimal

@angelatc

I mentioned you because I know you resell stuff and having the hang tag on these purses ups their value.

So I was at my favorite ghetto thrift store and I found a Coach bag. It was missing the hang tag and looked a little tired but it was in great shape. Since it was only 2.00 I decided to try to revitalize it. It turned out great. All I did was wiped it down with leather cleaner, hit the faded spots with shoe polish, and finished it  a good leather conditioner. When I was looking for information on cleaning it, I came across a blog that said you can call Coach and they'll send you another hang tag free of charge (no shipping or anything) so I figured it wouldn't hurt to give it a shot and it's for real.

Here's the phone #. They only needed the serial # out of the bag and my address. Yay!

Coach head office 1-888-262-6224

If they don't have the matching tag for your bag, they send a brass one. 

Here's a photo of the bag I found. This isn't mine (I'm having issues sending pics to my computer) but it's identical and in the same condition - except mine will have the hang tag, it's missing on that one.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/4524670..._listing_top-1

----------


## angelatc

> [MENTION=198] When I was looking for information on cleaning it, I came across a blog that said you can call Coach and they'll send you another hang tag free of charge (no shipping or anything) so I figured it wouldn't hurt to give it a shot and it's for real.
> 
> Here's the phone #. They only needed the serial # out of the bag and my address. Yay!
> 
> Coach head office 1-888-262-6224
> 
> If they don't have the matching tag for your bag, they send a brass one. 
> 
> Here's a photo of the bag I found. This isn't mine (I'm having issues sending pics to my computer) but it's identical and in the same condition - except mine will have the hang tag, it's missing on that one.
> ...



Awesome score!  Our Goodwills are rife with fake Coach and Louis Vuitton.   I didn't know the bit about the hang tag either - I've got a Coach in the store that I can call about.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Awesome score!  Our Goodwills are rife with fake Coach and Louis Vuitton.   I didn't know the bit about the hang tag either - I've got a Coach in the store that I can call about.


I find designer purses at that thrift store fairly regularly. Not many people shop there because it looks like a dump from the outside but they have really nice stuff. They're run by some ritzy church and they don't tag things separately so you can really (all purses 2.00, all coats 3.00, all jeans 2.00, etc) get some good deals. Mr Animal found a driver there for 1.00 (looked like it had never been used) and figured it was worth about 100.00 but was told they cost closer to 250.00 by the golf pro at the course. He came home and looked it up and the pro was right. 

I got a giant cream Coach patent leather purse and a neat hot pink one there last year - both like new and authentic.

----------


## opal

So.. for the hard to fit ladies, a site (manufacturers in India)
 eshakti.com

they do custom measurements for all items - darn helpful for us tall broads - a little heavy on dresses.. light on pants but if you need something to fit - they're good.
The poplin.. be prepared to iron - it does wrinkle
the cotton knit stuff.. not summer wear - it says mid-weight but for me it's winter-wear, even sleeveless.

I can't comment on anything polyester of theirs.. I wont' buy polyester.

I got this.. so far in 3 colors.. this one is next, but it is warm thick fabric


http://www.eshakti.com/ProductDetail...ctid=CL0043472

tried to just post a pic.. failed
best fitting garment ever

----------


## Suzanimal

> So.. for the hard to fit ladies, a site (manufacturers in India)
>  eshakti.com
> 
> they do custom measurements for all items - darn helpful for us tall broads - a little heavy on dresses.. light on pants but if you need something to fit - they're good.
> The poplin.. be prepared to iron - it does wrinkle
> the cotton knit stuff.. not summer wear - it says mid-weight but for me it's winter-wear, even sleeveless.
> 
> I can't comment on anything polyester of theirs.. I wont' buy polyester.
> 
> ...


That's really nice, opal. You can customize just about everything about the dress. That's excellent for the price and I noticed a nifty coupon pop up.

----------


## opal

They're also really good about returns if you just don't like it.  They send emails frequently with % off stuff - mostly, something is always 10-15 % off.  
I'm really fond of the shaped scoop necklines... not available on everything but those things go on my wish list until I can make decisions.

Also.. out of stock happens a LOT.. sometimes they get stuff back, sometimes they don't

----------


## lilymc

I could use some input from anyone who is good at decorating.  I'm trying to find a muted green color because I'm moving into the apartment upstairs. (same building but one floor up) Right now it's a green color but they're going to repaint the whole thing, and the landlord wants to stick with something similar. 

What do you think of this color Yay or nay?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I'm not good at math or computers. I don't understand hexi-decimal colors.


Tellyawut:Get me a pic of the door and I'llsample hexcodes of the colours for myself.  Just take pics with no glare and capture the colours as accurately as possible.

----------


## euphemia

I like that color.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I could use some input from anyone who is good at decorating.  I'm trying to find a muted green color because I'm moving into the apartment upstairs. (same building but one floor up) Right now it's a green color but they're going to repaint the whole thing, and the landlord wants to stick with something similar. 
> 
> What do you think of this color… Yay or nay?


It's a good color. If you can get it mixed right.



I'm partial to this kind of decor, myself...

----------


## lilymc

> I like that color.


Was that in reply to the paint color I posted?  Thank you euphemia.  I like it too.  But I'm just not sure if it's neutral enough, because they're going to paint the entire apartment one color.  

Green is a tricky color, imobecause there are so many shades ranging from beautiful to ugly... but it's hard to tell until you see it on the walls. So I'm considering something maybe a little lighter and more muted.





> It's a good color. If you can get it mixed right.


Well it's a Behr color, so they'll have it at Home Depot and hopefully they will mix it right.  Thanks for your input. 




> I'm partial to this kind of decor, myself...


That kind of reminds me of my Dad's study...but there was a lot less wood paneling

----------


## opal

> I could use some input from anyone who is good at decorating.  I'm trying to find a muted green color because I'm moving into the apartment upstairs. (same building but one floor up) Right now it's a green color but they're going to repaint the whole thing, and the landlord wants to stick with something similar. 
> 
> What do you think of this color… Yay or nay?


It really depends on the rest of the rooms.. what you are putting in it.. what the floors are, are there moldings?  what color? wood? if the ceiling is white.. matte or gloss.

Most paint places will give you a small test size swatch to hang on walls to see what it looks like at different times of day.  If you're currently on the same side of the building, you could see what you like in your current place.

This green looks more blue-grey to me - but that could be the monitor.

If most of your furnishings are warm tones, go closer to the blue side of green.  If your stuff is cooler colors, go for the warmer yellower shades of green.
Even really neutral greens can be either warm or cool - a little contrast to the rest of the room(s) can be good.

A muted avocado would be nice for warm - especially since the kitchen will be the same color.

----------


## lilymc

> It really depends on the rest of the rooms.. what you are putting in it.. what the floors are, are there moldings?  what color? wood? if the ceiling is white.. matte or gloss.
> 
> Most paint places will give you a small test size swatch to hang on walls to see what it looks like at different times of day.  If you're currently on the same side of the building, you could see what you like in your current place.
> 
> This green looks more blue-grey to me - but that could be the monitor.
> 
> If most of your furnishings are warm tones, go closer to the blue side of green.  If your stuff is cooler colors, go for the warmer yellower shades of green.
> Even really neutral greens can be either warm or cool - a little contrast to the rest of the room(s) can be good.
> 
> A muted avocado would be nice for warm - especially since the kitchen will be the same color.


The ceiling is white, the doors are white and the closets are white...which I think contrasts really well with that greenish color.  The kitchen cabinets are a reddish-brown color which I think also goes well with the color of the walls. There are no moldings, and the floor is tile. IIRC, a light sandy color.

As for furniture, I don't have anything in the living room now except for a dark brown faux leather couch. And in my bedroom, I have a dark brown bed, but nothing else right now.    (I'm slowly getting things one piece at a time.)

Good idea to try a test swatch on the walls to see how it looks in the day and night. I think I'll go to Home Depot tomorrow.   Thanks so much for your advice!

----------


## Suzanimal

Yay. I used to have that color in my kitchen.

If you can, get a few samples and test them. Different shades look best in different lighting.




> I could use some input from anyone who is good at decorating.  I'm trying to find a muted green color because I'm moving into the apartment upstairs. (same building but one floor up) Right now it's a green color but they're going to repaint the whole thing, and the landlord wants to stick with something similar. 
> 
> What do you think of this color… Yay or nay?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Was that in reply to the paint color I posted?  Thank you euphemia.  I like it too.  But I'm just not sure if it's neutral enough, because they're going to paint the entire apartment one color.


In that case, no. I would go neutral.




> Green is a tricky color, imo…because there are so many shades ranging from beautiful to ugly... but it's hard to tell until you see it on the walls. So I'm considering something maybe a little lighter and more muted.


Actually, I find nice light tans trickiest. They come in pink, yellow, and green undertones and sometimes it's impossible to tell until you get it in the wrong light. Ever bought a beautiful tan, slapped it on the wall and it turned pink on ya? Yeah, I have.




> Well it's a Behr color, so they'll have it at Home Depot and hopefully they will mix it right.  Thanks for your input.


Kilim Beige by Sherwin Williams is a nice neutral beige. It's great for your application because it won't change colors in different lighting. You can get a sample at SW and have it color matched at Home Depot. I like it so much in my living room, I'm getting ready to redo my kitchen in it.

If you really like green, you could pick a beige with green undertones (google, I'm sure something will come up.) and it will look totally different in different light. My mother did that. I kid you not, her kitchen looks mint green and the eat in area looks beige but she painted them the same color - it's the lighting. They're in the same room but there are windows on one side and the light changes the color.

BTW, because Kilim Beige is such a solid neutral, it's been the number one SW paint color for 20 years.

----------


## Suzanimal

> It really depends on the rest of the rooms.. what you are putting in it.. what the floors are, are there moldings?  what color? wood? if the ceiling is white.. matte or gloss.
> 
> Most paint places will give you a small test size swatch to hang on walls to see what it looks like at different times of day.  If you're currently on the same side of the building, you could see what you like in your current place.
> 
> This green looks more blue-grey to me - but that could be the monitor.
> 
> *If most of your furnishings are warm tones, go closer to the blue side of green.  If your stuff is cooler colors, go for the warmer yellower shades of green.
> Even really neutral greens can be either warm or cool - a little contrast to the rest of the room(s) can be good.*
> 
> A muted avocado would be nice for warm - especially since the kitchen will be the same color.


That really depends on the room to me. 

For example, on this color wheel. If I choose green, I'd accent with yellow (green=warm and yellow=cool) if I want the area to be bright and fun (a patio or kitchen) and I'd go with green (cool) and blue (cool) if I were doing a bedroom or bathroom. It really depends on what you're going for.




**DISCLAIMER**
Before you take my advice you should know I have a giant t-rex and a gas mask in my bathroom. My decor is a little...quirky. That may be why I like neutrals. If I had green walls, what was once quirky would look pretty crazy. BTW, I also have a rubber chicken and a real baby shark in formaldehyde in my kitchen.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Well it's a Behr color, so they'll have it at Home Depot and hopefully they will mix it right.


They had it last time, too, and took em 5 trips to get it right. 





> Thanks for your input.


You're welcome. Thanks for asking. 






> That kind of reminds me of my Dad's study...but there was a lot less wood paneling


HelloOooo. It's called wainscoting. 

Sheesh.

----------


## Suzanimal

Not sure if I've posted this before but these are my kitchen rugs. I feel gangsta af when I'm doing the dishes.

I guess I did choose the thug life.



Looks like my gangsta ass needs to wash it.

----------


## lilymc

> Yay. I used to have that color in my kitchen.
> 
> If you can, get a few samples and test them. Different shades look best in different lighting.





> In that case, no. I would go neutral.


Thanks! Yeah, I was looking at lots of colors last night, and right now I'm leaning toward a more neutral grayish color called Comfort Gray by Sherwin Williams.  It has a bit of green in it, and also a bit of blue, and from what I've been reading, it's kind of a chameleon color that changes depending on the light... Sometimes it looks like a soft muted green and sometimes a greenish-blue gray.  

From what I've read, apparently everyone that has used it loves it and and raves about it.

Here's a picture I got from the Sherwin Williams site.








> Actually, I find nice light tans trickiest. They come in pink, yellow, and green undertones and sometimes it's impossible to tell until you get it in the wrong light. Ever bought a beautiful tan, slapped it on the wall and it turned pink on ya? Yeah, I have.


I agree that tans are tricky too, because of the undertones.  And I've been realizing that the color always looks different in the swatch or in a photo than it does on the walls.





> Kilim Beige by Sherwin Williams is a nice neutral beige. It's great for your application because it won't change colors in different lighting. You can get a sample at SW and have it color matched at Home Depot. I like it so much in my living room, I'm getting ready to redo my kitchen in it.
> 
> If you really like green, you could pick a beige with green undertones (google, I'm sure something will come up.) and it will look totally different in different light. My mother did that. I kid you not, her kitchen looks mint green and the eat in area looks beige but she painted them the same color - it's the lighting. They're in the same room but there are windows on one side and the light changes the color.
> 
> BTW, because Kilim Beige is such a solid neutral, it's been the number one SW paint color for 20 years.
> 
> [IMG]https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/1b/05/b0/1b05b09743dba4786b02c54669764073--warm-neutral-paint-colors-sherwin-williams-beige-paint-colors.jpg[/IMG ]


Well, the thing is… the apartment upstairs is painted in a green color now, and the landlord said she wants it to be repainted with something similar. I'm hoping that she'll go for a more neutral greenish color like the Comfort Gray I posted above.  But I don't think she wants to do something completely different.

Plus, I've never had a place decorated in green before… And I kind of like the idea of green walls, because I'm planning on filming recipe videos in my kitchen and I figured that the green color would go along with the veggie theme, you know? Heh.   

But like I said, I want it to be very toned down and neutral so it's not too much.

Thanks again for your thoughts!






> They had it last time, too, and took em 5 trips to get it right.


Yes, but that was because I picked a color that was way too bright for that accent wall. It wasn't their fault.  Andit wasn't actually five trips, it's just that they had to keep adding more black or white to it several tries before we got it to look muted, haha.





> You're welcome. Thanks for asking.








> HelloOooo. It's called wainscoting. 
> 
> Sheesh.


LOL! I'm sorry for not using the proper word.

----------


## opal

> That really depends on the room to me. 
> 
> For example, on this color wheel. If I choose green, I'd accent with yellow (green=warm and* yellow=cool)* if I want the area to be bright and fun (a patio or kitchen) and I'd go with green (cool) and blue (cool) if I were doing a bedroom or bathroom. It really depends on what you're going for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **DISCLAIMER**
> Before you take my advice you should know I have a giant t-rex and a gas mask in my bathroom. My decor is a little...quirky. That may be why I like neutrals. If I had green walls, what was once quirky would look pretty crazy. BTW, I also have a rubber chicken and a real baby shark in formaldehyde in my kitchen.


*sneaks up.. swipes the wine glass*

there is no cool yellow.. yellow is a warm color

kilm beige around here is called builder beige.. not terribly affectionately either.

A lot of designers have gone to grey as the "in" neutral.. I'd get depressed in grey rooms but it's all personal taste.  
Going for warm colors around food is a good move.

----------


## Suzanimal

> *sneaks up.. swipes the wine glass*
> 
> *there is no cool yellow.. yellow is a warm color*
> 
> kilm beige around here is called builder beige.. not terribly affectionately either.
> 
> A lot of designers have gone to grey as the "in" neutral.. I'd get depressed in grey rooms but it's all personal taste.  
> Going for warm colors around food is a good move.


There's no warm green, either.  I was on a roll.

Hey! Don't mess with muh beige but I totally agree with you on the grey thing. I noticed over the past few years everything's turned grey. I don't mind a few grey accents (I have a few but I didn't pick them out) but grey everywhere is just too cold. I don't think grey is selling all that well because I've noticed the "newest" color is greige. It's a grayish beige. 

Although I love it, I get what you're saying about Kilim. It is everywhere but I have some weird crap sitting around my house (not only the few things I mentioned but think large red lamps with little gnome finials, monkey lamps (three), a rather large hobo statue, throw pillow that's a globe...) and I think a colored wall would detract from my collections. Mr A is very conservative and a bit uptight, I have to give his eyes a place to rest because he's not too keen on some of my junk treasures.

----------


## Carlybee

hey all, please check out my online garage sale http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...stuff-for-sale

----------


## angelatc

This guy is winning eBay.  Goodwill find, currently 64 bids $10,200.00 with 8 days to go:   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/90-Apple-Spe...AAAOSwq9lZhQ~k

----------


## lilymc

> A lot of designers have gone to grey as the "in" neutral.. I'd get depressed in grey rooms but it's all personal taste.  
> Going for warm colors around food is a good move.


I felt that way too.  But  the particular color that I picked is actually more like a very soft muted green than a gray.  (I checked the hexadecimal code and it does have more green in it than anything else... it's just that the name has the word gray in it.)

Also, since the landlord said she wanted to stick with a green color, I couldn't go with a beige or something like that. 

They haven't actually started painting yet (we're probably going to move up there on the 15th)  but I'll let you guys know how it look once it's all done.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> That really depends on the room to me. 
> 
> For example, on this color wheel. If I choose green, I'd accent with yellow (green=warm and yellow=cool) if I want the area to be bright and fun (a patio or kitchen) and I'd go with green (cool) and blue (cool) if I were doing a bedroom or bathroom. It really depends on what you're going for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **DISCLAIMER**
> Before you take my advice you should know I have a giant t-rex and a gas mask in my bathroom. My decor is a little...quirky. That may be why I like neutrals. If I had green walls, what was once quirky would look pretty crazy. BTW, I also have a rubber chicken and a real baby shark in formaldehyde in my kitchen.


Wut? U need a wheel with tertiary colours. Here's a handy wheel and basic color harmony terms: http://worqx.com/color/color_wheel.htm

----------


## Suzanimal

While I was away I did some retail therapy at the thrift store and found an amazing bargain. I was looking for a skirt to wear with my boots and found the perfect thing. BRAND NEW! Retail for $280.00. I paid $3.00.  I didn't even notice the original price tag when I bought it, btw.





Excuse the mess on the floor behind me. I keep my tall boots in that bag under the bed and I had just come in from a run (shorts on floor). I took this pic for Lucille. She wanted to see the skirt with the boots. I think they go together. The boots are suede. The skirt fits better than the pic shows because I had one of Mr A's giant shirts crammed up around the waist.

----------


## CrissyNY

> While I was away I did some retail therapy at the thrift store and found an amazing bargain. I was looking for a skirt to wear with my boots and found the perfect thing. BRAND NEW! Retail for $280.00. I paid $3.00.  I didn't even notice the original price tag when I bought it, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the mess on the floor behind me. I keep my tall boots in that bag under the bed and I had just come in from a run (shorts on floor). I took this pic for Lucille. She wanted to see the skirt with the boots. I think they go together. The boots are suede. The skirt fits better than the pic shows because I had one of Mr A's giant shirts crammed up around the waist.




they look perfect together.

i love the zippers, very hot!

----------


## Suzanimal

> they look perfect together.
> 
> i love the zippers, very hot!


Thanks! Me, too. It's hard to see in the pic but there's leather trim around the waist and zippers. I also found a really nice spring coat. I had never heard of the brand but I could tell it was quality and it fit perfectly. Anyway, I came home and looked it up and it retails for around 300.00. I'm not sure I'll keep it because it's pastels and I don't look that good in those colors but I only paid a few bucks for it and I might trade it for something I like with a friend or learn how to ebay and sell it.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> Thanks! Me, too. It's hard to see in the pic but there's leather trim around the waist and zippers. I also found a really nice spring coat. I had never heard of the brand but I could tell it was quality and it fit perfectly. Anyway, I came home and looked it up and it retails for around 300.00. I'm not sure I'll keep it because it's pastels and I don't look that good in those colors but I only paid a few bucks for it and I might trade it for something I like with a friend or learn how to ebay and sell it.


Ebay is a snap.  Just create your account and you will figure it out.  I've been using it since before the turn of the century (has it been that long already??).  I can't even number the items I've bought there and I've sold at least 40 items (including a couple of cars)...

----------


## Suzanimal

> Ebay is a snap.  Just create your account and you will figure it out.  I've been using it since before the turn of the century (has it been that long already??).  I can't even number the items I've bought there and I've sold at least 40 items (including a couple of cars)...


Oh, I _know_ how to buy stuff on ebay but I'm not sure how to sell.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> Oh, I _know_ how to buy stuff on ebay but I'm not sure how to sell.


It's pretty easy.  Click on the "sell" link at the top of the page. Type in a short description of what you want to sell and follow the directions.  You will be given a chance to upload pictures and prompted for all the options like shipping and buy-it-now...

It's pretty well thought out and if you try it you will like it I'm sure.  I think their prices for the service are a bit too high but hey, you get what you pay for I guess.  It is the largest online selling platform and if you aren't asking way too much for what you are selling you will sell it.

----------

